# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Διπολική διαταραχή >  ΠΑΛΕΥΟΝΤΑΣ ΣΤΑ ΚΥΜΑΤΑ- Νο2

## amelie74

ανοιγω καινουριο θρεντ , γιατι αυτος ο τιτλος μου φαινεται πιο ποιητικος  :Stick Out Tongue: 

χθες σας ειχα μιλησει αν θυμαστε για το οτι η ψυχολογος μου , με προειδοποιησε , οτι αν συνεχισω να πηγαινω στο γραφειο της μεθυσμενη , θα διακοπει η συνεργασια μας , γιατι ουσα "φτιαγμενη", εμφανιζομαι με μια "ψευτικη" ψυχολογικη διαθεση.
ως εδω καλα.πιστευω οτι ειχε απολυτο δικιο σε αυτα που μου ειπε.

μου ειπε ομως και κατι , το οποιο χωραει συζητηση και στο οποιο πιστευω πως επεσε εξω.
επειδη τις τελευταιες δυο βδομαδες ψωνισα αρκετα πραγματα , ανησυχησε μηπως προκειται για εναρξη νεου υπομανιακου επισοδειου.
οντως με ειχε πιασει μια ακατανικητη ταση για shopping therapy.
αλλα ρε παιδια... δεν ψωνισα τοσα πολλα πραγματα ( για την ακριβεια 2 μπλουζες , μια βερμουδα , ενα τζιν , ενα μαγιω και ενα ζευγαρι παπουτσια ).

ειναι γεγονος οτι οι διπολικοι εχουμε μια προβληματικη σχεση με το χρημα , αλλα εγω ψωνισα απλα για να ανανεωσω την καλοκαιρινη καρταρομπα μου.
τα χρειαζομουν αυτα που ψωνισα.δεν ηταν περιττα και συν τοις αλλοις δεν ψωνισα ακριβα πραγματα.

και τελος παντων αν καποιος διπολικος εχει για καποιο α' χρονικο διαστημα την ταση να ψωνιζει , αυτο αποτελει απο μονο του συμπτωμα υπομανιας?
η αληθεια ειναι οτι εχει χαλασει παλι ο υπνος μου.
αλλα κ' αυτο πιστευω οτι δεν ειναι απαραιτητα συμπτωμα υπομανιας.
μπορει καλλιστα να οφειλεται σε σκεψεις που με βασανιζουν αυτη την περιοδο.
αν ημουν σε υπομανια δεν θα ειχα και αλλα συμπτωματα του στυλ υπερσεξουαλικοτητα , πολυ ανεβασμενη διαθεση κλπ κλπ ?
ποια ειναι η αποψη σας?

----------


## RainAndWind

Η ακατανίκητη τάση δε σου λέει τίποτε? Η ίδια το έγραψες. Δεν ψωνίζουν όλες/οι νιώθοντας "ακατανίκητη τάση", εσύ το κάνεις. Μάλλον έχει δίκιο η ψυχολόγος σου, συνδυαζόμενο και με πισωγυρίσματα και στην κατανάλωση αλκοόλ, δεν σου κάνει να μυρίζει μπαρούτι λιγάκι αμελί? Ώστε να σε προστατέψεις κι από τυχόν άλλα που μπορεί να εμφανιστούν το επόμενο διάστημα? Και γράφεις πως ο ύπνος έχει χαλάσει, αλλά ΟΥΤΕ αυτό είναι σύμπτωμα. Ολα μαζί, μήπως είναι όμως?

Αλλά με γεια ωστόσο τα ψώνια, να τα φορέσεις και να τα χαρείς το καλοκαίρι αυτό, δίχως παρατράγουδααα, καλέ.:P

----------


## Lacrymosa

amelie κανονισε ε ?? μπορει να εισαι σε υπομανια μπορει κ οχι, αλλα προσεχε μην σου εξελιχθει σε μανια (ε ρε τι διαολο εχουμε παθει ολοι οι διπολικοι τελευταια με τα up) κ μετα θα ναι χειροτερα προσπαθησε να μην πινεις τοσο κ μην κανεις ουσιες (τωρα μιλησε κ η αρμοδια τρομαρα μου χαχαχα) αλλα μετα σαν κ μενα θα γινεις κ χειροτερα οποτε προσεξε το κ ξες ειναι καλοκαιρακι τωρα, μπανακια, θαλασσα, nightlife, ωραια αγορακια, shopping κ μπορει να ανεβεις πολυ παντως προσεχε ρε συ

γενικα πως νιωθεις ?? τι αλλα συμπτωματα εχεις ?? παντως κατα τη γνωμη μου δεν ειναι πολλα αυτα που ψωνισες, εγω συνηθως παιρνω τα τριπλασια!!! 

αλλο πως νιωθεις?? νιωθεις ευφορια κ ανεβασμενη διαθεση κ οτι πετας ας πουμε??

----------


## amelie74

> γενικα πως νιωθεις ?? τι αλλα συμπτωματα εχεις ?? 
> 
> αλλο πως νιωθεις?? νιωθεις ευφορια κ ανεβασμενη διαθεση κ οτι πετας ας πουμε??


γενικα τσιτωνομαι και εκνευριζομαι αλλα μονο οταν υπαρχει αφορμη.
(π.χ. πριν απο λιγο εκει που ημουν ηρεμη και απολαμβανα το τσιγαρακι μου και το καφεδακι μου στο ημι-υπογειο , αρχισε να γκαριζει η μανα μου "ΙΩΑΑΑΝΝΑΑΑΑΑΑ ΦΕΡΕ ΜΟΥ ΤΑ ΚΡΕΜΜΥΔΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΚΑΤΩ" αλλα με υφος τρομερα ασχημο , αγριο και επιτακτικο.
τα πηρα και γω στο κρανιο και της ειπα με δυνατο τονο "θα στα φερω οταν ανεβω και να προσεχεις το υφος σου".
με εστειλε στο διαολο και βροντηξα δυνατα την πορτα)
και αναρωτιεμαι : πρεπει να ειναι καποιος σε υπομανια για να εχει ξεσπασμα οταν τον ταραζουν και του μιλανε σαν να ειναι σκουπιδι οεο???

περαν του καυγα , νιωθω σχετικα ηρεμη .
ευφορια και ανεβασμενη διαθεση παντως , δεν νιωθω ουτε κατα διανοιαν.

----------


## amelie74

α επισης καπνιζω παρα πολυ τελευταια ( 50 τσιγαρα τη μερα κατα μεσο ορο ) και μου λειπει τρελά το αλκοολ!
και τι δεν θα δινα να μην ηταν οι γονεις μου στο σπιτι τωρα και να κατεβαζα κανα λιτρο μπυριτσες!!! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## arktos

αμελι, νομίζω πως είναι ενδείξεις αυτα που έχεις.
έχεις μπροστά σου τα συμπτώματα.
το ότι θέλεις πάλι να πιεις είναι δείγμα.
κ τα 50 τσιγάρα είναι υπερβολη.

ελπίζω να μν το προσπεράσεις έτσι κ να κάνεις κατι γι' αυτό.

τη μάνα σου σου είπα να την διώξεις απο τη κουζίνα.
αλλά δν μ ακούς.
δοκίμασε να μπεις λιγο.
μπορεί να σου αρέσει τελικα.

(ξέρω ποσο πολύ θέλεις να πιεις....να πηγαίνεις ομως πιωμένη στο γιατρό σου δείχνει πως είναι άσχημα τα πράγματα. )

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ.Α

και εγω εχω τελευταια μεγαλη καταναλωτικη μανια!
οτι χρηματα εχω στο πορτοφολι μου,οταν βγω εξω τα χαλαω!
περνω πραγματα χωρις να τα εχω προγραμματισει!
ειχα κανει οικονομια για να παω με μια ξαδερφη μου κωνσταντινουπολη και τα εφαγα ολα τα λεφτα δεν αφησα ουτε ευρω!
τρομαξα να πω την αληθεια!αλλα δεν εχω αλλο συμπτωμα!
μηπως οι διπολικοι εχουμε αναγκη να κανουμε τα ψωνακια μας?να χαρουμε λιγακι!
μην τα βλεπουμε ολα οτι ειναι διγματα προς μανιακο επεισοδιο!
εχουμε συνεχεια τον φοβο και δεν μπορουμε να χαρουμε και να απολαυσουμε τιποτα!
τι κακο ειναι αυτο!

οσο για το ποτο μην το κανεις αυτο στον εαυτο σου!
προσπαθησε να μην ξαναπιεις!
το καπνισμα και εγω οσο ειμαι μονη και μπροστα στον υπολογιστη καπνιζω παρα πολυ,τα σαβατοκυριακα που φευγουμε και ειμαι απασχολιμενη καπνιζω λιγοτερο αυτο ειναι φυσιολογικο!

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ.Α

παντως δεν νομιζω οτι βρισκεσαι σε υπομανια,κανε κατι ομως στο να φευγεις απο το σπιτι!
πηγαινε και αραζε στην παραλια,κανε το μπανακι σου,διαβαζε κανα βιβλιο,ασχολησου με κατι ωστε να μην ειναι το μυαλο σου συνεχεια στο ποτο και στο τσιγαρο!

στα λεω εγω που κανω το ιδιο,ειμαι μεσα!
αλλα εγω δεν εχω μια μανα να μου σπαει τα νευρα ουτε την θαλασσα στα ποδια μου!
εγω οχι την πορτα θα της κοπαναγα στα μουτρα!απορω πως αντεχεις!εμενα τα νευρα μου δεν εχουν τετοιες αντοχες!

----------


## amelie74

> αμελι, νομίζω πως είναι ενδείξεις αυτα που έχεις.


βρε Αρκτε μου αν ημουν σε υπομανια δεν θα ενιωθα ανεβασμενη ψυχολογικα?
επισης αν ημουν σε υπομανια δεν θα ειχα εντονες ερωτικες επιθυμιες?




> ελπίζω να μν το προσπεράσεις έτσι κ να κάνεις κατι γι' αυτό.


και σαν τι να κανω βρε Αρκτε?
εχω ραντεβου με τον γιατρο παντως την αλλη Τριτη.
η κουζινα δεν μου αρεσει σαν ιδεα καθολου.
αυτο που θα μπορουσα να κανω τωρα που ειναι τελειος ο καιρος , θα ηταν κανα μπανακι στη θαλασσα , αλλα αυτες τις μερες δεν γινεται λογω των γνωστων γυναικιων προβληματων...

----------


## amelie74

> μην τα βλεπουμε ολα οτι ειναι δειγματα προς μανιακο επεισοδιο!
> εχουμε συνεχεια τον φοβο και δεν μπορουμε να χαρουμε και να απολαυσουμε τιποτα!
> τι κακο ειναι αυτο!


να αγιασει το στομα σου βρε Μαρια!
μου τη σπαει αυτη η "ορολογια-ταμπελοποιηση" των ειδικων (ψυχολογων-ψυχιατρων) και ειδικα οταν ειναι αβασιμη.
δλδ επειδη πηρα 5 ρουχα για το καλοκαιρι , επειδη λαχταραω σαν ανθρωπος και γω να πιω καμια μπυρα καλοκαιριατικα και επειδη εχει χαλασει ο υπνος μου , σημαινει ντε και καλα οτι ειμαι σε υπομανια???

ΞΕΡΩ ΚΑΛΑ ΠΩΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΥΠΟΜΑΝΙΑ!
ΤΗΝ ΕΧΩ ΒΙΩΣΕΙ!
ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΣΕ ΥΠΟΜΑΝΙΑ!

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ.Α

oταν λες εχει χαλασει ο υπνος σου τι ενοεις?
ποσες ωρες κοιμασαι?

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ.Α

καλα πηρα ενα μαγιο!γαμω τα μαγιο!
ειναι ολοσωμο φυσικα!αλλα κατω απο το στηθος εως την κοιλια χαμιλα σχετικα εχει διαφανεια σε μαυρο χρωμα και πισω εχει διαφανεια μεχρι την μεση αλλα πισω εχει 2 πεταλουδες χτιαγμενες απο στρας!
η διαφανεια ειναι σαν λαστεξ και κανει τρομερη εφαρμογη!

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ.Α

μην σε στεναχωρουν τα λογια της βυκης.
μου τα εχει πει και εμενα ο γιατρος μου και τελικα ηταν λαθος!και το μονο που καταφερε ηταν να με πανικοβαλει και απο τον φοβο μου επιασα το κρεβατι και δεν ελεγα να σικωθω!
εμεις αυτο που πρεπει να κανουμε το κανουμε!
περνουμε τα φαρμακα μας και πηγαινουμε να μας δουν οποτε μας λενε!
δεν μπορουμε να κανουμε κατι αλλο!

----------


## arktos

> βρε Αρκτε μου αν ημουν σε υπομανια δεν θα ενιωθα ανεβασμενη ψυχολογικα?
> επισης αν ημουν σε υπομανια δεν θα ειχα εντονες ερωτικες επιθυμιες?
> 
> 
> αμελί, ίσως δν εκφράστηκα σωστα.
> εννοώ πως αυτές οι τάσεις που έχεις είναι πιθανό να σε οδηγησουν σε υπομανια.
> δν το ξερεις αν αυριο θα έχεις κ αυτά τα συμπτώματα.
> καλο θα ήταν να του εδινες πιο μεγάλη σημασια.
> 
> ...



καλα άσε την κουζίνα.
κάνε κατι αλλο μεσα στο σπιτι.

κ σε λιγες μέρες κάνε μπάνια κ για μας που μένουμε δυτικές συνοικίες.
κ με γεια το νέο σεξυ μαγιώ

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

Οσον αφορα τα τσιγαρα εχω τουλαχιστον 2-3 φιλους που καπνιζουν 3 πακετα την ημερα και δεν εχουν κανενα προβλημα ψυχικου τυπου.
Εγω θα ηθελα να σε ρωτησω αμελι αν δεν εχεις προβλημα, οταν λες οτι πινεις πριν σε τι ποσοτητες αναφερεσε. 
Χωρις να θελω να κρινω την ψυχολογο σου για κανενα λογο, η προσωπικη καθαρα μου γνωμη ειναι το να σε απειλησει με διακοπη της συνεργασιας σας δεν ηταν σωστο.
Θεωρω οτι ειναι μεσα στο πλαισιο του προβληματος σου αυτην η συμπεριφορα και θα επρεπε να συζητηθει και να δουλευτει. Κι εγω εχω παει αρκετες φορες εχοντας πιει 2-3 ποτηρακια κρασι. Εστιασε στην αναγκη μου να πινω, το πως φανταζομαι οτι θα ημουν αν δεν επινα κτλ κτλ. 
Γενικα εχω προβλημα με το ποτο και σε καταλαβαινω, ειδικα τις νυχτες πινω πολυ.

----------


## amelie74

> oταν λες εχει χαλασει ο υπνος σου τι ενοεις?
> ποσες ωρες κοιμασαι?


υπαρχουν μερες που κοιμαμαι 9-ωρο και αλλες που κοιμαμαι 5-ωρο.
χθες ας πουμε κοιμηθηκα στις 10 και ξυπνησα στις 3 και ξανακοιμηθηκα απο τις 6 το πρωι ως τις 9. 

παντως περα απο υπομανιες κ' μαλακιες υπαρχει λογος που ειμαι αναστατωμενη.
φιλοξενουμε την ξαδερφη μου , η οποια αν κ' καλη κοπελα καθε τρεις κ' λιγο κουβαλαει στο σπιτι μας αλλους συγγενεις που δεν τους γουσταρω καθολου λες και ειναι δικο της το σπιτι.
και το χειροτερο απο ολα που με εχει αναστατωσει ειναι οτι την Πεμπτη θα κουβαληθει για να μεινει σπιτι μας η ΑΡΧΙΜΑΛΑΚΩ η μανα της , η οποια ειναι ολο επικρισεις και δεν την αντεχω με τιποτα.
ολο μου την λεει για τα κιλα μου κ' για το οτι παρατησα την σχολη.
και στο καπακι μου πεταει μελωδραματικες φρασεις του στυλ " εγω τα λεω για το καλο σου , γιατι ησουν καποτε αστερι"
ΜΩΡΗ ΚΑΡΙΟΛΑ ΠΡΩΤΟΝ ΟΤΑΝ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΦΙΛΟΞΕΝΟΥΜΕΝΗ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΜΑΣ ΤΗ ΛΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΠΑΝΩ.
ΚΑΙ ΔΕΥΤΕΡΟΝ ΟΤΑΝ ΗΜΟΥΝ ΑΣΤΕΡΙ ΜΕ ΖΗΛΕΥΕΣ ΑΦΟΡΗΤΑ.
ΠΑΛΙΟΚΑΡΙΟΛΑ!!!

ξερεις Μαρια ειναι πολυ ευκολο να δειξουμε ( υποτιθεμενη ) συμπονια οταν ο αλλος υποφερει. 
το δυσκολο ειναι να χαρουμε με την χαρα του αλλου και να τον καμαρωσουμε.
και η συγκεκριμενη επειδη ξερω ποσο ζηλοφθονο ατομο ειναι , ειμαι βεβαιη οτι αν τωρα ημουν εμφανισιακα οπως ημουν καποτε κ' εβγαζα περισσοτερα λεφτα απο τα παιδια της απο καποια αξιολογη δουλεια , θα εσκαγε απο το κακο της!!!
ειμαι πεπεισμενη χιλια τα εκατο για αυτο!!!
και σε αυτο συμφωνουν και οι γονεις μου.

και για να ξεφυγουμε λιγο απο τη μιζερια....μεγεια το μαγιουδακι σου!!!
πρεπει να ειναι τελειο! :Big Grin: 
αν μου τη βιδωσει καμια ωρα μεσα στο μπουρδελοσπιτο μου , που εχει καταντησει κεντρο διερχομενων , θα βαλω κ' γω ενα ταμπον και θα παω να αραξω στην παραλια. :Cool:

----------


## amelie74

> Εγω θα ηθελα να σε ρωτησω αμελι αν δεν εχεις προβλημα, οταν λες οτι πινεις πριν σε τι ποσοτητες αναφερεσε. 
> Χωρις να θελω να κρινω την ψυχολογο σου για κανενα λογο, η προσωπικη καθαρα μου γνωμη ειναι το να σε απειλησει με διακοπη της συνεργασιας σας δεν ηταν σωστο.
> Θεωρω οτι ειναι μεσα στο πλαισιο του προβληματος σου αυτην η συμπεριφορα και θα επρεπε να συζητηθει και να δουλευτει. Κι εγω εχω παει αρκετες φορες εχοντας πιει 2-3 ποτηρακια κρασι. Εστιασε στην αναγκη μου να πινω, το πως φανταζομαι οτι θα ημουν αν δεν επινα κτλ κτλ. 
> Γενικα εχω προβλημα με το ποτο και σε καταλαβαινω, ειδικα τις νυχτες πινω πολυ.


Αχινε οταν επινα πριν παω στη Βικυ , επινα 2 κουτακια μπυρα μονο.
οταν βγαινω εξω πινω περιπου ενα λιτρο.(δλδ 2 μπουκαλια μπυρα).
βλεπεις λοιπον εσυ και οι υπολοιποι για τι μικρες κ' ελεγχομενες ποσοτητες μιλαμε.
απλα αυτο που μου ειπε η Βικυ , ειναι οτι αν πηγαινω πιωμενη , η εκτιμηση της σχετικα με την ψυχολογικη μου κατασταση ειναι εσφαλμενη γιατι ειμαι υπο την επιρροια του αλκοολ.(σε αυτο ισως να εχει δικιο)

----------


## amelie74

> καλα άσε την κουζίνα.
> κάνε κατι αλλο μεσα στο σπιτι.
> 
> κ σε λιγες μέρες κάνε μπάνια κ για μας που μένουμε δυτικές συνοικίες.
> κ με γεια το νέο σεξυ μαγιώ


κανω Αρκτε μου καποιες αλλες μικρο-δουλειες σπιτιου και αυτο με βοηθαει.
οσο για τα μπανακια , σου υποσχομαι οτι η πρωτη βουτια που θα κανω , θα ειναι στην αφιερωμενη εξαιρετικα σε σενα , γιατι σε υπερσυμπαθω κ' υπερεκτιμω κ' νομιζω το ξερεις αυτο. :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

Αμελι οι ποσοτητες μου φαινονται μικρες σε σχεση με αυτες που καταναλωνω εγω. Δεν σε παροτρυνω βεβαια, ουτε σημαινει οτι ειναι. Οσο αφορα παντως τα 2 κουτακια εε αντικειμενικα δεν αλλοιωνουν και τοσο την αντιληψη. Και αυτο που ηθελα να πω ειναι πως ακομα κι αν εσυ εχεις την ταση να πηγαινεις σε μια σχετικη εφορια και πιο ''λυμενη'' δεμ θα επρεπε να σου πει οτι θα διακοψετε. Οταν ενα ατομο ειναι σε αυτην τη κατασταση σαφως και ειναι ευαλωτο, σαφως και θα ειναι σχετικα εξαρτημενο απο τις συνεδριες, σαφως και θα εχει προβληματικες συμπεριφορες τυπου μπυριτσες, δεν το διωχνει κανεις. Αποψη μου παντα. Τι πα******κια πηρες? :Ρ Φετιχ.

----------


## amelie74

> Αμελι οι ποσοτητες μου φαινονται μικρες σε σχεση με αυτες που καταναλωνω εγω. Δεν σε παροτρυνω βεβαια, ουτε σημαινει οτι ειναι. Οσο αφορα παντως τα 2 κουτακια εε αντικειμενικα δεν αλλοιωνουν και τοσο την αντιληψη. Και αυτο που ηθελα να πω ειναι πως ακομα κι αν εσυ εχεις την ταση να πηγαινεις σε μια σχετικη εφορια και πιο ''λυμενη'' δεμ θα επρεπε να σου πει οτι θα διακοψετε. Οταν ενα ατομο ειναι σε αυτην τη κατασταση σαφως και ειναι ευαλωτο, σαφως και θα ειναι σχετικα εξαρτημενο απο τις συνεδριες, σαφως και θα εχει προβληματικες συμπεριφορες τυπου μπυριτσες, δεν το διωχνει κανεις. Αποψη μου παντα. Τι πα******κια πηρες? :Ρ Φετιχ.


Αχινε ναι οντως οι ποσοτητες ειναι πολυ μικρες , αλλα η αληθεια ειναι οτι ακομα και με αυτες τις μικρες ποσοτητες "εκανα κεφαλι" εστω και για λιγη ωρα.

τα πα******κια δεν θελω να σε απογοητευσω :Stick Out Tongue:  αλλα δεν ειναι γυναικια.
ειναι αθλητικα πουμα ασπρα με διαφορα χρωματακια στο πλαι.

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

μια χαρα, να τα χαιρεσε! εγω δεν ειμαι των τακουνιων κθοτι ανισορροπη, αλλα μου αρεσουν οι πικαντικες πλατφορμες...

----------


## amelie74

nice  :Big Grin: 
την κανω τωρα γιατι σημερα ημουν ολη μερα πανω απο το pc.
sorry.
τα λεμε λιαν συντομως με ολες σας. :Big Grin:

----------


## Lacrymosa

> μηπως οι διπολικοι εχουμε αναγκη να κανουμε τα ψωνακια μας?να χαρουμε λιγακι!
> μην τα βλεπουμε ολα οτι ειναι διγματα προς μανιακο επεισοδιο!
> εχουμε συνεχεια τον φοβο και δεν μπορουμε να χαρουμε και να απολαυσουμε τιποτα!
> τι κακο ειναι αυτο!


Ναι ρε συ ετσι ειναι συμφωνω μαζι σου απολυτα εγω πχ ξερω να ξεχωριζω αν ειμαι σε μανια, υπομανια, νορμοθυμια η καταθλιψη, τωρα πχ ξερω που ειμαι αλλα κ οταν ημουν σε νορμοθυμια ρε συ αμα εβγαινα εξω με φιλες κ γυρνουσα αργα η πηγαινα να ψωνισω 2-3 πραγματα που τη μπαιναν οι γονεις μου οτι κ καλα ανεβαινω κ μου τη σπαει πολυ αυτο ενω ημουν σταθροποιημενη τι πα να πει δλδ οτι αμα ψωνισω η βγω ειμαι κ σε υπομανια κ νιωθω οτι το προσεχουν περισσοτερο τωρα αλλα i don 't give a shit στην τελικη δικη μου ειναι η ζωη κ την ζω οπως θελω βεβαια συμβαινει κ το αντιστροφο δλδ αμα μια μερα εισαι down να φοβασαι για καταθλιπτικο επεισοδιο

αμελι προσπαθησε να μην πινεις τοσο κ κανε πιο ελαφρια τσιγαρα τουλαχιστον αφου κανεις πολλα κι εγω κανω πολλα τωρα αλλα ελαφρια επισης μεγεια το μαγιω κ το παπουτσια αν κ εγω λατρευω 12ποντα κ σπανια φοραω αθλητικα μονο οταν παω τζοκινγκ κ πηρα μαγιο καινουργιο sexy μαυρο με ροζε στρας στρινγκ ειναι κ ειναι τελειο ειμαι γαματη οταν το βαζω κ κανε ρε συ μπανακια εγω κανω καθε μερα κ ειναι τελεια αμα δεν κανεις τωρα αλλωστε ποτε θα κανεις κ χες τους αλλους κ σε οσους σε εκνευριζουν χωνε τα μην ανεχεσαι αυμπεριφορες βαζε τον καθενα στη θεση του :Stick Out Tongue: 

αυτα by Lacry_Junkie_Bitch !!!!!!! :Embarrassment:

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

Σκατα. Και δεν εχω χρον, θα βγω γιατι περιμενω κοσμο σπιτι. Εγω Μονο σε κυμματα γαμωτο. Μακαρι ετσι εναν μηνα να ημουν σε μανια. Κοιταω το ποδι μου και φριτω καοιταω το χερι μου και φριτω κοιταω μεσα μου και φριτω, σφιγγω τα δοντια.

----------


## RainAndWind

Δε συμφωνώ ΜαρίαΑ. Γιατί να μη την στεναχωρούν τα λόγια της ψυχολόγου? Για να έρθει η στιγμή γράφτα γράφτα να σταματήσει η επαφή εντελώς, και φυσικά αφού έχει γίνει γνωστό από τα πριν ότι είναι ενδεχόμενες συνέπειες αν "δεν την στεναχωρούν"? Φαντάζομαι πως δεν είναι και προς το συμφέρον της αμελί το γράψε.

----------


## amelie74

ναι Ηρω εχεις δικιο.
πολλα πραγματα πρεπει να αρχισω να γραφω , αλλα τα λογια της ψυχολογου μου , δεν με συμφερει να τα γραψω.
γιατι δεν θελω να την χασω.
γιατι δεν με συμφερει να την χασω.
ευτυχως σημερα κοιμηθηκα καλα.
εκλεισα 9-ωρακι.
καλημερα! :Smile:

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ.Α

> υπαρχουν μερες που κοιμαμαι 9-ωρο και αλλες που κοιμαμαι 5-ωρο.
> χθες ας πουμε κοιμηθηκα στις 10 και ξυπνησα στις 3 και ξανακοιμηθηκα απο τις 6 το πρωι ως τις 9. 
> 
> παντως περα απο υπομανιες κ' μαλακιες υπαρχει λογος που ειμαι αναστατωμενη.
> φιλοξενουμε την ξαδερφη μου , η οποια αν κ' καλη κοπελα καθε τρεις κ' λιγο κουβαλαει στο σπιτι μας αλλους συγγενεις που δεν τους γουσταρω καθολου λες και ειναι δικο της το σπιτι.
> και το χειροτερο απο ολα που με εχει αναστατωσει ειναι οτι την Πεμπτη θα κουβαληθει για να μεινει σπιτι μας η ΑΡΧΙΜΑΛΑΚΩ η μανα της , η οποια ειναι ολο επικρισεις και δεν την αντεχω με τιποτα.
> ολο μου την λεει για τα κιλα μου κ' για το οτι παρατησα την σχολη.
> και στο καπακι μου πεταει μελωδραματικες φρασεις του στυλ " εγω τα λεω για το καλο σου , γιατι θα ησουν καποτε αστερι"
> ΜΩΡΗ ΚΑΡΙΟΛΑ ΠΡΩΤΟΝ ΟΤΑΝ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΦΙΛΟΞΕΝΟΥΜΕΝΗ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΜΑΣ ΤΗ ΛΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΠΑΝΩ.
> ...


εχεις απολυτο δικιο!
καλα δεν μπορεις να της το βουλωσεις!
να της πεις:θεια δεν βαρεθηκες να λες τα ιδια?εγω που σε ακουω βαρεθηκα!το μυνημα θα το παρει!
αφου δεν καταλαβαινει,πρεπει καποιος να την κανει να καταλαβει!πρεπει να της βαλεις εσυ τα ορια!
και αν δεν μπορεις εσυ βαλε την μητερα σου να της το πει με ωραιο τροπο,οτι αυτο που κανει σε στεναχωρει!

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ.Α

> Δε συμφωνώ ΜαρίαΑ. Γιατί να μη την στεναχωρούν τα λόγια της ψυχολόγου? Για να έρθει η στιγμή γράφτα γράφτα να σταματήσει η επαφή εντελώς, και φυσικά αφού έχει γίνει γνωστό από τα πριν ότι είναι ενδεχόμενες συνέπειες αν "δεν την στεναχωρούν"? Φαντάζομαι πως δεν είναι και προς το συμφέρον της αμελί το γράψε.


ενοουσα να μην στεναχωριεται οτι βρισκεται σε προ μανιακο επεισοδιο.
γιατι μου εχει συμβει και εμενα και με επιασε πανικος!
σταματισα να κανω δουλειες και επιασα το κρεβατι απο τον φοβο μου!
και οταν μετα το συζητησα με τον ψυχολογο μου ειπε οτι αν βρισκομουν οντως σε τετοια φαση δεν θα μπορουσα να την σταματησω και θα προχωρουσε κανονικα!
οποτε δεν υπαρχει λογος να στεναχωριομαστε και να μας πιανει πανικος για την καθε υποψια που μπορει να εχουν οι ψυχολογοι μας!
για το ποτο εχει νομιζω δικιο γιατι με τα φαρμακα που περνουμε υπαρχουν και παρενεργειες και εκτος των αλλων!

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ.Α

> ναι Ηρω εχεις δικιο.
> πολλα πραγματα πρεπει να αρχισω να γραφω , αλλα τα λογια της ψυχολογου μου , δεν με συμφερει να τα γραψω.
> γιατι δεν θελω να την χασω.
> γιατι δεν με συμφερει να την χασω.
> ευτυχως σημερα κοιμηθηκα καλα.
> εκλεισα 9-ωρακι.
> καλημερα!


καλημερα!
μπραβο!
αυτο μου εχει πει και ο γιατρος μου,ειναι βασικο στην διπολικη ο καλος υπνος!
οσο κοιμασαι καλα και τις ωρες που πρεπει μην φοβασαι τιποτα!

----------


## amelie74

> εχεις απολυτο δικιο!
> καλα δεν μπορεις να της το βουλωσεις!
> να της πεις:θεια δεν βαρεθηκες να λες τα ιδια?εγω που σε ακουω βαρεθηκα!το μυνημα θα το παρει!
> αφου δεν καταλαβαινει,πρεπει καποιος να την κανει να καταλαβει!πρεπει να της βαλεις εσυ τα ορια!
> και αν δεν μπορεις εσυ βαλε την μητερα σου να της το πει με ωραιο τροπο,οτι αυτο που κανει σε στεναχωρει!


Μαρια ειναι παμπονηρη!
αν της πω κατι τετοιο , θα μου πει "μα εγω για το καλο σου τα λεω , επειδη σε αγαπαω".
οσο για τη μανα μου , σιγα μην της το πει.
αφου τις ιδιες παπαριες με εκεινη μου λεει!!! :Mad:

----------


## amelie74

> καλημερα!
> μπραβο!
> αυτο μου εχει πει και ο γιατρος μου,ειναι βασικο στην διπολικη ο καλος υπνος!
> οσο κοιμασαι καλα και τις ωρες που πρεπει μην φοβασαι τιποτα!


ισχυει αυτο που λες Μαρια μου.
κυρια Βικυ (η ψυχολογος μου) , ξερετε κανενα ατομο που ειναι σε υπομανια και κοιμαται 8-ωρα και 9-ωρα???
αντε μην τα παρω στο κρανιο τωρα και με αυτην , που ολο μυριζεται υπομανιες ανευ λογου και την διαολοστειλω!!! :Mad:

----------


## Lacrymosa

amelie heyzZzz δεν πιστευω οτι εισαι ρε συ σε υπομανια, αυτο που καταλαβαινω ειναι οτι σου την εχει σπασει η μαλακω η ξαδερφη σου κ απ ο,τι καταλαβαινω πρεπει να ναι πολυ ζηλιαρα κ υποκριτρια η μπαλοτσα, λοπον αυτο που πρεπει να κανεις ειναι να μην ανεχεσαι αλλο, ξεσπαθωσε κ ξεχεστην κ βαλτην στη θεση της γιατι οσο δεν μιλας περναει το δικο της κ σε περναει κ για χαζη οτι ντεμεκ δεν καταλαβαινεις κ ετσι συνεχιζει ακαθεκτη τις πιπες της, αυτο ελειπε να μας συγχιζει κ να μας χαλαει τη διαθεση το καθε ατομακι!!

ρε συ στειλ την μου για μια μερα κ θα στην επιστεψω αρνακι, στο εγγυωμαι !!!  :Smile: 

Κ δεν καταλαβα γιατι να εισαι υποχρεωμενη να φιλοξενεις καποιον που δεν πας κ σου τη σπαει κ ποσο μαλλον οταν αυτος προσπαθει να βγει κ υπερανω ρε συ τετοια ατομα στα τσακιδια θεσε τα ορια σου αμεσα αλλιως πες τηνα οτι θα παρει ποδι !!!!

οσο για υπομανια που λες, εχεις μηπως καποιο απο τα υπολοιπα συμτωματα?? (γιατι δεν ειναι μονο ο υπνος!!)  :Smile:

----------


## arktos

> Μαρια ειναι παμπονηρη!
> αν της πω κατι τετοιο , θα μου πει "μα εγω για το καλο σου τα λεω , επειδη σε αγαπαω".
> οσο για τη μανα μου , σιγα μην της το πει.
> αφου τις ιδιες παπαριες με εκεινη μου λεει!!!




αμελί, μέχρι κ γω θυμήθηκα τωρα αυτές τις ξαδέρφες - θειάδες που μαζεύονται σπίτι σου.
μπορείς να κάνεις ένα διάλογο μαζί της.
να της πεις με 2 λογια : θεία το μονο που καταφέρνεις με αυτα που μου λες ειναι να με στενοχωρείς περισσότερο.
ξέρω πολυ καλά πως ήμουν κ πως ειμαι.
πάσχω απο μια δυσίατη ασθένεια κ προσπαθώ να ζήσω με αυτήν.
σταμάτα σε παρακαλώ να μου λες οτι μου λες.
ξέρω πως τα λες για το καλό μου.
μια φορά φτάνει.
μου τα ειπες.
έχω καλη μνήμη.

ε αν δν το βουλώσει κ μετά, ρίξε κανένα μπινελικι κ αν θυμώσει δώσε της λιγο ξυδι.

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ.Α

> Μαρια ειναι παμπονηρη!
> αν της πω κατι τετοιο , θα μου πει "μα εγω για το καλο σου τα λεω , επειδη σε αγαπαω".
> οσο για τη μανα μου , σιγα μην της το πει.
> αφου τις ιδιες παπαριες με εκεινη μου λεει!!!


Δεν υπαρχει η δινατοτητα να μινεις μονη σου?
για συνταξη το εχεις κοιταξει?
γιατι απο οτι καταλαβαινω δεν εχεις και το καλιτερο περιβαλλον για να παρεις τα πανω σου!

----------


## amelie74

> amelie heyzZzz δεν πιστευω οτι εισαι ρε συ σε υπομανια, αυτο που καταλαβαινω ειναι οτι σου την εχει σπασει η μαλακω η ξαδερφη σου


οχι ρε συ! δεν αναφερομουν στην ξαδερφη μου.
στην θεια μου αναφερομουν η οποια , οπως εμαθα πριν απο λιγο , καταφθανει αυριο ξημερωματα!
ωωωω τι ευτυχια !!!

----------


## amelie74

> αμελί, μέχρι κ γω θυμήθηκα τωρα αυτές τις ξαδέρφες - θειάδες που μαζεύονται σπίτι σου.


ναι αρκτε μου καλα θυμασαι!
οποτε γουσταρουν , χωρις καν να ρωτησουν , ερχονται και μας μπαστακωνονται.
και ρε πουστη μου η μανα μου εχει αλλα δυο αδερφια.
πρεπει σονυ και καλα να 'ρχονται σε μας καθε φορα?
αλλα δεν φταιει κανενας αλλος.
η μανα μου φταιει που τους εχει δωσει καθε δικαιωμα να θεωρουν το σπιτι μας ξενοδοχειο.




> να της πεις με 2 λογια : θεία το μονο που καταφέρνεις με αυτα που μου λες ειναι να με στενοχωρείς περισσότερο.


αυτο θα της πω σε πρωτη φαση και αν δεν καταλαβει ( που δεν προκειται να καταλαβει ) θα προχωρησω στα μπινελικια!!!

----------


## amelie74

> για συνταξη το εχεις κοιταξει?
> γιατι απο οτι καταλαβαινω δεν εχεις και το καλιτερο περιβαλλον για να παρεις τα πανω σου!


οντως Μαρια μου το περιβαλλον στο οποιο ζω δεν ειναι οτι καλυτερο.
αλλα συνταξη ουτε με σφαιρες δεν βγαινει.
εχω μονο 703 ενσημα.
ξερω κοπελα με διπολικη διαταραχη με 10 χρονια προυπηρεσια , η οποια εβγαλε συνταξη 500 ευρω το μηνα.

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ.Α

> οντως Μαρια μου το περιβαλλον στο οποιο ζω δεν ειναι οτι καλυτερο.
> αλλα συνταξη ουτε με σφαιρες δεν βγαινει.
> εχω μονο 703 ενσημα.
> ξερω κοπελα με διπολικη διαταραχη με 10 χρονια προυπηρεσια , η οποια εβγαλε συνταξη 500 ευρω το μηνα.


αναπηρικη συνταξη σου λεω!
οσα ενσημα και να εχεις παιρνεις κατι και αν δεν εχεις κατι στο ονομα σου παιρνεις και απο την προνοια 300 τον μηνα.
το εχεις κοιταξει?

----------


## amelie74

για την προνοια το γνωριζω.
αλλα και η κοπελα που εβγαλε με 10 χρονια προυπηρεσιας 500 ευρω , αναπηρικη εβγαλε.
φαντασου λοιπον τι ποσον αντιστοιχει σε μενα , με μονο 2,5 χρονια προυπηρεσιας...

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ.Α

η χαμιλοτερη συνταξη ειναι 70 της 100 του κατωτερου μισθου.
δεν το σκεφτεσαι να φυγεις ποτε απο το πατρικο σου σπιτι?

----------


## niah

Αmelie,καταρχην οσον αφορα το πρωτο σου μυνημα ουτε εγω βλεπω καποια υπερβολη στα ψωνια σου.Οπως ανεφερες κ εσυ,επροκειτω για πραγματα που χρειαζοσουν.
Χαιρομαι που καταλαβαινεις(παρα του οτι δεν προκειται για μεγαλη ποσοτητα)οτι το αλκοολ -τουλαχιστον σε καθημερινη φαση-κ ειδικά σε συνδιασμο με τα φαρμακα δεν σε βοηθαει.Δεν ειναι η ποσοτητα ανησυχητικη αλλα αυτη η αναγκη που εκφραζεις στο να πιεις.Όπως κ την πιθανη νευρικοτητα που εκφραζεις με το πολυ καπνισμα.
Προσπαθησε να χαλαρωσεις και να φροντιζεις να κλεινεις ενα οχταωρο(ο διακεκομενος υπνος δεν εχει τα ωφελη του συνεχομενου) τουλαχιστον υπνου κ να σε προστατευεις απο υπερεντασεις κ νευρα για να μη σε οδηγησουν αυτα σε αλλη κατασταση.Πινε κανα χαλαρωτικο βρασταρακι με μελι το βραδυ ωστε να σε βοηθαει σ αυτο.
Και τα μπανακια ειναι πολυ καλος τροπος,γιατι θα σε βοηθουν να βγαζεις ενεργεια κ κατα συνεπεια να χαλαρωνεις επειτα.Μην την αφηνεις να συσσωρευεται μεσα σου.
Και προστατεψε τον εαυτο σου ρε απο υπερεντασεις που σου προκαλουν οι συγγενεις σου.Συμφωνω με τον τροπο που σου προτεινε η αρκτος σε αυτο.Πες της οτι την ευχαριστεις για το ενδιαφερον της κι οτι ξερεις η ιδια να σε φροντιζεις.Αν δεν παρει το μυνημα με το αποτομο αλλα κ ευγενικό του τροπου σου,αρχισε να την αποφευγεις για να το παρει,αλλα και για να κρατησεις ηρεμο τον εαυτο σου.
Με λιγα λογια ουτε εμενα μου φαινεται κατι παραλογο σε αυτα που αναφερεις,απλως προσεξε να αντιμετωπισεις την μαλλον φυσιολογικη προστοπαρων νευρικοτητα σου ωστε να μην σε οδηγησει σ αυτο που αναφερει η γιατρος σου.(γνωμη μου μαλιστα ειναι να της πεις την αποψη σου οτι δεν συμφωνεις και δεν το νιωθεις ως τετοιο επισοδειο)
Οσο για τις συνταξεις,δυστυχως απο οτι ξερω κι εγω ειναι πολυ χαμηλες για να μπορεσεις μονη σου να συντηρησεις σπιτι κ επακολουθα εξοδα.
Υπαρχει περιπτωση να σκεφτεις για συγκατικο?Παιζει κατι τετοιο?

----------


## Arsi

Όσων αφορά τα επιδόματα αυτό που μπορεί να πάρει η αμελί είναι 300ε (από πρόνοια) και σε καμιά περίπτωση δε μπορεί να στηριχτεί σ'αυτά για να μείνει μόνη.

Αμελί μου,έχεις κάνει μεγάλα βήματα τελευταία(τα σκαμπανεβάσματα είναι στο πρόγραμμα). Συνέχισε έτσι καλή μου και με τον καιρό θα έρθουν όλα. Πιστεύω ότι μέσα απ'την ψυχοθεραπεία θα ρθουν σταδιακά και σταθερά σημαντικές αλλαγές.

Συμφωνώ με τη στάση της Βίκυς σχετικά με το ποτό, για τις υποψίες της δεν ξέρω απλά επειδή δεν είμαι ειδικός αλλά χαλαρά περνάω κι εγώ τέτοιες φάσεις με ψώνια, έξοδα πιο έντονες αντιδράσεις ανά περιόδους. Άλλωστε υποψίες είναι. Εγώ στη θέση σου θα κρατούσα πως ιιιιιιιισως (έστω και πολύ μικρές πιθανότητες)να υπάρχει μια τάση αν το πυροδοτήσεις περισότερο για υπομανία και θα ήμουν λίγο πιο προσεκτική τουλάχιστον αυτή την περίοδο στο θέμα αλκοόλ ή ουσιών ή σε άλλες καταστάσεις που μπορεί να σπρώξουν προς τα κει.

Για τη θεία, τι να πω! Καταλαβαίνω πάντως από τέτοιου είδους συγγενείς που και καλά βρίσκουν πανεύκολα ψεγάδια για δήθεν καλό σου, ενώ δεν αναγνωρίζουν τις χαρές σου ή τα θετικά βήματά σου. Κόψτην τον αέρα και απέφυγέ την. 
Και το ταμπόν δεν είναι κακή ιδέα πάντως! Άπειρες φορές έκανα μπάνιο έτσι. (εντωμεταξύ έχει έρθει ήδη, εύχομαι να είναι καλά τα πράγματα, όσο γίνεται)



*α μεγειά και το θέμα!

----------


## RainAndWind

Τα υλικά αγαθά μας παρηγορούν γι αυτό που μας λείπει. Αλλά αν αυτό που λείπει δεν το συμπληρώσουμε, ούτε τα "αγαθά" που είναι εξάλλου μη-αγαθά, αφού κάθε αγαθό μας αφήνει άλλο ένα ίχνος του ανθρώπινου σκουπιδότοπου, δε γίνεται να μας κρατήσουν μέσα στη χαρά. Ο Χάρι Πότερ φούσκωσε τη θεία του όταν θύμωσε, δε δοκιμάζεις και συ το ίδιο?  :Big Grin: 
Πόσο θα μείνουν στο σπίτι οι συγγενείς?

----------


## amelie74

κοριτσια σας ευχαριστω ολες θερμα για τα μηνυματα και το ενδιαφερον σας.
με συγκινειτε βρε!

τελικα...
οι αυπνίες , έδωσαν την θέση τους στην υπερυπνία.
η υπερενταση , εδωσε τη θέση της στην νωθρότητα.
τα ψωνια πλεον με αφηνουν παγερα αδιαφορη.
τα μονα που εξακολουθουν να με δελεαζουν ειναι το αλκοολ και το καπνισμα , σαν τροποι φυγης από την μελαγχολια , που έκανε κ' πάλι την εμφάνισή της.

οι συγγενεις αργα ή γρηγορα θα φυγουν...
η εμμηνος ρυση αργα ή γρηγορα θα κανει τον κυκλο της...
η μελαγχολια , που μπαστακωθηκε παλι μες την ψυχη μου , δεν ξερω ποτε θα φυγει...
ελπιζω συντομα...
ευτυχως αυριο εχω Βικυ :Smile:  ( ανευ αλκοολ αυτη τη φορα... )

----------


## claire

συμφωνώ κι εγώ για τα ψώνια, καμιά φορά όλες οι γυναίκες μπορεί να ψωνίσουν και κάτι παραπάνω. ειδοποιός διαφορά είναι νομίζω να μην έχεις χρήματα και να δανειστείς για να ψωνίσεις ή να αφήσεις υποχρεώσεις πίσω και να ξοδέψεις τα λεφτά σου σε αγορές. οπότε χαλάρωσε και απόλαυσε τα νέα σου πραγματάκια.

εμένα πάντως τον τελευταίο καιρό μου φαίνεσαι πολύ ισορροπημένη στον τρόπο που γράφεις!  :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

σ'ευχαριστω πολυυυυυυ κλερ!!! :Smile: 
και γω ετσι νιωθω αν εξαιρεσεις μια μελαγχολικη διαθεση που εχω τελευταια.
(δεν ειναι ακριβως καταθλιψη...κατι λιγο πιο light απο καταθλιψη ας το πουμε...)
την Τριτη θα πω στον γιατρο μου να μου αυξησει το αντικαταθλιπτικο.
(αν και δεν ειμαι τοσο σιγουρη αν η καταθλιψη οφειλεται στην μειωση του φαρμακου ή σε εξωγενεις παραγοντες)

----------


## Lacrymosa

amelie θες να ρθω να σε ανεβασω οεο ????? !!!  :Smile: 

καλη συνεχεια ο,τι κ αν εχεις!!!!!  :Smile: 

kisses xxx !!!!

----------


## amelie74

> amelie θες να ρθω να σε ανεβασω οεο ????? !!!


αμε!!! 
τι ειναι τα χλμ που μας χωριζουν μπροστα στην αλληλεγγυη που εχουμε οεο ???!!!  :Smile:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Cool:

----------


## Lacrymosa

ετσι ρε συ bipolar αλληλεγγυη !! οχι σοβαρα το λεω θες λιγο χαι γιατι σε μενα παρατραβηξε κ κανω μαλακιες παλι γαμωτο....

α κ να ρθεις εσυ σαλονικα, εγω αθηνα δεν κατεβαινω χεχεχε !!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

ναι λιγο "χαι" λακρυ μου δεν θα με χαλαγε!  :Smile: 

εντωμεταξυ...η ξαδερφη εφυγε σημερα και απο βδομαδα φευγει και η θεια , η οποια , παραδοξως ηρθε με πολυ "ηπιες" διαθεσεις αυτη τη φορα !!!  :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

ΤΙ ΜΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΛΕΙΨΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΥΠΟΜΑΝΙΑ:

-τα σεξουαλικα ξεσηκωματα.
-η αυτοπεποιθηση-αισθημα μεγαλειου.
-η ψυχικη ευφορια.

ΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΜΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΛΕΙΨΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΥΠΟΜΑΝΙΑ:

-το να κανω και να λεω πραγματα για τα οποια μετα μετανιωνω.
-η καταθλιψη που επακολουθει.
-το να τα παιρνω στο κρανιο με το παραμικρο.

----------


## amelie74

.................................

----------


## amelie74

πορισμα απο την σημερινη συνεδρια με την Βικυ:




> τωρα ειμαι down...."αυριο" θα ειμαι up και up....δεν σημαινει απαραιτητα υπομανια!


Βικυ σε ευχαριστω! :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΠΙΝΩ ΠΑΛΙ ΜΠΥΡΕΣ....

ΠΙΝΩ ΜΠΥΡΕΣ ....ΣΤΗΝ ΥΓΕΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΖΩΗΣ ΠΟΥ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΖΗΣΩ...

Η ΜΑΛΛΟΝ...ΠΙΝΩ ΜΠΥΡΕΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΥΓΕΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΖΩΗΣ ΠΟΥ ΖΩ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ...ΟΣΟ ΠΟΝΟ ΚΙ ΑΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΑΥΤΗ Η ΖΩΗ!!!

ΕΒΙΒΑ!!!

ΝΑ ΕΙΣΤΕ ΟΛΟΙ ΚΑΛΑ Κ' ΕΥΤΥΧΙΣΜΕΝΟΙ !!! :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Lacrymosa

Αμελι απ ο,τι βλεπω εσυ ανεβαινεις, εγω κατεβαινω.... μια χαρα το παμε... ( κ δυο τρομαρες!!)  :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

μπα....ψευτικο και προσωρινο ανεβασμα ειναι κοριτσι μου το ανεβασμα απο το αλκοολ...

----------


## Lacrymosa

α δλδ δεν εισαι υπομανια?? sorry λαθος καταλαβα, ναι το ανεβασμα απο αλκοολ κ ουσιες ειναι εφημερο κ επιπλαστο κ μετα ακολουθει κατεβασμα συνηθως..... :Frown:

----------


## amelie74

οχι Λακρυ μου δεν ειμαι σε υπομανια.
απλα οταν πινω , ανεβαινω και μετα ακολουθει το κατεβασμα οπως λες και συ...
αλλα να σου πω την αληθεια το ιδιο ακριβως κατεβασμα εχω ειτε πιω , ειτε δεν πιω...
οποτε καμια μπυριτσα μια στο τοσο δεν κανει κακο.
("για την στιγμη , για την χαρα , για την παρηγορια" που λεει κ ενα τραγουδακι )
αλλες ουσιες δεν παιρνω.
εκανα παλιοτερα χορτο , αλλα ηταν η χειροτερη εμπειρια της ζωης μου...(πυροδοτησε βραχυ ψυχωσικο επισοδειο).

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ.Α

Αμελι,υπομονη!
και εγω στα κατω μου ειμαι!
μου προσθαισαι και αλλο εφεξορ,βαραιθηκα!
δεν ειναι ζωη αυτη,δεν θα βρουμε ποτε τους παλιους μας εαυτους!
εσυ πινεις και βρισκεις χαρα σε αυτο,εγω βρισκω στα γλυκα!

----------


## O Frikoubikos

Αμελί , σόρρυ που θα πάρω τον ρόλο να σε ξενερώσω λίγο , αλλά οι μπύρες είναι το χειρότερο ποτό που μπορείς να πίεις . Εχουν μέσα λυκίσκο , ένα βότανο που επιβαρύνει την κατάθλιψη .

Το καλό κρασί είναι πιο ο.κ για μας τους ψυχάκηδες , εαν πρέπει ντε και καλά να πιούμε κάτι . Οι πιο πολλοί ψυχίατροι δεν το γνωρίζουν καν αυτό , γι'αυτό αμα ρωτήσεις κάποιον μην παραξενευτείς που δεν θα το ξέρει η αμα σου πει οτι δεν ισχύει .

----------


## amelie74

> Αμελί , σόρρυ που θα πάρω τον ρόλο να σε ξενερώσω λίγο , αλλά οι μπύρες είναι το χειρότερο ποτό που μπορείς να πίεις . Εχουν μέσα λυκίσκο , ένα βότανο που επιβαρύνει την κατάθλιψη .
> 
> Το καλό κρασί είναι πιο ο.κ για μας τους ψυχάκηδες , εαν πρέπει ντε και καλά να πιούμε κάτι . Οι πιο πολλοί ψυχίατροι δεν το γνωρίζουν καν αυτό , γι'αυτό αμα ρωτήσεις κάποιον μην παραξενευτείς που δεν θα το ξέρει η αμα σου πει οτι δεν ισχύει .


βρε φρικουμπικο (nice nickname btw :Smile: ),
δεν μου αρεσει καθολου ουτε η γευση του κρασιου,ουτε του ουζου,ουτε της βοτκας ουτε κανενος αλλου ποτου.
Η ΜΠΥΡΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΘΕΙΚΟ ΠΟΤΟ!!!
εξαλλου δεν πινω ουτε μεγαλες ποσοτητες , ουτε συχνα.

----------


## amelie74

> Αμελι,υπομονη!
> και εγω στα κατω μου ειμαι!
> μου προσθαισαι και αλλο εφεξορ,βαραιθηκα!
> δεν ειναι ζωη αυτη,δεν θα βρουμε ποτε τους παλιους μας εαυτους!
> εσυ πινεις και βρισκεις χαρα σε αυτο,εγω βρισκω στα γλυκα!


κουραγιο Μαρια μου.
φαση ειναι και θα περασει.
μην απελπιζεσαι.
το συναισθημα που νιωθεις αυτη τη στιγμη (καταθλιψη) , αλλοιωνει την οπτικη γωνια που βλεπεις τα πραγματα.
αυτο ειναι που σε κανει να λες "αυτο δεν ειναι ζωη".
οταν ανεβεις (που θα ανεβεις σιγουρα :Smile:  ) αλλιως θα σκεφτεσαι. :Smile:

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ.Α

σε ευχαριστω αμελι μου,αλλα απο τον αυγουστο σε αυτη τη φαση ειμαι!
εκει που ανεβαινω καμια15 μερες ξανα πεφτω!
οσοι εχουν καταθλιψη λενε ζουν στο παρελθον,πως μπορουμε να σβυσουμε το παρελθον και να δουμε το παρων και το μελλον?

----------


## Lacrymosa

Αμελι εγω προσωπικα δεν πολυπροτιμω μπυρα, μονο μια συγκεκριμενη μαρκα μ αρεσει (η heineken), οι αλλες καπως μου μυριζουν κ μου ξυνιζουν λολ! Προτιμω cocktails, μαργαριτες, μοχιτο με μεντα κτλ.. Πιο elegant ειναι ρε συ αυτα!!  :Smile: 

Τι εννοεις εκανες μπαφους κ επαθες ψυχωτικο επεισοδιο?? Δλδ ακουγες φωνες κ ετσι?? Με ποσο καιρο χρησης??

Frikoubike μην λες ρε συ "για μας τους ψυχακηδες" ελεος!! Πλακα κανω κ ελπιζω κι εσυ, ετσι ??  :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

> σε ευχαριστω αμελι μου,αλλα απο τον αυγουστο σε αυτη τη φαση ειμαι!
> εκει που ανεβαινω καμια15 μερες ξανα πεφτω!
> οσοι εχουν καταθλιψη λενε ζουν στο παρελθον,πως μπορουμε να σβυσουμε το παρελθον και να δουμε το παρων και το μελλον?


Μαρια μου,
δεν χρειαζεται να σβησουμε το παρελθον.
αρκει νομιζω, να μην κολλαμε σε αυτο και να προσπαθουμε να κοιταμε το μελλον , ζωντας το παρον.
το παρελθον,παρολο που πολλες φορες ποναει πολυ, εχει να μας διδαξει πολλα.

----------


## amelie74

> Τι εννοεις εκανες μπαφους κ επαθες ψυχωτικο επεισοδιο?? Δλδ ακουγες φωνες κ ετσι?? Με ποσο καιρο χρησης??


δεν ειχα κανει πολλες φορες χρηση.
5-6 φορες.
τις δυο απο αυτες ειχα ακουστικες παραισθησεις και νομιζα οτι ολοι συνωμοτουσαν εναντιων μου...
την επομενη μερα ομως ημουν καλα.

----------


## Lacrymosa

Amelie οι πραξεις του παρεθοντος διαμορφωσαν καλως η κακως εχοντων των πραγματων αυτο που ειμαστε σημερα, αλλα το πρωταρχικο μελημα ειναι να εστιαζουμε στο παρον κ στην καλυτερη διευθετηση του οσον αφορα το μελλον!!

ρε συ αυτο δεν νομιζω να λεγεται ψυχωτικο επεισοδιο, απλα ισως δεν τους πολυσηκωνε ο οργανισμος σου τους μπαφους κ γι αυτο αντεδρασε ετσι, αλλωστε ηταν παροδικο, αφου την επομενη μερα ησουν καλα! Εγω με ουσιες κτλ εχω βιωσει οπτικες παραισθησεις αλλα δεν παει να πει οτι εχω ψυσωση, αφου ηταν κατω απο συγκεκριμενες συγκυριες..

----------


## *Ghost*

> Αμελί , σόρρυ που θα πάρω τον ρόλο να σε ξενερώσω λίγο , αλλά οι μπύρες είναι το χειρότερο ποτό που μπορείς να πίεις . *Εχουν μέσα λυκίσκο , ένα βότανο που επιβαρύνει την κατάθλιψη* .
> 
> Το καλό κρασί είναι πιο ο.κ για μας τους ψυχάκηδες , εαν πρέπει ντε και καλά να πιούμε κάτι . Οι πιο πολλοί ψυχίατροι δεν το γνωρίζουν καν αυτό , γι'αυτό αμα ρωτήσεις κάποιον μην παραξενευτείς που δεν θα το ξέρει η αμα σου πει οτι δεν ισχύει .


Αντε ρε συ, δεν το ξερα! Που το εχεις διαβασει??
Για την βοτκα λεει τιποτα?? Εχω παθος με τα βαρια, τι να κανουμε... Βεβαια και ο κοκκινος κρασος μια χαρα ειναι!  :Wink:

----------


## *Ghost*

> Amelie οι πραξεις του παρεθοντος διαμορφωσαν καλως η κακως εχοντων των πραγματων αυτο που ειμαστε σημερα, αλλα το πρωταρχικο μελημα ειναι να εστιαζουμε στο παρον κ στην καλυτερη διευθετηση του οσον αφορα το μελλον!!
> 
> ρε συ αυτο δεν νομιζω να λεγεται ψυχωτικο επεισοδιο, απλα ισως δεν τους πολυσηκωνε ο οργανισμος σου τους μπαφους κ γι αυτο αντεδρασε ετσι, αλλωστε ηταν παροδικο, αφου την επομενη μερα ησουν καλα! Εγω με ουσιες κτλ εχω βιωσει οπτικες παραισθησεις αλλα δεν παει να πει οτι εχω ψυσωση, αφου ηταν κατω απο συγκεκριμενες συγκυριες..


Συμφωνω! Δεν ξερω για τον μπαφο αν υποτιθεται οτι προκαλει παραισθησεις, αλλα ορισμενες ουσιες τις παιρνεις για αυτον ακριβως τον λογο: για να εχεις παραισθησεις!! Απλως κυκλοφορουν μεσα σου καποιες ουσιες που προκαλουν συμπτωματα παρομοια με αυτα της ψυχωσης, δεν σημαινει οτι αρχιζεις να γινεσαι ψυχωτικη. Βεβαια, δεν ξερω τι γινεται μετα απο μακροχρονια χρηση που "καιγεται" ο εγκεφαλος... :P

----------


## Lacrymosa

Ghost τι μου θυμισες τωρα ειχε φερει ο θειος μου βοτκα απο τη Μοσχα που ειχε παει ταξιδι πολυ δυνατη 80% vol κ με 2 γουλιες δεν μπορουσα να πιω παραπανω, για εντριβες ητανε εκεινο το πραγμα, δεν πινοτανε με τιποτα!!

Ναι, ετσι ειναι στο αλλο που λες, αμα εχεις καποιες παραισθησεις η ψευδαισθησεις που οφειλονται σε ουσιες δεν πα να πει οτι εισαι ψυχωτικος, αλλα με την πολλη χρηση μπορει να "καψεις" κυτταρα κ ακομα κ να γινεις!

Παραισθησιογονα ειναι κατα κυριο λογο τα τριπακια lsd, τωρα για τον μπαφο εξαρταται κ απο τον οργανισμο, αλλα ειναι παροδικη η δραση του..

----------


## *Ghost*

> Ghost τι μου θυμισες τωρα ειχε φερει ο θειος μου βοτκα απο τη Μοσχα που ειχε παει ταξιδι πολυ δυνατη 80% vol κ με 2 γουλιες δεν μπορουσα να πιω παραπανω, για εντριβες ητανε εκεινο το πραγμα, δεν πινοτανε με τιποτα!!


χαχαχα! hell, yeah!! \m/ Νομιζω οτι ο λογος που μ αρεσουν τα δυνατα ποτα ειναι επειδη δινουν γρηγορα αποτελεσματα! :PP Φυσικα, μ αρεσει και σαν γευση, δεν ειναι οτι βασανιζομαι για να το πιω! Η "αγια τριαδα" μου ειναι: τσιπουρακι (με γλυκανισο παντα!!) - βοτκα - αψεντι! :P

----------


## amelie74

αααα εδω θα μαλωσουμε!! :Stick Out Tongue: 
μπυρες κ παλι μπυρες!
διαφερουν τα γουστα μας! :Stick Out Tongue: 
αλλα κανουν μπακα οι ατιμες...

----------


## *Ghost*

χαχαχαχα! Αληθεια, τι μπυρες προτιμας?? Εμενα η αγαπημενη μου ειναι η John Smith's! Τρωω τον αφρο με κουταλακι!! :P

----------


## Lacrymosa

Ghost η αγια τριαδα σου τα σπαει !!!!  :Smile: 
Εγω προτιμω περισσοτερο τα cocktails κ τωρα το καλοκαιρι ειναι ο,τι καλυτερο κ δροσιστικο!!
Η μπυρα δεν μου πολυαρεσει γενικα, η heineken ειναι η μονη που αντεχω !!  :Smile:

----------


## claire

τα κοκτείλ έχουν 238946281964 θερμίδες :P

η heineken με το συμπάθειο κιόλας, αλλά δεν πίνεται. εμένα μου αρέσουν οι λευκές μπύρες. αλλά και σε μια guinness δεν λέω όχι.

----------


## Lacrymosa

claire αυτο με τις θερμιδες δεν το ξερα για τα cocktail oτι εχουν τοσο πολλες, thanks που μ ενημερωσες!!  :Smile: 
τερμα τα μοχιτο με μεντα!!!!!!!
κ η μπυρα εχει πολλες θερμιδες, κ μου μυριζει καπως.. εγω αντιθετα μονο την heineken μπορω!!

----------


## amelie74

και μενα η αγαπημενη μου ειναι η heineken.
λακρυ εχουμε τα ιδια γουστα. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## claire

> claire αυτο με τις θερμιδες δεν το ξερα για τα cocktail oτι εχουν τοσο πολλες, thanks που μ ενημερωσες!! 
> τερμα τα μοχιτο με μεντα!!!!!!!
> κ η μπυρα εχει πολλες θερμιδες, κ μου μυριζει καπως.. εγω αντιθετα μονο την heineken μπορω!!


ντάξει να πίνεις ένα μόνο! νομίζω το μοχίτο έχει τις λιγότερες! πάντως γενικά το αλκοόλ έχει πολλές θερμίδες!

----------


## Lacrymosa

ενα πινω χεχε!! νταξει δεν το κοβω τελικα το μοχιτο !! ειναι κ το αγαπημενο μου !!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

Γεια σας γεια σας, τι ωραιο θεμα αλλα απο στιγμη σε στιγμη πρεπει να φυγω. Θα επιστρεψω ομως. Εγω ειμαι του κρασιου. Μου αρεσει πολυ. Μου αρεσει βεβαια και το mojito και καποια αλλα coctails με βαση το ρουμι, απο μπυρες heineken και με τον μπαφο ειχα παθει κι εγω ψυχωτικο, αλλα την επομενη ημουν καλα. Επεσα κατω σε κωμα, λιποθυμησα, δεν καταλαβα ακριβως και οταν συνηλθα για ωρες δεν αναγνωριζα τους δικους μου και δεν καταλαβαινα αν εκανα κατι ή αν το φανταζομουν. Και οταν εμενα μονη μου φωναζα γιατι ενιωθα οτι μικραινε ο χωρος και ηθελα συνεχεια καποιον για να μου λεει οτι υπαρχω γιατι δεν ημουν σιγουρη :Ρ Ηταν η πιο τρομακτικη εμπειρια που ειχα.

----------


## *Ghost*

Και ομως, η μπυρα ειναι απο τα ποτα με τις λιγοτερες θερμιδες!! Νομιζω αν θυμαμαι καλα εχει 40 θερμιδες το ποτηρι (250ml)! Μετα παει το κρασι, οπου το ποτηρακι (150ml) εχει γυρω στις 70 νομιζω...  :Wink:

----------


## amelie74

χμ....250 ml 40 θερμιδες =>500 ml 80 θερμιδες =>1000 ml 160 θερμιδες.
χεχεχε...ειπα να ξεσκονισω λιγο τα μαθηματικα μου :Stick Out Tongue: 
ασχετο...ξερετε ποσες θερμιδες εχει ο φρεντοτσινο?
πινω σχεδον καθημερινα και εχω ακουσει οτι ειναι σαν να τρως 2 παγωτα!!! :EEK!:

----------


## Lacrymosa

αχινουλι !!!!! μιαου !!!!! κι εμενα το μοχιτο με μεντα (η κ με δυοσμο) ειναι το favorite μου !!! ρε συ ολα αυτα τα παθες με ενα τσιγαριλικι? ποσο καιρο εκανες?? κι εγω ειχα παθει αλλα παρομοια συμτωματα αλλα με αλλες ουσιες κ συνδυασμο μεταξυ τους, οχι απο σκετο μπαφο..

αμελι εγω γιατι νομιζω οτι η μπυρα ειναι απο τα ποτα με τις περισσοτερες θερμιδες?? οσο για το φρεντοτσινο που λες, εχει παααρα πολλες, οπως επισης κ οι καφεδες στα starbucks, ειναι πολυ παχυντικα ολα τα ροφηματα τους κ οι καφεδες τους, εγω εκει δεν ξαναπαω..... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## RainAndWind

Τη ζημιά την κάνουν τα πατατάκια, ξηροί καρποί, ποπ κορν αλατισμένα και άλλες φορές ψιλοκαυτερά που φέρνουν μαζί με το ποτό, παρά το ίδιο το ποτό από άποψη θερμίδων. Το έχω παρατηρήσει σε μένα.

----------


## RainAndWind

deleted λόγω αφηρημάδας. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## RainAndWind

Και δε φτάνει που η σκέψη μου ήταν άκυρη, την πόσταρα και σε άκυρο θρεντ, χαχααα, τέλειο. Σόρυ αμελί μου, έχω κάτι θέματα και με το ίντερνετ σήμερα, που πάει λάου λάου και με την όρασή μου, που πάει σαν το ίντερνετ. Συγγνώμη για το λάθος ποστάρισμα.:P
Θα σβήσω και το πάνω. Για το θέμα σου τώρα, και όχι για τις δικές μου θαλασσοδαρμένες περιπέτειες, λολ, ένα κοκτέιλ το πίνω όταν βγαίνω κι ας έχει θερμίδες. Κόβω κάτι άλλο την άλλη μέρα, ή την ίδια πριν βγω, και το στρώνω. Αγαπώ γλυκά ποτά γενικά, δοκίμασε και daiquiri, μάνγκο ή φράουλα, είναι σούπερ και πολύ δροσιστικά και κρατάνε αρκετά γιατί παίζεις μαζί τους, είναι σα γρανίτες.

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

Λακρυ εκανα 1-2 χρονια πριν το επεισοδιο, αλλα οχι πολυ. Ναι, μονο με ενα τσιγαρο κι ουτε καν ολοκληρο. Απο τοτε 7 χρονια πριν εκανα 6-7 φορες με χαλασε ασχημα, σε φαση να ρωταω περαστικους αν με βλεπουν κτλ και το σταματησα.

----------


## amelie74

> Και δε φτάνει που η σκέψη μου ήταν άκυρη, την πόσταρα και σε άκυρο θρεντ, χαχααα, τέλειο. Σόρυ αμελί μου, έχω κάτι θέματα και με το ίντερνετ σήμερα, που πάει λάου λάου και με την όρασή μου, που πάει σαν το ίντερνετ. Συγγνώμη για το λάθος ποστάρισμα.:P
> Θα σβήσω και το πάνω. Για το θέμα σου τώρα, και όχι για τις δικές μου θαλασσοδαρμένες περιπέτειες, λολ, ένα κοκτέιλ το πίνω όταν βγαίνω κι ας έχει θερμίδες. Κόβω κάτι άλλο την άλλη μέρα, ή την ίδια πριν βγω, και το στρώνω. Αγαπώ γλυκά ποτά γενικά, δοκίμασε και daiquiri, μάνγκο ή φράουλα, είναι σούπερ και πολύ δροσιστικά και κρατάνε αρκετά γιατί παίζεις μαζί τους, είναι σα γρανίτες.


θα το εχω στα υποψην ρειν μου αυτο το ποτακι.
μην ζητας σορρυ ρε συ για το ακυρο ποσταρισμα.
εμεις να ειμαστε καλα.
καλημερα! :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

Λακρυ οι στατιστικες λενε , οτι ενας στους εκατο που θα δοκιμασει χασισι , θα εκδηλωσει ψυχωσικομορφες εκδηλωσεις.
και δεν παιζει ρολο ποσες φορες εκανες.
δεν ενεργει συσσωρευτικα η δραση του.
για αλλες ουσιες δεν το συζηταω καν. (τριπακια, lsd , κοκα)
δεν εχω δοκιμασει ποτε,αλλα ενας παλιος μου φιλος που δοκιμασε τριπακι,νομιζε μετα πως η τουαλετα ειναι ενα μεγαλο στομα που θελει να τον καταπιει!
και ο συγκεκριμενος δεν επασχε απο καποια ψυχικη νοσο...

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

daiquiri φράουλα αψογο, εμαθα να το φτιαχνω και μονη μου αρκετα καλα μπορω να πω και πινω αρκετα. το κακο με αυτα και με εμενα ειναι οτι επειδη ακριβως ειναι ετσι γλυκα και δρισιστικα τα πινω σα να πινω αμιτα. και καθοτι εχω κι εγω κολλημα με το βαρος ειμαι ικανη να μη φαω τιποτα ή ελαχιστα ολη μερα για να πιω.
Αμελι ναι, και αυτες τις ψυχωσικομορφες εκδηλωσεις τις παρουσιαζουν συνηθως ατομα με μια ευαισθησια ας πουμε εγκεφαλικη :Ρ
εμενα το abilify δεν με αφηνει να κοιμηθω γαμωτο. ποσο κραταει αυτο? το παιρνω 2 εβδομαδες τωρα.
και ασχετο εγω εχω την εντυπωση οτι το κρασι ειναι πιο ελαφρυ, εμενα παντως δεν με παχαινει. ισως ειναι κι αυτην η αισθηση της μπυρας που σε φουσκωνει κι εγω θεωρουσα οτι εχει πιο πολλες θερμιδες.

----------


## amelie74

ποσες ωρες την ημερα κοιμασαι αχινε?
το αμπιλιφαι δεν το χω παρει ποτε αλλα ενδεχεται , ο λογος που δεν κοιμασαι καλα , να μην οφειλεται στο φαρμακο αλλα στο οτι εισαι στα "πανω" σου.
οταν εκανα το υπομανιακο το χειμωνα , επερνα ενα καρο κατασταλτικα φαρμακα και παρολα αυτα κοιμομουν τρεις ωρες την ημερα και ξυπναγα με τρομερη ενεργεια.

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

Δεν κοιμαμαι στανταρ ωρες. Σιγουρα λιγοτερες απο οτι πιο παλια. Αλλα αν ξυπνησω νωρις πχ 7 ενω μπορει να εχω κοιμηθει 3-4 το πρωι, μετα δεν μπορω να ξανακοιμηθω. Και παιρνω και ζαναξ μπας και κοιμηθω αλλα τιποτα. Ενεργεια δεν εχω παντα οταν ξυπναω, συνηθως μου βγαινει το βραδυ. Τον τελευταιο καιρο εχω μια περιεργη αισθηση, σα να ειμαι εξαντλημενη σωματικα αλλα ταυτοχρονα εχω και υπερενταση. Νιωθω σαν να εχω συννεφα μεσα στο κεφαλι μου. Δεν ξερω. Τι φαρμακα παιρνεις αμελι?

----------


## O Frikoubikos

Γκόστ , μια περίοδο είχα φάει τρελό σκάλωμα με τα βότανα , την είχα δεί φυσιοδίφης , δρυίδης και όλα υτά μαζί . Εκεί διάβάζωντας για τον λυκίσκο , ενα βότανο που στην αρχαιότητα το χρησιμοποιούσαν στις ψυχασθένειες , ανακάλυψα οτι επιβαρύνει την κατάθλιψη , και οτι υπάρχει σε όλες τις μπύρες !!!! Το τραγικό είναι οτι *δεν* το ξέρει σχεδόν κανένας γιατρός , και δίνουν συμβουλές σε έμας οτι αμα θέλουμε να πιούμε κάτι ,ας πιούμε μια μπύρα που είναι ελαφριά σε βαθμούς αλκοολ !!! Οταν το έμαθα , δεν φαντάζεσαι το τι άκουσε ο δικό μου γιατρός , τον στόλισα κανονικά !!!

Θέλω να πώ και κάποια πραματάκια για τους *μπάφους* μιας και είδα οτι γίνεται πολύς λόγος . Δεν είναι καθόλου αθώοι , σαν βοτανο και αυτό που είναι το ξεψάχνισα σε σημείο αηδίας , και προκαλεί ποικιλία ψυχολογικών διαταραχών . Οπως είπε και η αμελί πολύ σωστά , δεν παίζει ρόλο πόσες φορές έχεις κάνει γιατίδεν λειτουργεί συσσωρευτικά . Μπορεί να στην κάνει ανα πάσα στιγμή. Εχει μια ουσία την Ths η Thc δεν θυμάμαι καλά, που αποθηκεύεται στους νευρικούς ιστούς . Ακόμα και αν το έχει κόψει κάποιος μπορεί να απαλευθερωθεί και να προκαλέσει ψυχωσικό και ο δυσμοιρός που θα το πάθει δεν θα ξέρει τι τον χτύπησε !!! Η καραμέλα που χρησιμοποιούσαμε όλοι μας παλία ,''του θεού το χόρτο'' ,είναι πέρα για πέρα μ@λ@κι@ !!! Δεν υπάρχει τίποτα που να έχει μόνο ευεργετική χρήση . Ειναι πως χρησιμοποιείς κάτι . Η κάνναβη είναι παυσίπονη κανονικά , και ως μπάφος ζημιογόνα . !! Αλλά αυτά δεν θέλανε να τα μάθουμε ποτε καθώς φαίνεται .

----------


## claire

η μπύρα έχει σίγουρα τις λιγότερες θερμίδες.
ντάξει και τα κοκτέιλ μια στο τόσο σιγά το πράγμα! αν πίνεις 2-3 τη μέρα όμως, αλλάζει το πράγμα.

οι φραπουτσίνο στα στάρμπαξ με κρέμες και σαντιγές και δεν συμμαζεύεται έχουν καμιά χιλιάρα θερμίδες! αν πάρεις απλό καφεδάκι είναι μια χαρά. γενικά ο καφές δεν παχαίνει μωρέ, τα ροφήματα με βάση τον καφέ είναι άλλη ιστορία!

----------


## claire

> Γκόστ , μια περίοδο είχα φάει τρελό σκάλωμα με τα βότανα , την είχα δεί φυσιοδίφης , δρυίδης και όλα υτά μαζί . Εκεί διάβάζωντας για τον λυκίσκο , ενα βότανο που στην αρχαιότητα το χρησιμοποιούσαν στις ψυχασθένειες ,* ανακάλυψα οτι επιβαρύνει την κατάθλιψη , και οτι υπάρχει σε όλες τις μπύρες !!!! Το τραγικό είναι οτι δεν το ξέρει σχεδόν κανένας γιατρός , και δίνουν συμβουλές σε έμας οτι αμα θέλουμε να πιούμε κάτι ,ας πιούμε μια μπύρα που είναι ελαφριά σε βαθμούς αλκοολ !!! Οταν το έμαθα , δεν φαντάζεσαι το τι άκουσε ο δικό μου γιατρός , τον στόλισα κανονικά !!!*
> 
> Θέλω να πώ και κάποια πραματάκια για τους *μπάφους* μιας και είδα οτι γίνεται πολύς λόγος . Δεν είναι καθόλου αθώοι , σαν βοτανο και αυτό που είναι το ξεψάχνισα σε σημείο αηδίας , και προκαλεί ποικιλία ψυχολογικών διαταραχών . Οπως είπε και η αμελί πολύ σωστά , δεν παίζει ρόλο πόσες φορές έχεις κάνει γιατίδεν λειτουργεί συσσωρευτικά . Μπορεί να στην κάνει ανα πάσα στιγμή. Εχει μια ουσία την Ths η Thc δεν θυμάμαι καλά, που αποθηκεύεται στους νευρικούς ιστούς . Ακόμα και αν το έχει κόψει κάποιος μπορεί να απαλευθερωθεί και να προκαλέσει ψυχωσικό και ο δυσμοιρός που θα το πάθει δεν θα ξέρει τι τον χτύπησε !!! Η καραμέλα που χρησιμοποιούσαμε όλοι μας παλία ,''του θεού το χόρτο'' ,είναι πέρα για πέρα μ@λ@κι@ !!! Δεν υπάρχει τίποτα που να έχει μόνο ευεργετική χρήση . Ειναι πως χρησιμοποιείς κάτι . Η κάνναβη είναι παυσίπονη κανονικά , και ως μπάφος ζημιογόνα . !! Αλλά αυτά δεν θέλανε να τα μάθουμε ποτε καθώς φαίνεται .


υπερβολές....

----------


## O Frikoubikos

Που το στηρίζεις αυτο claire ?? Αν γνωρίζεις κάτι παραπάνω , μπορείς να το μοιραστείς μαζί μου-μας. Θα χαρώ να μάθω οτι έχω άδικο , και μαζί με εμένα οι συντάκτες βοτανολογοι που ανακοίνωνσαν τις μελέτες .

----------


## claire

εγώ με μια μικρή αναζήτηση που έκανα τώρα βρήκα ότι ο λυκίσκος έχει συστατικά με αντικαρκινικές ιδιότητες, ότι το δίνουν στην εμμηνόπαυση και ότι αν το πάρεις σαν βότανο είναι ηρεμιστικό τύπου βαλεριάνας. (όντως τα quiet life της lanes έχουν μέσα λυκίσκο)

----------


## claire

το στηρίζω στο ότι καλό είναι να μην μας πιάνει υστερία. με 2-3 μπύρες τη βδομάδα κανείς δεν έπαθε τίποτα.

----------


## O Frikoubikos

εαν δεν έχεις βαριά κατάθλιψη ναί , τότε δεν παθαίνεις τίποτα στάνταρ . Εμένα που με χαλάγανε όμως και δεν ήξερα το γιατί , επέτρεψε μου να διατηρώ την οργή μου επι τουτου σε περ-ι-καλω !

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

Frikoubike εχεις πολυ αστειο nick :Ρ. Συμφωνω οσον αφορα τους μπαφους, για την μπυρα δεν γνωριζω, οποτε δεν εκφερω γνωμη...

----------


## O Frikoubikos

Αχινέ thanks , το νικ όντως είναι αστείο , αν και οι λόγοι που το εμπνέυστηκα δεν είναι αστειοι :Ρ , με βοηθάει έτσι να δίνω μια ευθυμη διάσταση στα γεγονότα.

claire , για ρίξε μια ματία σε αυτο http://www.diaita-express.com/diaita.php?id=1391 , το λέει αρκετά απλά. Αν θες μπορώ να σου βρω κάποιο που να εξηγεί και το γιατί συμβαίνει αυτό.

----------


## claire

ρε παιδί μου, αν έχεις αυτή την κατάθλιψη που σε ρίχνει και δεν μπορείς να πάρεις τα πόδια σου, ενδεχομένως όλα τα κατευναστικά (και το αλκοόλ από μόνο του δηλάδή) θα σε ρίχχνουν κι άλλο. αν όμως έχεις από αυτές τις καταθλίψεις που προκαλούν άγχος και ανησυχία και αυπνία, τότε και η βαλεριάνα και ο λυκίσκος και όλα αυτά μπορεί να βοηθάνε. 

και στην τελική, άλλο να πάρεις το βότανο το ίδιο και άλλο να πιεις μια μπύρα.
ας μην μας πιάνει πανικός.

----------


## claire

επίσης, έχω κι εγώ πρόσβαση στο google :P

----------


## amelie74

> Τι φαρμακα παιρνεις αμελι?


παιρνω τα εξης Αχινε μου:

1)zyprexa (αντιψυχωτικο με σταθεροποιητικη δραση)
2)lyrica (σταθεροποιητης διαθεσης)
3)rivotril (αγχολυτικο)
4)remeron (αντικαταθλιπτικο)

εσυ τι παιρνεις εκτος απο αμπιλιφαι?

----------


## amelie74

ασχετο...εκανα ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ το πρωτο μου μπανακι στη θαλασσα.
σκεφτομαι να παω και αυριο. :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## O Frikoubikos

> ρε παιδί μου, αν έχεις αυτή την κατάθλιψη που σε ρίχνει και δεν μπορείς να πάρεις τα πόδια σου, ενδεχομένως όλα τα κατευναστικά (και το αλκοόλ από μόνο του δηλάδή) θα σε ρίχχνουν κι άλλο. αν όμως έχεις από αυτές τις καταθλίψεις που προκαλούν άγχος και ανησυχία και αυπνία, τότε και η βαλεριάνα και ο λυκίσκος και όλα αυτά μπορεί να βοηθάνε. 
> 
> και στην τελική, άλλο να πάρεις το βότανο το ίδιο και άλλο να πιεις μια μπύρα.
> ας μην μας πιάνει πανικός.


δεν είναι έτσι , και επειδή δεν έχεις προσωπική εμπειρία όσο και να θέλω να στο εξηγήσω μάλλον θα είναι φύσην αδύνατον . Αλκοολούχα πάντα επινα με εξαίρεση τον τελευταίο χρόνο . Ποτέ λοιπόν κανένα απο αυτά δεν με χάλαγε στην διάθεση όσο η μπύρα , και αυτό μόνο στο διάστημα που η καταθλιψη μου ήταν πιο έντονη . μια φορά μάλιστα παραλίγο να λιποθυμήσω με μία μόνο μπύρα, χωρίς να είναι μια ξεχωριστή μέρα απο θέμα πίεσης . Την επόμενη ήπια κράσι και ήμουν ό.κ . Αλλά και τότε δεν μπορούσα να το αποδόσω στην μπύρα μέχρι που βρήκα αυτήν την πληροφορία . !! Υπάρχει και ολοκληρη διατριβή πάνω στην αλληλεπίδραση μπυρας και καταθλιψης αλλά είναι γεμάτη ακαδημαικούς όρους που γονατίζουν και πρύτανη !! Τυχαία την κάνανε ??

----------


## claire

> ασχετο...εκανα ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ το πρωτο μου μπανακι στη θαλασσα.
> σκεφτομαι να παω και αυριο.


να πααααας! είδες που δεν ήταν τίποτα?  :Smile:

----------


## claire

> δεν είναι έτσι , *και επειδή δεν έχεις προσωπική εμπειρία* όσο και να θέλω να στο εξηγήσω μάλλον θα είναι φύσην αδύνατον . Αλκοολούχα πάντα επινα με εξαίρεση τον τελευταίο χρόνο . Ποτέ λοιπόν κανένα απο αυτά δεν με χάλαγε στην διάθεση όσο η μπύρα , και αυτό μόνο στο διάστημα που η καταθλιψη μου ήταν πιο έντονη . μια φορά μάλιστα παραλίγο να λιποθυμήσω με μία μόνο μπύρα, χωρίς να είναι μια ξεχωριστή μέρα απο θέμα πίεσης . Την επόμενη ήπια κράσι και ήμουν ό.κ . Αλλά και τότε δεν μπορούσα να το αποδόσω στην μπύρα μέχρι που βρήκα αυτήν την πληροφορία . !! Υπάρχει και ολοκληρη διατριβή πάνω στην αλληλεπίδραση μπυρας και καταθλιψης αλλά είναι γεμάτη ακαδημαικούς όρους που γονατίζουν και πρύτανη !! Τυχαία την κάνανε ??


πως είσαι τόσο σίγουρος??? 
καλά, από διατριβές, άλλο τίποτα, γεμάτο το ίντερνετ!

----------


## O Frikoubikos

Ξάσου , το είπα ,οσο και να θέλω να το εξηγήσω δεν γίνεται . ''Ουδείς γνωρίζει ειμη ο λαμβάνων'' (δεν το λέω ειρωνικά).

----------


## amelie74

> να πααααας! είδες που δεν ήταν τίποτα?


ναι κλερ μου τελικα δεν ηταν τιποτα.
θα παω και αυριο σιγουρα.
τα σαββατοκυριακα μονο δεν μπορω λογω πολυκοσμιας.
τις καθημερινες,ειναι σαν να εχεις ολη την πλαζ δικη σου.
οι γιαγιαδες,τα πιτσιρικια του σχολειου,οι φοιτητες και εγω.
 :Cool:   :Smile:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

Αμελι παιρνω εκτος απο abilify, ladose, topamac, xanax & τωρα μου εδωσε και tavor για το βραδυ. Ολο αλχημεια ειμαστε :Ρ

----------


## Lacrymosa

Αχινε κι εγω πριν λιγο καιρο επαιρνα 4 διαφορετικα κ ημουν σαν μαστουρωμενη κ δεν πολυενιωθα, μετα τα εκοψα μονη μου κ επαθα υποτροπη (δεν συνιστω σε κανεναν να το κανει, ειναι μεγαλο ρισκο) κ τωρα αρχισα παλι αντικατ κ παιζει να αρχισω κ το σταθεροποιητικο.. ξανα μανα τα ιδια σκατα δηλαδη...

Για τους μπαφους συμφωνω, εγω ετυχε να εχω οπτικες παραισθησεις κ φαβηθηκα γιατι δεν ηξερα αμα ηταν αληθεια η ψευτικο, αλλα εκεινη τη στιγμη ενιωθα καπως περιεργα, τη μια φορα εβλεπα καπνους απο τσιγαρα, την αλλη μαυρα πραγματα να βγαινουν απο την οθονη του λαπτοπ κ να ερχονται κατα πανω μου, τα πληκτρα να πηδανε κ τα μου φευγουν, τωρα που τα σκεφτομαι φρικαρω, αλλα δεν εκανα μονο μπαφο, εκανα κ xtc κ μπουμπλε κ αλλα ηρεμιστικα κ αλκοολ μαζι κ γινοταν αχταρμας.. στο λυκειο οταν εκανα μπαφο 3 χρονια δεν ειχα παθει απολυτως τιποτα...

αμελι να ξαναπας θαλασσα ρε συ!! σ/κ γινεται χαμος, το βλεπω κι εδω, αλλα καθημερινες κ πρωινες ωρες κατα προτιμηση ειναι μια χαρα!!

----------


## amelie74

λακρυμοζα μου,

καλα κανεις και σκεφτεσαι να προσθεσεις στην αγωγη σου και σταθεροποιητη διαθεσης,γιατι σκετο αντικαταθλιπτικο,δεν αρκει οπως ξερεις για την αντιμετωπιση της διαταραχης μας.
η γνωμη μου ειναι να μην το κανεις απο μονη σου , αλλα να απευθυνθεις σε καποιον ψυχιατρο.
(ειτε στον παληο σου ειτε στο μερος που παραθεριζεις)

και χωρις να θελω να στο παιξω δασκαλα ή μαμα μακρυα απο τις ουσιες!!!
και γω εχω περιορισει τις μπυρες πολυ !

φιλικα παντα. :Smile:

----------


## Lacrymosa

Αμελι τις εχω κοψει τις πολλες τις ουσιες ρε συ, σπανια να πιω κανα τσιγαρο πλεον, κ οχι οπως παλια που τα εκανα ολα αχταρμα κ γινοτανε πανικος!! Εκλεισα ραντεβου την Τριτη σε καποιον εδω, θα δω πως θα μου φανει κ αναλογως κ πραττοντας!!

προς το παρον ειμαι μια χαρα οκ and I keep holding on !!

καλα να περνας κι εσυ κ να κανεις μπανακια, ε??

kissezZzZ !!  :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

χαιρομαι που εισαι μια χαρα!!! :Smile:  :Smile: 

τα μπανακια μου ναι τα συνεχιζω ακαθεκτη!!!

φιλακια και απο μενα λακρυ μου!!! :Smile:

----------


## Lacrymosa

ετσι σε θελω, ετσι μας θελω !!!

κι εγω πηγα το πρωι κ αργοτερα θα ξαναπαω!!

μην αφησεις το καλοκαιρι να περασει ετσι, just live every second of it !!

kissezZzZz!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

:Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Lacrymosa

Like, Love ,Live, Laugh απλα ζησε τη ζωη σου οπως της αξιζει !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

δεν ειναι και τοσο ευκολο ρε συ ειδικα αμα εχεις διπολικη καταθλιπτικου τυπου...
πολλοι λενε πως οταν εχεις μανιακου ειναι χειροτερα , αλλα εγω δεν συμφωνω , γιατι εχουν περασει μερες ,μηνες, χρονια της ζωης μου μεσα στην καταθλιψη ανεπιστρεπτι...

----------


## amelie74

ετσι μου 'ρχεται να κοψω τα αντιψυχωτικα κ' να πλακωθω στα αντικαταθλιπτικα μπας και κανω καμια υπομανια κ' θυμηθω τι σημαινει ΑΥΤΟΠΕΠΟΙΘΗΣΗ , ΨΥΧΙΚΗ ΕΥΦΟΡΙΑ , ΣΕΞΟΥΑΛΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ !

----------


## Lacrymosa

Ζααατ !!! Αμελι συνελθε !!!!!!!  :Smile: 

Χεχε φιλικα τα λεω, ετσι?? δεν νομιζω να παρεξηγιεσαι !

Κοιτα συνηθως επιζητουμε το αντιθετο απ αυτο που εχουμε, αλλα καλυτερα ας μην μπαινουμε σε αυτο το τρυπακι, οτι καλυτερα να ειχα αυτο κ οχι το αλλο κ ουτω καθεξης, γιατι παντα απο καπου κερδιζεις αλλα απο καπου χανεις, δεν υπαρχει ακριβες ισοζυγιο, πχ εσυ εχεις καταθλιπτικου τυπου κ οκ νιωθεις πεσμενη κτλ κ θες να νιωσεις ενταση, ευφορια, να διασκεδασεις κτλ, το κατανοω απολυτα, η καταθλιψη σε καταρρακωνει ψυχολογικα, εγω πχ που εχω τυπου 1 εχω κ απο τα 2 αλλα πιστεψε με δεν ειναι κ ο,τι καλυτερο το πολυ το χαι γιατι μετα ξεφευγεις πληρως.. αλλο μια ελεγχομενη υπομανιουλα οπου μπορεις να εισαι λειτουργικος κ να χαιρεσαι κ να ζεις τη ζωη κ αλλο το υπερβολικο she 's a maniac on the floor you know... !!!  :Smile:

----------


## Lou!

> ετσι μου 'ρχεται να κοψω τα αντιψυχωτικα κ' να πλακωθω στα αντικαταθλιπτικα μπας και κανω καμια υπομανια κ' θυμηθω τι σημαινει ΑΥΤΟΠΕΠΟΙΘΗΣΗ , ΨΥΧΙΚΗ ΕΥΦΟΡΙΑ , ΣΕΞΟΥΑΛΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ !


αμελι αφου εχεις διπολικη κ γερνεις προς καταθλιψη, πραγματι γιατι να παιρνεις τοσο αντιψυχωσικο? εχω την εντυπωση οτι τα αντιψυχωσικα καταστελλουν κ ειναι σαν να σου δινουν μια κλωτσια ενω εισαι σε γκρεμο, οταν εχεις καταθλιψη. μηπως τα φαρμακα δεν ειναι εντελως σωστα? γιατι δεν το συζητας με το γιατρο σου να τα ρυθμισετε ετσι ωστε να ισορροπεις πιο πολυ στη νορμοθυμια? ισως θα μπορουσε να σου μειωσει λιγο το αντιψυχωσικο κ να σου αυξησει λιγο το αντικαταθλιπτικο.

----------


## amelie74

> αμελι αφου εχεις διπολικη κ γερνεις προς καταθλιψη, πραγματι γιατι να παιρνεις τοσο αντιψυχωσικο? εχω την εντυπωση οτι τα αντιψυχωσικα καταστελλουν κ ειναι σαν να σου δινουν μια κλωτσια ενω εισαι σε γκρεμο, οταν εχεις καταθλιψη. μηπως τα φαρμακα δεν ειναι εντελως σωστα? γιατι δεν το συζητας με το γιατρο σου να τα ρυθμισετε ετσι ωστε να ισορροπεις πιο πολυ στη νορμοθυμια? ισως θα μπορουσε να σου μειωσει λιγο το αντιψυχωσικο κ να σου αυξησει λιγο το αντικαταθλιπτικο.


αυτο θα του ζητησω στην επομενη συνεδρια Λου!
το αν θα εισακουστω ειναι μια αλλη πονεμενη ιστορια... :Frown:

----------


## amelie74

> Ζααατ !!! Αμελι συνελθε !!!!!!! 
> 
> Χεχε φιλικα τα λεω, ετσι?? δεν νομιζω να παρεξηγιεσαι !
> 
> Κοιτα συνηθως επιζητουμε το αντιθετο απ αυτο που εχουμε, αλλα καλυτερα ας μην μπαινουμε σε αυτο το τρυπακι, οτι καλυτερα να ειχα αυτο κ οχι το αλλο κ ουτω καθεξης, γιατι παντα απο καπου κερδιζεις αλλα απο καπου χανεις, δεν υπαρχει ακριβες ισοζυγιο, πχ εσυ εχεις καταθλιπτικου τυπου κ οκ νιωθεις πεσμενη κτλ κ θες να νιωσεις ενταση, ευφορια, να διασκεδασεις κτλ, το κατανοω απολυτα, η καταθλιψη σε καταρρακωνει ψυχολογικα, εγω πχ που εχω τυπου 1 εχω κ απο τα 2 αλλα πιστεψε με δεν ειναι κ ο,τι καλυτερο το πολυ το χαι γιατι μετα ξεφευγεις πληρως.. αλλο μια ελεγχομενη υπομανιουλα οπου μπορεις να εισαι λειτουργικος κ να χαιρεσαι κ να ζεις τη ζωη κ αλλο το υπερβολικο she 's a maniac on the floor you know... !!!


λακρυμοζα μου,
ειμαι 37 ετων και εχω διπολικη διαταραχη απο τα 21 μου.
μεσα σε αυτο το διαστημα των 16 ετων , εχω κανει μια μονο μανια, μια μονο υπομανια και απειρες καταθλιψεις.
αυτο απο μονο του δεν σου λεει κατι?
καταλαβαινεις γιατι επιζητω την ελεγχομενη οπως λες υπομανια?
γιατι απλουστατα βαρεθηκα να ειμαι καταθλιπτικη. :Frown:

----------


## Lou!

γιατι να μην εισακουστεις?  :Smile: 

γιατι να θελει ο γιατρος να εισαι μες στην καταθλιψη? ο γιατρος θελει να ειμαστε οσο πιο καλα μπορουμε! ειναι ανοιχτος στη συζητηση μαζι σου? η το παιζει ξερολας?

το ιστορικο σου του το εχεις πει? μια μανια κ απειρη καταθλιψη?

----------


## amelie74

δυστυχως επειδη ειναι του δημοσιου, εχουμε μιλησει μονο μια φορα και αλλη μια στα "πεταχτα" μονο για να μου γραψει φαρμακα.
στις 19 Ιουλιου ομως που εχω κανονικο ραντεβου θα του πω εκτενεστερα το ιστορικο και αν επιμεινει να με αφηνει στο ελεος της καταθλιψης,θα αναγκαστω να παω σε καποιον αλλο.

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

Λακρυ παντως μαλλον πρεπει να αλλαξεις φαρμακευτικη αγωγη. Εμενα ο γιατρος μου εκοψε τα αντικαταθλιπτικα γιατι μου ειπε οτι το τελευταιο διαστημα με ειχαν ''σπινταρει'', τροφοδοτουσαν την υπομανια και μου αυξησε τα αντιψυχωσικα. Ειναι κριμα αν μπορεις να χαλαρωσεις λιγο να μη συμβει. Ακομα δεν εχω πεσει, εχω ενταση και αλλα, αλλα οχι τοση επιθετικοτητα, καμια σχεση. Εχω να σπασω κατι 2 εβδομαδες!!!! Γραφω αραια γιατι ειμαι εκτος εδρας. Αχινος σημαινει φως. Ηθελα να γραψω μια σαχλαμαρα. Χαιρετω σας :-) 
Υγ: Αμελι τι αντικαταθλιπτικα παιρνεις? Δεν παιρνεις καθολου? Ποσο καιρο πηγαινεις στον, μαλλον στην, αν θυμαμαι καλα συγκεκριμενο γιατρο;

----------


## amelie74

remeron παιρνω αχινε.
επερνα 60 mg και ειχε την φαινη ιδεα να μου τα κανει 45 mg.
στον καινουριο γιατρο εχω παει μονο δυο φορες.
η κοπελα που θυμασαι ειναι η ψυχολογος μου.
επειδη στην ψυχολογο πηγαινω ιδιωτικα και επειδη στο βιβλιαριο μου μπορουν να συνταγογραφουν μονο νοσοκομειακοι γιατροι , επελεξα να πηγαινω στο δημοσιο για τα φαρμακα.
αν δω οτι τελικα δεν ειμαι ευχαριστημενη απο τον νεο γιατρο , θα παω σε ιδιωτη και θα πηγαινω στο δημοσιο μονο για συνταγογραφηση , ακομα και αν το τιμημα ειναι να χασω την Βικυ απο ψυχολογο μου.
δεν με παιρνει να πηγαινω ιδιωτικα και σε ψυχολογο και σε ψυχιατρο.

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

Μπορει να στα συνταγογραφει κι ο ιδιωτης ψυχιατρος που θα σε παρακολουθει ετσι δεν ειναι? Με εμενα ετσι συμβαινει. Ειναι καλυτερα νομιζω ετσι, γιατι σε βλεπει συχνα, κρινει καλυτερα και σου κανει συχνα ο,τι αλλαγες χρειαζεται... Εμενα το τελευταιο διαστημα που ειμαι περιεργα καθε εβδομαδα σχεδον μου αλλαζει κατι. Αν θυμαμαι καλα παιρνεις και zyprexa. Εχω ακουσει οτι δεν ειναι και τα καλυτερα, δεν ξερω... Παντως πιστευω οτι την εκτιμηση σου για εναν γιατρο την βγαζεις μετα απο 3-4 συνεδριες τουλαχιστον και μερικοι ειναι συγκρατημενοι με τα χαπια. Εγω δηλαδη επρεπε σχεδον να παθω μανιακο εκει μεσα για να μου δωσει αντιψυχωσικα.

----------


## amelie74

o ιδιωτης για να μπορει να συνταγογραφησει,πρεπει να ειναι γιατρος σε νοσοκομειο γιατι εχω βιβλιαριο αποροιας.
ο συγκεκριμενος παντως ειναι φειδωλος με τα χαπια απο οτι καταλαβα και αυτο δεν μου αρεσει καθολου.
με δυο συνεδριες (μια του εικοσαλεπτου κ μια του πενταλεπτου) ρε φιλε πως βγαζεις το συμπερασμα οτι πρεπει να μειωσεις τα χαπια???
και μου ειπε οτι θα μου μειωσει και το αγχολυτικο στην πορεια...
με κοβω να την κανω και να παω σε αλλον νοσοκομειακο ειτε ιδιωτη ειτε του δημοσιου,αν δεν βγαλω ακρη μαζι του.
εχω εναν στα υποψην.

----------


## amelie74

τελικα δεν αντεξα αλλο τον εσωτερικο μου πονο και εκλεισα ραντεβου με τον παληο μου ψυχιατρο για την τριτη.
δυστυχως δεν μπορει να συνταγογραφησει ομως στο βιβλιαριο μου.
την παραλλη βδομαδα εχω ραντεβου με τον νοσοκομειακο γιατρο που με δυο ξεπετες ραντεβου , ειχε την φαινη ιδεα να μου μειωσει 2 φαρμακα και να μου πει οτι στην πορεια θα μου μειωσει και το αγχολυτικο!
εαν δεν δεχτει να εκτελεσει χρεη αντιγραφεα , με βαση την γνωματευση του ιδιωτη ψυχιατρου μου , η μονη λυση ειναι η αυτοκτονια.
απο τοτε που εγινε η μειωση ( δυο μηνες πριν ) , αρχισα να κατεβαινω τον γκρεμο σκαλακι-σκαλακι και τωρα ειμαι στο χειλος του.
και η Βικυ παρατηρησε οπως μου ειπε μια αισθητη μειωση της λειτουργικοτητας μου.
ΒΙΚΥ ΜΟΥ, ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕΣ ΠΩΣ "ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΘΛΙΨΗ ΑΥΡΙΟ ΘΑ ΕΡΘΕΙ Η ΧΑΡΑ"
ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΧΑΡΑ ΒΙΚΥ ΜΟΥ?
ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΑΛΛΕΣ ΑΝΤΟΧΕΣ ΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΩ.
ΝΙΩΘΩ ΑΝΙΚΑΝΗ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΠΙΟ ΑΠΛΟ ΠΡΑΓΜΑ.
ΚΛΑΙΩ ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΑ.
ΓΙΑΤΙ ΒΙΚΥ ΜΟΥ ΝΑ ΥΠΟΦΕΡΩ ΤΟΣΟ?
ΓΙΑΤΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΔΙΠΟΛΙΚΗ?
ΥΠΟΦΕΡΩ ΒΙΚΥ ΜΟΥ....
ΥΠΟΦΕΡΩ ΣΥΜΦΟΡΟΥΜΗΤΕΣ ΜΟΥ...
ΜΕΧΡΙ ΠΟΤΕ ΘΑ ΑΝΤΕΧΩ ΝΑ ΑΝΤΕΧΩ ΟΠΩΣ ΛΕΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΨΥΧΟΥΛΑ ΤΟΥ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ?

----------


## Lou!

αμελι, νομιζω οτι αν του πεις οτι εγινες χειροτερα, μια χαρα θα σου γραψει τα φαρμακα. δεν νομιζω οτι χρειαζεται να καταφυγεις σε τοσο ακραιες λυσεις οπως η αυτοκτονια, για εναν τετοιο λογο! κ ακομα κ αν δεν σου τα γραψει (με πιθ 1%), τα αντικαταθλιπτικα τα παιρνεις ελευθερα απο το φαρμακειο. στη χειροτερη θα πληρωσεις ενα κουτακι των 15 mg ρεμερον, στη φουλ τιμη του. τα 45 mg στα γραφει ετσι κ αλλιως, οποτε μιλαμε για το αν θα σου γραψει ή οχι τη διαφορα των 15 mg, σωστα?

λοιπον, ο τιμοκαταλογος των φαρμακων ειναι εδω:

http://www.e-database.gr/Medicines_Prices/By_Name/27

REMERON F C TAB BT 30X30MG	22,47 €

δηλ τα 15 mg για ενα μηνα εχουν 11 ευρω! ψαξε ποσο κανει το αντιψυχωσικο που παιρνεις. κ αυτα ειναι, worst case scenario. κατα πασα πιθ θα σου τα γραψει!

νταξ, αξιζει να αυτοκτονησεις για 20 ευρω το μηνα???  :Wink:   :Big Grin: 

επιπλεον, επειδη προσφατα εψαχνα περι αντικαταθλιπτικων να δω τι παιζει, γιατι αρχισα να παιρνω κ εγω, ειδα οτι το ρεμερον ειναι απο αυτα που παχαινουν! εχει αυξημενα "στατιστικα σημαντικα" ποσοστα οτι εχουν παχυνει αυτοι που το παιρνουν! υπαρχουν αντικαταθλιπτικα που η παρενεργεια βαρους ειναι σχεδον στατιστικα ασημαντη! απο οσο ξερω τα εφεξορ, ζολοφτ κ ladose. τα εχεις δοκιμασει κ δε σου εκαναν? γιατι δεν του λες να σου γραψει καποιο που να μην ανοιγει την ορεξη? (εννοειται οτι αν εισαι λιγουρα κ κατεβαζεις ολη την ωρα πιτσες κ εκλερακια, σαν κ εμενα, θα παχυνεις ετσι κ αλλιως!  :Big Grin: )

αντιψυχωσικο ποιο παιρνεις? το zyprexa? επισης αθλιο απο οτι εχω ακουσει για τα κιλα!! γιατι δεν του ζητας κανα abilify?

----------


## amelie74

αντιψυχωσικο επερνα το ζυπρεξα το οποιο παχαινει πολυ αποδεδειγμενα (οπως κ το ριμερον)
αλλα επειδη ειναι ακριβο μου το αντικατεστησε με το καπριλον το οποιο ειναι φθηνοτερο,αλλα εχει την ιδια ουσια με το ζυπρεξα (ολανζαπινη).
θα μπορουσα να παρω αλλο αντιψυχωσικο αλλα πρεπει να το εγκρινει ο γιατρος του νοσοκομειου.
δλδ να επιτρεπεται να το συνταγογραφησει με κριτηριο οχι ποσο αποτελεσματικο ειναι αλλα ποσο φθηνο!

*ΑΓΑΠΗΤΟ ΔΙΑΛΕΛΥΜΕΝΟ-ΜΠΟΥΡΔΕΛΟΚΡΑΤΟΣ ΣΑΣ ΖΗΤΩ ΤΑΠΕΙΝΑ ΣΥΓΓΝΩΜΗ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΨΥΧΙΚΑ ΑΣΘΕΝΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΑΣ ΕΠΙΒΑΡΥΝΩ ΟΙΚΟΝΟΜΙΚΑ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΑ ΠΟΥ ΠΑΙΡΝΩ!!!
ΚΡΑΤΙΕΜΑΙ ΜΕ ΝΥΧΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΔΟΝΤΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΠΩ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΘΑ ΠΕΣΕΙ ΛΟΓΟΚΡΙΣΙΑ.
ΤΟ ΜΟΝΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΟΠΟΙΟ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΔΙΑΒΕΒΑΙΩΣΩ ΛΟΥ ΜΟΥ, ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΠΡΟΚΕΙΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΑΥΤΟΚΤΟΝΗΣΩ!
ΘΑ ΖΗΣΩ ΡΕ ΠΟΥΣ$^^ΔΕΣ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΝΑ ΕΡΘΕΙ Η ΩΡΑ ΤΟΥ ΑΠΟΛΟΓΙΣΜΟΥ ΣΑΣ.
ΚΑΙ ΤΟΤΕ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΓΛΕΝΤΗΣΩ ΠΑΡΕΑ ΜΕ ΠΟΛΛΟΥΣ ΑΛΛΟΥΣ ΑΓΑΝΑΚΤΗΣΜΕΝΟΥΣ*!


δεν ηθελα η κουβεντα μας να παρει τροπη προς την πολιτικη αλλα απο την αλλη δεν μπορουσα να αποφυγω να αναφερθω εκει οταν:
1)πριν απο κατι μηνες με διαγραφουν απο το ΙΚΑ για να μην τους επιβαρυνω αλλο παρολο που νοσω.
2)τωρα που εχω βιβλιαριο αποροιας δικαιουμαι μονο τα φθηνα φαρμακα!!!!
ΤΥΧΑΙΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΑΓΑΝΑΚΤΗΣΜΕΝΗ????
ΔΕΝ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ....

----------


## amelie74

Τι γίνεται ο άνθρωπος μετά
μετά το πέρασμά του
μου λες αστέρι γίνεται η καρδιά
το σώμα του φωτιά...

----------


## amelie74

πες μας που παει ο ανθρωπος τον κοσμο σαν αφηνει
πες μας που παει ο ανεμος που παει η φωτια σαν σβηνει
σκιες ονειρων ειμαστε συννεφα που περνουμε
βαλτε να πιουμε...

----------


## Lou!

ενταξει, αν ειναι η ιδια ουσια, δεν εγινε κ τιποτα! κουλαρε!  :Cool:

----------


## amelie74

θα φυγω ενα πενθιμο του Φθινοπωρου δειλι...

----------


## amelie74

> ενταξει, αν ειναι η ιδια ουσια, δεν εγινε κ τιποτα! κουλαρε!


I'm trying to Lou....
εχω και αλλες σκεψεις που με βασανιζουν.
προκειται να παω σε ενα νεο κεντρο ημερας και σκεφτομαι μηπως επειδη θα εχω αφενος τον παληο μου ψυχιατρο ( ο οποιος παρα τα κουσουρια του ,με ειχε βοηθησει σημαντικα ) ,αφετερου θα εχω το κεντρο ημερας και γενικοτερα οταν εισαι σε αποδιοργανωση οπως ειμαι εγω τωρα δεν μπορεις να αξιοποιησεις την ψυχοθεραπεια με ψυχολογο (δεν μπορεις να συγκεντρωθεις κλπ ) , σκεφτομαι μηπως πρεπει διακοψω με την Βικυ.

----------


## Lou!

εγω δε θα διεκοπτα αν ημουν σε αποδιοργανωση! θα διεκοπτα οταν θα ειχα γινει σε μεγαλο βαθμο λειτουργικη! τωρα θα κοψεις, βρε αμελι? τωρα που τη χρειαζεσαι παραπανω?
επισης αλλο φαρμακευτικη αγωγη κ αλλο ψυχοθεραπεια. μη μου πεις τωρα οτι εκανες με τον ψυχιατρο σου ψυχοθεραπεια, τωρα που καταλαβες (εχω την αισθηση) τι ειναι η ψυχοθεραπεια!
δεν ειμαι κατα των φαρμακων, αλλα νομιζω οτι σε πολλες περιπτωσεις δεν αρκουν. κ πιθανοτατα κ στη δικη σου περιπτωση, γιατι αλλιως θα ησουν πληρως λειτουργικη μονο με τα φαρμακα. αλλα δε θα σου λυσουν τα φαρμακα μονα τους θεματα που σε απασχολουν εδω κ χρονια κ εχεις κολλησει καλως η κακως. (κοινωνικοτητα, δουλεια, σχεσεις με γονεις κ αδελφη, αγοραφοβια, κλπ)

πηγαινε στον ψυχιατρο μια φορα το μηνα κ κρατα τις αλλες 3 για τη βικυ! καθε ποτε χρειαζεσαι να πηγαινεις στον ψυχιατρο? αλλαζεις φαρμακα τακτικα? για το κεντρο ημερας δεν ξερω, αλλα την ατομικη ψυχοθεραπεια με καλη ψυχολογο την θεωρω καλυτερη απο κεντρο ημερας που ουτε καν ξερεις κ πώς θα ειναι. (μπορεις να πας να δεις βεβαια, δε χανεις κ τπτ).

ετσι το βλεπω εγω βεβαια. εννοειται οτι εσυ αποφασιζεις.

----------


## amelie74

εχεις δικιο στο οτι τα φαρμακα δεν αρκουν.
θα συνεχισω και με την Βικυ.
οι γονεις μου , μου εδωσαν το ok απο οικονομικης πλευρας.

οσων αφορα το κεντρο ημερας , ο λογος που το θελω τοσο πολυ, ειναι γιατι την αλληλεγγυη που ενιωσα για τα ατομα του προηγουμενου κεντρου, δεν την εχω νιωσει για κανεναν αλλο "φυσιολογικο".
ηταν ενα απεριγραπτο συναισθημα!
στα ατομα του εκαστοτε κεντρου ημερας , μπορεις να μιλας για το αγχος και τις ψυχολογικες σου διακυμανσεις , χωρις να τρεμεις οτι θα σε απορριψουν γιατι πολυ απλα ολα αυτα τα συμπτωματα , τους ειναι γνωριμα και δεν τους φαινονται "κινεζικα" οπως στους μη πασχοντες.
περα απο αυτο , θα γεμιζει η μερα μου με διαφορες ενδιαφερουσες δραστηριοτητες.
anyway...στο κεντρο θα ξεκινησω απο Σεπτεμβρη.
για την ωρα doctor και Βικυ.
καλημερα και σε ευχαριστω θερμα για την στηριξη! :Smile:

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

Αγαπημενα μου τα διαφανα αμελι. 
Αυτο το 'συγνωμη που σας επιβαρυνω' μου ειναι τοσο γνωριμο.
Δεν εχω διαθεση να γραψω, απλως βαλτε ν' ακουσουμε... βαλτε να πιουμε ;-)...

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ.Α

Aμελι και εγω στα ιδια χαλια ειμαι!κανε υπομονη!δεν μπορουμε τιποτα αλλο να κανουμε!δεν εχω διαθεση ουτε εδω να γραψω!
παρακαλαω να ερθει η ωρα να κοιμηθω!ενδιαφερον για τιποτα!
περναμε τα χρονια μας και δεν τα καταλαβαινουμε,αυτο ειναι που με στεναχωρει πιο πολυ!
ελπιζω και ευχομαι να περασει το συντομοτερο σε ολους μας!

----------


## amelie74

μολις γυρισα απο τον ιδιωτη γιατρο μου.
μου αυξησε το αντικαταθλιπτικο κ' το αγχολυτικο και μου μειωσε το αντιψυχωτικο.
θα δεχτει ομως ο γιατρος του νοσοκομειου να συνταγογραφησει τα συγκεκριμενα φαρμακα???
ας ελπισουμε πως ναι...

----------


## amelie74

> Αγαπημενα μου τα διαφανα αμελι. 
> Αυτο το 'συγνωμη που σας επιβαρυνω' μου ειναι τοσο γνωριμο.
> Δεν εχω διαθεση να γραψω, απλως βαλτε ν' ακουσουμε... βαλτε να πιουμε ;-)...


κουραγιο αχινουλι μου!!!
φαση ειναι κ' θα περασει!!! :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

> Aμελι και εγω στα ιδια χαλια ειμαι!κανε υπομονη!δεν μπορουμε τιποτα αλλο να κανουμε!δεν εχω διαθεση ουτε εδω να γραψω!
> παρακαλαω να ερθει η ωρα να κοιμηθω!ενδιαφερον για τιποτα!
> περναμε τα χρονια μας και δεν τα καταλαβαινουμε,αυτο ειναι που με στεναχωρει πιο πολυ!
> ελπιζω και ευχομαι να περασει το συντομοτερο σε ολους μας!


υπομονη κ' περαστικα ευχομαι κ' σε σενα Μαρια μου!!!
θα σου 'ρθει η διαθεση για ζωη κ' παλι καλη μου! :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

παιδια ειμαι μεσα στο αγχος.

νομιζω πως δεν με πιανει ουτε η φαρμακευτικη αγωγη που μου εδωσε ο νοσοκομειακος γιατρος αλλα ουτε και ο ιδιωτης που πηγα χθες.





> *επι σειρα μηνων επερνα
> 20 mg zyprexa την ημερα (αντιψυχωσικο)
> 60 mg remeron την ημερα (αντικαταθλιπτικο)
> lyrica 450 mg την ημερα (σταθεροποιητης)
> rivotril 1,5 mg την ημερα. (αγχολυτικο)
> 
> με την παραπανω φαρμακευτικη αγωγη ημουν σχετικα ηρεμη και αρκετα λειτουργικη.
> αλλαζω ασφαλιστικο φορεα κ' τοτε αρχιζει ο γολγοθας μου*...


ο γιατρος του νοσοκομειου μου μειωνει το αντιψυχωτικο κ' το αντικαταθλιπτικο.
και συν τοις αλλοις μου λεει πως στην πορεια θα μου μειωσει και το αγχολυτικο!!!

παω χθες σε ιδιωτη γιατρο με την ελπιδα να μου κανει τροποποιησεις στην αγωγη που θα με βοηθησουν να ηρεμησω.
μου γραφει σε ενα χαρτακι μια συνταγη στην οποια μου μειωνει κι αλλο το αντιψυχωτικο !!! 
μου αυξανει λιγακι το αντικαταθλιπτικο κ' ελαχιστα το αγχολυτικο.





> *την τριτη εχω ραντεβου με τον νοσοκομειακο γιατρο και με βασανιζουν οι εξης σκεψεις:
> να του παω την συνταγη του ιδιωτη?και αν ναι θα με πιανουν αυτα τα φαρμακα?και τελος θα δεχτει να εκτελεσει χρεη αντιγραφεα*?





> *επειδη σας ζαλισα τι πιστευετε για ενα ατομο που εχει ασχημο υπνο,καταθλιψη κ' υπερμετρο αγχος?
> 
> 1)περισσοτερο αντιψυχωτικο , λιγοτερο αγχολυτικο κ' λιγοτερο αντικαταθλιπτικο ή 
> 2)περισσοτερο αγχολυτικο , περισσοτερο αντικαταθλιπτικο κ' λιγοτερο αντιψυχωτικο*?

----------


## Lacrymosa

ρε συ εμενα γιατι δεν με βαλε αντικα ?? κ ειπε οτι ειμει σε ενεργη μανια ?? αφου αυτο περασε.. μηπως ενοει κ με τα "αλλα" μαζι ??

----------


## amelie74

λακρυ μου οταν εισαι σε ενεργη μανια δεν ειναι καλο να παιρνεις αντικαταθλιπτικα.
εσυ νιωθεις οτι εισαι σε μανια ή σε καταθλιψη?
τι εννοεις και με τα "αλλα" μαζι?

----------


## Lacrymosa

λολ γαμωτο δεν παω καλα με τα ναρκωτικα εχω καψει κυταρρα σταντε ειλικρινα σεν θυμαμαι τι εννοεουσα.. μηπως εννοεις με τα αλλα χαπια που μου βαλε η με τις αλλες βλακειες που εκανα?? οχ οχ δεν θυμαμαι δεν ειμαι καλα.......................................... .
εγω πιστρυω εχω ενερφη μανια ε αυτο εχω ??

----------


## amelie74

δεν μπορω καλη μου να κανω διαδικτυακες διαγνωσεις ΑΛΛΑ οτι και να εχεις ΘΑ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΙ ΟΠΩΣ ΠΕΡΑΣΕ ΟΛΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΑΛΛΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ! :Smile: 
αυτο λεω και γω σε μενα.
μοναχα μακρυα απο τα ναρκωτικα οκ?
μου το υποσχεσαι? :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

λακρυ σε νιωθω κοντα μου κι ας εισαι στην αλλη ακρη της Ελλαδας.
κι ας εχουμε τοσο μεγαλη διαφορα ηλικιας.
κι ας διαφερει ο τροπος ζωης μας.
ΜΑΣ ΕΝΩΝΕΙ Η ΔΙΠΟΛΙΚΗ ΔΙΑΤΑΡΑΧΗ!
ΜΑΣ ΕΝΩΝΟΥΝ ΟΙ ΑΥΤΟΚΑΤΑΣΤΡΟΦΙΚΕΣ ΤΑΣΕΙΣ!
ΕΣΥ ΠΑΙΡΝΕΙΣ ΟΥΣΙΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΤΡΩΣ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ.
ΕΓΩ ΤΡΩΩ ΤΟΝ ΑΜΠΑΚΟ ΚΑΙ ΕΧΩ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΤΟΦΑΛΟΣ.
Η ΑΛΛΗ ΟΨΗ ΤΟΥ ΙΔΙΟΥ ΝΟΜΙΣΜΑΤΟΣ ΘΑΡΡΩ...ΣΥΜΦΩΝΕΙΣ???

----------


## claire

αμελί, μήπως να δώσεις λίγο χρόνο στο σώμα σου να συνηθίσει τις νέες δοσολογίες? μήπως από μόνη σου αγχώνεσαι για την μείωση? κάτι ξέρει ο γιατρός και στο μειώνει!

----------


## Lacrymosa

> δεν μπορω καλη μου να κανω διαδικτυακες διαγνωσεις ΑΛΛΑ οτι και να εχεις ΘΑ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΙ ΟΠΩΣ ΠΕΡΑΣΕ ΟΛΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΑΛΛΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ!
> αυτο λεω και γω σε μενα.
> μοναχα μακρυα απο τα ναρκωτικα οκ?
> μου το υποσχεσαι?


Ι PROMISE !!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## kyknos25

> Ι PROMISE !!!!!!!!!!!!!


like like :Wink:

----------


## Lacrymosa

> λακρυ σε νιωθω κοντα μου κι ας εισαι στην αλλη ακρη της Ελλαδας.
> κι ας εχουμε τοσο μεγαλη διαφορα ηλικιας.
> κι ας διαφερει ο τροπος ζωης μας.
> ΜΑΣ ΕΝΩΝΕΙ Η ΔΙΠΟΛΙΚΗ ΔΙΑΤΑΡΑΧΗ!
> ΜΑΣ ΕΝΩΝΟΥΝ ΟΙ ΑΥΤΟΚΑΤΑΣΤΡΟΦΙΚΕΣ ΤΑΣΕΙΣ!
> ΕΣΥ ΠΑΙΡΝΕΙΣ ΟΥΣΙΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΤΡΩΣ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ.
> ΕΓΩ ΤΡΩΩ ΤΟΝ ΑΜΠΑΚΟ ΚΑΙ ΕΧΩ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΤΟΦΑΛΟΣ.
> Η ΑΛΛΗ ΟΨΗ ΤΟΥ ΙΔΙΟΥ ΝΟΜΙΣΜΑΤΟΣ ΘΑΡΡΩ...ΣΥΜΦΩΝΕΙΣ???


Amelei ετσι ειναι !! Πολυ σωστα τα παρατηρησες κ τα γραφεις !! οι 2 οψεις του ιδιου νομισματος !! το ιδιο κολοbipolar ξεσπαει με 2 διαφορετικους τροπους κ συνηθειες !!! Ειναικατασταροφμη αμελι, σε τρωει μεχρι να χορτασει! Αλλα δεν πρεπει να το αφησουμε να το κανει αυτο! Πρεπει να φανουμε πιο δυνατες !!! Α, κ οταν ευκαιρεσεις ελα "στην αλλη ακρη του κοσμου" χεχεχεεχ !!!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

> αμελί, μήπως να δώσεις λίγο χρόνο στο σώμα σου να συνηθίσει τις νέες δοσολογίες? μήπως από μόνη σου αγχώνεσαι για την μείωση? κάτι ξέρει ο γιατρός και στο μειώνει!


κλερ ναι εχεις ενα point σε αυτο που λες.
η ιδεα της μειωσης των φαρμακων, μου προξενει αγχος απο μονη της.
το θεμα ειναι οτι εχω μπλεξει τα μπουτια μου.
να εμπιστευτω τον ιδιωτη γιατρο μου,που με ξερει χρονια ή τον νοσκοκομειακο που με εχει δει δυο μονο φορες στα πεταχτα?
και αν παω στον νοσοκομειακο την συνταγη του ιδιωτη,θα δεχτει να την συνταγογραφησει?
φφφφ....αλλο ενα επιπροσθετο αγχος!

----------


## amelie74

> Α, κ οταν ευκαιρεσεις ελα "στην αλλη ακρη του κοσμου" χεχεχεεχ !!!!!!


αν ξαναπαρεις drugs, θα υπερνικησω την αγοραφοβια μου και θα κανω το ταξιδι μονο και μονο για να σου ριξω ενα μπερνταχι ξυλο!!! :Stick Out Tongue: 
μια απλη προειδοποιηση!!! :Stick Out Tongue: 
φιλακια κουκλα μου! :Smile:

----------


## Lacrymosa

σμουτς σμουτς αμελι ειπαμε Ι PROMISE !!!!!!  :Smile: 
Ρε συ κ τα αεροπλανα φοβασαι ?? Εχεις δλδ κ υψοφοβια ???
Kisses !!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

χμμ...δεν θα την χαρακτηριζα ακριβως υψοφοβια....αλλα με τα ταξιδια δεν εχω και την καλυτερη σχεση.
και με τα μεσα μαζικης μεταφορας επισης.(κυριως με το μετρο).
εχω διαφορες φοβιες γενικοτερα...
χαιρομαι πολυ για την υποσχεση που εδωσες!!! :Smile: 
kisses !!!!!

υ.γ. σημερα σε βλεπω πιο ηρεμη :Smile: .σωστα?

----------


## carrot

Πάρτε τα αεροπλάνα κ πηγένετε Αλάσκα μόνο εκεί θα σωθείτε. ! Θα με θυμηθείτε.

----------


## amelie74

ΑΣΧΕΤΟ...ΑΛΛΑ ΘΥΜΗΘΗΚΑ ΕΝΑ ΤΡΑΓΟΥΔΑΚΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΕΦΗΒΙΚΑ ΜΟΥ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ. :Big Grin: 


When The Children Cry 
Artist(Band):White Lion 

little child
dry your crying eyes 
how can I explain 
the fear you feel inside 
cause you were born 
into this evil world 
where man is killing man 
and no one knows just why 
what have we become 
just look what we have done 
all that we destroyed 
you must build again 

when the children cry 
let them know we tried 
cause when the children sing 
then the new world begins 

little child 
you must show the way 
to a better day 
for all the young 
cause you were born 
for all the world to see 
that we all can live 
with love and peace 
no more presidents 
and all the wars will end 
one united world 
under god

----------


## Lacrymosa

> χμμ...δεν θα την χαρακτηριζα ακριβως υψοφοβια....αλλα με τα ταξιδια δεν εχω και την καλυτερη σχεση.
> και με τα μεσα μαζικης μεταφορας επισης.(κυριως με το μετρο).
> εχω διαφορες φοβιες γενικοτερα...
> χαιρομαι πολυ για την υποσχεση που εδωσες!!!
> kisses !!!!!
> 
> υ.γ. σημερα σε βλεπω πιο ηρεμη.σωστα?


amelie ναι ειμαι πιο ηρεμη λογω φαρμακων, αλλιως δεν θα συμμαζευομου.. εχω ακαθησια κ παιρνω χαπια κ γι αυτο, συνολικα παιρνω 5 χαπια κ ειμαι σαν το μαστουρι κ δεν πολυνιωθω, γι αυτο ειμαι ηρεμη κ σαν αρνακι κ ακομη κ να γινει κατι συνταραχτικο δεν πολυνιωθω... αλλα θα περασει ο χρονος κ θα τα συνηθισω... ρε συ οποτε σε βολεψει ελα πανω, εε???  :Smile: 

Κisses !!!  :Smile:

----------


## Lacrymosa

καροτ πολυ σωστα τα λες, εισητηρια για Αλασκα κ χωρις επιστροφη !!!! Αλλα θα μας φανε οι αρκουδες.....Α, εννοειτε θα σε παρουμε κι εσενα μαζι !!!!!

----------


## amelie74

> amelie ναι ειμαι πιο ηρεμη λογω φαρμακων, αλλιως δεν θα συμμαζευομου.. εχω ακαθησια κ παιρνω χαπια κ γι αυτο, συνολικα παιρνω 5 χαπια κ ειμαι σαν το μαστουρι κ δεν πολυνιωθω, γι αυτο ειμαι ηρεμη κ σαν αρνακι κ ακομη κ να γινει κατι συνταραχτικο δεν πολυνιωθω... αλλα θα περασει ο χρονος κ θα τα συνηθισω... ρε συ οποτε σε βολεψει ελα πανω, εε??? 
> 
> Κisses !!!


ειναι πολυ θετικο το οτι ηρεμησες.
απλα ΜΗΝ ΤΟΛΜΗΣΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΠΑΛΙ ΤΗΝ Μ@Λ@ΚΙ@ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΚΟΨΕΙΣ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΣΥΜΒΟΥΛΕΥΤΕΙΣ ΓΙΑΤΡΟ!
δεν ειναι καλυτερα με φαρμακα και ηρεμη παρα χωρις φαρμακα και χωρις ελεγχο των σκεψεων και των πραξεων μας? :Smile: 

οοοοοταν το παρω αποφαση να κανω ταξιδακι προς τα πανω,να ξερεις οτι θα εισαι απο τα πρωτα ατομα που θα επιδιωξω να γνωρισω.
εχω και αλλο ενα μελος στα υποψιν απο τα μερη σου που θελω τρομερα να το γνωρισω ,γιατι μιλαμε εδω και τρια χρονια μεσω μειλ και ειναι ψυχαρα οπως και συ αλλωστε.
(ξερει αυτη ποια ειναι) :Wink:

----------


## carrot

> καροτ πολυ σωστα τα λες, εισητηρια για Αλασκα κ χωρις επιστροφη !!!! Αλλα θα μας φανε οι αρκουδες.....Α, εννοειτε θα σε παρουμε κι εσενα μαζι !!!!!


Είστε πολλοί?

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Είστε πολλοί?


Ναι βρε, ολοι οι καλοι χωρανε !!! ΛΟλ εσυ δεν θα join ???  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## amelie74

> Πάρτε τα αεροπλάνα κ πηγένετε Αλάσκα μόνο εκεί θα σωθείτε. ! Θα με θυμηθείτε.


μια Αλάσκα θα μας εσωζε οντως carrot!!!
θα γλυτωναμε απο το πολιτικο σκηνικο της χωρας μας αλλα και απο τον καυσωνα!!!
μολις μπηκα σπιτι και νιωθω σαν να μου εχουν δωσει μια τηγανιά στο κεφαλι απο την ζεστη σε συνδυασμο με τα φαρμακα!
φυγαμε για Αλασκα λοιπον!!! 
για την ωρα βολευομαι αγκαλια με το air-condition!!!

----------


## Lacrymosa

πως ειστε bipolars του φορουμ ??

εγω εχω τρελη υπνηλια απο τα κωλοταβορ που μου γραψε.. μου ξαναβαλε κ 10 mg abilify... κ lamictal...

γαμησε τα κ αφησε τα δλδ...

αλλα ειπε με τον καιρο θα μου τα μειωνει κ δεν θα τα παιρνω μια ζωη!!

Παιδια, θελω σ αυτο να εστιασω, στη διπολικη διαταραχη παιρνεις μια ζωη φαρμακα (ενα σταθεροποιητικο εστω), ετσι δεν ειναι ??

Εγω σε 2 γιατρους που πηγα μου ειπαν "οχι, βρε χαζο φυσικα κ δεν θα παιρνεις μια ζωη κ θα ζεις μια χαρα λειτουργικα οπως ολοι"..

Τελικα τι ισχυει κ τι οχι ??

Μηπως μου το ειπανε επειδη με ειδαν μικρουλα κ ευαισθητουλα (λολ) κ δεν θελανε να με τρομαξουνε με κατι τετοιο?? Αλλα πιστευω θα μου την πουν την αληθεια καποια στιγμη.. Αμα ξερει καποιος κ θελει ας μου πει πανω σ αυτο !!!!!

----------


## kyknos25

λακρυ κ εγω αυτο φοβαμαι.απλα πρεπει να σου πω οτι αν για καποιο διαστημα 2 χρονων πχ κανεις την αγωγη κ δεν εχεις υποτροπες μπορει σταδιακα να σου τα μειωνει μεχρι να φτασεις σρτην ελαχιστη δυνατη δοση.εγω παντως 2 μηνες υπηρξα χωρις φαρμακα αλλα μετα υποτροπη.

----------


## Lacrymosa

kykne κι εγω εκανα τη μαλακια να κοψω μονη μου τα χαπια κ να αρχισω ουσιες κ ειχα μεχρι κ ψυχωτικα συμτωματα, υποτροπιασα τερμα.... φυσικα δεν το ξανακανω κ δεν το συνιστω σε κανεναν να κοψει τα χαπια, ισως αυτο με παει πισω, αυτο φοβαμαι..... πρεπει να συντονιστω κ να τα παιρνω αλλιως θα πηγαινω μπρος-πισω, δεν γινεται αλλιως απ ο,ρι εχω καταλαβει, μπορει να ειμαι cursed αλλα πρεπει και να παλεψω με ο,τι δυναμεις εχω....

----------


## kyknos25

λακρυ το σιγουρο ειναι οτι δε πρεπει να κανουμε κινησεις μονες χωρις την εγκριση του γιατρου μας κ εγω καπως ετσι την πατησα.ξερεις νιωθεις καλα κ λες αυτο ηταν.ελα ομως που ειναι φαυλος κυκλος

----------


## Lacrymosa

κυκνε φοβερο copy-paste ετσι ?? κι εγω ετσι ακριβως την πατησα κ ετσι ακριβως νιωθω, ευτυχως εβαλα μυαλο (ελπιζω) κ δεν ξανακανω μαλακιες μονη μου, εκεινη τη στιγμη λες α. τι ωραια που ειναι κ ζω τη ζωη μου κ κανω ο,τι θελω κ περναω υπεροχα, αλλα δεν κραταει αυτο για παντα, ειναι ψευτικο κ εφημερο κ μετα φαινονται τα ασχημα κ δυσαρεστα αποτελεσματα κ λες τι μαλακιες εκανα, αλλα κ παλι προσπαθεις να μην το σκεφτεσαι κ κολλας εκει, αλλα να προχωρας μπροστα κ να βλεπεις απο δω κ στο εξης τι κανεις...

----------


## amelie74

> Παιδια, θελω σ αυτο να εστιασω, στη διπολικη διαταραχη παιρνεις μια ζωη φαρμακα (ενα σταθεροποιητικο εστω), ετσι δεν ειναι ??


Lacry μου,
στη διπολικη διαταραχη ναι μεν παιρνεις μια ζωη φαρμακα, αλλα οπως ειπε και ο κυκνος, αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι θα παιρνεις τις ιδιες δοσολογιες ουτε τον ιδιο αριθμο φαρμακων που παιρνεις τωρα.
οταν σταθεροποιηθεις για μεγαλο χρονικο διαστημα,θα στα ελλατωσει ο γιατρος σου αισθητα.
αρκει και μεις να μην κανουμε μαλακιουλες του στυλ "ειμαι καλα κοβω μονη μου τα φαρμακα" ή "παιρνω ουσιες για να την ακουσω".
αλλα νομιζω πως τα τελευταια δεν χρειαζεται να στα λεω πλεον γιατι μου φαινεσαι αρκετα συνειδητοποιημενη αυτη τη φορα.
κατι μου λεει οτι ταρακουνηθηκες αρκετα και δεν θα επαναλαβεις τα ιδια λαθη. :Smile:

----------


## Lacrymosa

ναι αμελι η αληθεια ειναι οτι ταρακουνηθηκα αρκετα κ κυριως απο το γεγονος οτι εμφανισα κ ψυχωτικα συμπτωματα κ σκεφτηκα "δεν γουσταρω να παθω κ ψυχωση απο πανω" κ φοβηθηκα πραγματικα κ ημουν σε συγχυση κ προσπαθησα να το τελειωσω αλλα δεν το τελειωσα, πιστευω εβαλα μυαλο (οσο απεμεινε κ δεν καηκε λολ!) κ αλλη φορα δεν ξανακανω μαλακιες, ακομη κ τρελη υπνηλια που εχω απο τα ταβορ δεν τα κοβω κ συνεχιζω κ τα παιρνω κ δεν κανω δοκιμες μονη μου, ελπιζω να προχωραω μπροστα απο δω κ στο εξης γιατι ολα αυτα που συνεβησαν κ που εκανα με πηγαν πολυ πισω κ με καταρρακωσαν σωματικα κ ψυχικα, αλλα προσπαθω οπως ειπα να μην τα σκεφτομαι κ να τα αντιμετωπιζω ως επιπολαιοτητα, ανωριμοτητα, παρορμητικοτητα, οπως θες πες το, κ εφοσον την πατησα δεν γουσταρω δευτερη φορα να συμβει το ιδιο, πεισμωνω με τον εαυτο μου κ λεω οτι θα τα καταφερω κ θα το νικησω, δεν ειναι πιο δυνατο αυτο απο μενα για να με κανει κουμαντο κ να ειμαι υποχειριο μιας ασθενειας!!!

για σταθεροποιητικο μου εχει πει κ μενα, αλλα 2 αλλοι γιατροι μου ειπαν οτι θα παιρνω αρκετο καιρο αλλα οχι μια ζωη, τωρα τι θα γινει δεν ξερω, σιγουρα εξαρταται κ απο την πορεια της ασθενειας, δλδ πως θα παω, ευχομαι προς το καλυτερο...τι να πω δεν ξερω....

----------


## amelie74

> πεισμωνω με τον εαυτο μου κ λεω οτι *θα τα καταφερω κ θα το νικησω*, δεν ειναι πιο δυνατο αυτο απο μενα για να με κανει κουμαντο κ να ειμαι υποχειριο μιας ασθενειας!!!


το πιστευω ακραδαντα οτι θα τα καταφερεις και στο ευχομαι ολοψυχα! :Smile: 

οσο για τα ψυχωτικα συμπτωματα που αναφερεις,δεν ειναι τελειως ασχετα με την παθηση μας,ασχετα αν δεν ειναι τα κυριαρχα συμπτωματα.
εμενα π.χ. οταν εκανα μανια (ευτυχως πανε κατι αιωνες απο τοτε) ειχα και ψυχωτικα εκτος απο τα μανιακα συμπτωματα.
εσενα βεβαια παιζει να προηλθαν απο τις ουσιες ή τουλαχιστον να πυροδοτηθηκαν απο αυτες.

----------


## Lacrymosa

πραγματι, ετσι ειναι, ισως πυροδοτηθηκαν απο τις ουσιες αλλα κ στο πρωτο μου μανιακο εβλεπα καπνους απο τσιγαρα σε ολο το δωματιο χωρις να υπαρχουν στην πραγματικοτητα κ δεν εκανα καν χορτο τοτε, anyway σημασια εχει οτι περασαν αυτα κ ευχομαι να μην επανελθουν κ κοιταμε μπροστα απο δω κ στο εξης !!!

ευχομαι κ σε σενα ο,τι καλυτερο!!!  :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

> κοιταμε μπροστα απο δω κ στο εξης !!!


πολυ σωστη κουβέντα !!!
έτσι , έτσι !!!  :Wink:

----------


## amelie74

deleted....

----------


## carrot

Ότι γίνεται γίνεται για το καλό μας και την διατήρηση της συμπαντικής ισσοροπείας. Μη σκας.

 :Smile: 

cool:

----------


## amelie74

deleted.....

----------


## amelie74

τελικα τζαμπα αγχωνομουν για το ζητημα των φαρμακων.
ο γιατρος του νοσοκομειου, δεχτηκε αμεσως μολις του πηγα την συνταγη του ιδιωτη γιατρου μου, να μου γραψει στο βιβλιαριο τα συγκεκριμενα φαρμακα.
εντωμεταξυ δεν μου παρουσιαστηκε κανενα προβλημα με την μειωση του αντιψυχωσικου(οπως αδικα φοβομουν).
αντιθετως εφτιαξε αρκετα η διαθεση μου και ειμαι σχετικα ηρεμη. :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

σημερα οι γονεις μου εχουν για πρωτη φορα ραντεβου με την ψυχολογο μου.
η ψυχολογος το ζητησε.
τι θα συζητησουν αραγε???
μακαρι να μουν απο μια μερια να ακουγα :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Lacrymosa

αμελι ζητησε κ τους γονεις σου?? ρε συ εμενα στην αρχη τις πρωτες 2 φορες τους ζητησε κ παλι με εμενα μεσα, κατα τ αλλα μπλεκονται οι γονεις σου σ αυτα?? εμενα ευτυχως στα χαπια μου κ στα προβληματα μου δεν ανακατευονται, περα απ το γεγονος οτι που κ που πετανε κανα "ψυχακι" αλλα πλεον γελαω, δεν με απασχολει οπως παλια !!!!

----------


## amelie74

λακρυ μου καταρχας χαιρομαι πολυ που τα "ξαναλεμε" και που εισαι καλα! :Smile: 
κατα δευτερον οταν την ρωτησα τι τους θελει τους γονεις, μου απαντησε οτι επειδη τους φερνω πολυ συχνα στις συζητησεις μας ( οχι και με τα καλυτερα λογια :Stick Out Tongue:  ),θελει να δει πως βλεπει τα πραγματα και "η αλλη πλευρα" , δλδ οι γονεις μου, για να κρινει κατα ποσο αντικειμενικη ειμαι.
βεβαια με ρωτησε πρωτα αν ειμαι συμφωνη ως προς αυτη την συναντηση και της απαντησα ναι.

----------


## Lacrymosa

αρα εφοσον συμφωνησες μετα την απομακρυνση απο το ταμειο... εεε το γραφειο.. ουδεν λαθος αναγνωριζεται χεχε!!!
γενικα εχετε καλες σχεσεις?? η δειχνουν αδιαφορια?? αμα εχετε καλες σχεσεις η εστω δεν πολυασχολουνται δεν υπαρχει λογος να αγχωνεσαι, αμα δεν εχετε κ τοσο καλες ισως ειναι ενα θεμα, αλλα το ζητουμενο ειναι να κοιτας πως να βελπιωσεις το δικο σου το θεμα κ οχι τοσο τι θα πουνε οι γονεις...
(εδω εμενα ειχανε πει οτι κ καλα δεν διαβαζω, οταν πηγαινα μικροτερη, το ακρων αωτον, επειδη ειχα ψιλοπεριεργη συμπεριφορα στο school κ οταν γραφτηκα στο ποινολογιο τους εκατσε στο λαιμο, βρηκαν την ευκαιρια να με θαψουν κ μαλιστα για κατι που το αντιθετο συνεβαινε, οτινανισμος σε ολο του το μεγαλειο....!!)

----------


## amelie74

οχι λακρυ μου, δεν εχουμε και τις αριστες σχεσεις.
ελλειψη κατανοησης του προβληματος μου απο την πλευρα της μητερας , υποστηριξη αλλα ταυτοχρονα και ελεγχος-παρεμβατισμος στη ζωη μου απο την πλευρα του πατερα.

οτινανισμος σε ολο του το μεγαλειο και στην δικη μου οικογενεια δλδ.
λολ δεν την ηξερα αυτη τη λεξη.
αλλου με παρεπεμψε προς στιγμην :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Lacrymosa

amelie ασε ειναι πολυ ασχημο κ εκνευριστικο να εχεις εσυ τα δικα σου τα θεματα κ να εχεις κ το κοντο κ το μακρυ των γονιων...
οτινανισμος λεει τα παντα χεχε!!
που σε παρεπεμψε ??  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## amelie74

αστα να πανε βρε λακρυ μου...
πονεμενη ιστορια το θεμα των γονιων...
ευτυχως θα λειψουν τον Αυγουστο για καμια βδομαδα.
κατι ειναι και αυτο.
δεν σου λεω που με παρεπεμψε η λεξη "οτι-νανισμος" :Stick Out Tongue: 
στο βαζω για κουιζ να το βρεις μονη σου :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Lou!

οτινανισμος! λοοοολ!  :Big Grin: 

αμελι, εχω την αισθηση οτι δε θα σου βγει σε κακο, που ειπε να πανε οι γονεις σου. η σε καλο θα σου βγει, η ουδετερα. νομιζω οτι ειναι αρκετα παρεμβατικοι κ καλο θα ηταν να τους τα πει ενα χερακι κ η ψυχ σου! (αν κ δεν ειμαι καθολου σιγουρη οτι θα χαμπαριασουν...)

----------


## Lacrymosa

αμελι ευχομαι ο,τι καλυτερο κ να εχει αισια εκβαση η συζητηση με τους γονεις!!
οσο για το "οτινανισμος" δεν παει καπου το μυαλο μου, σε παρεπεμψε μηπως σε κατι σχετικο με "νανισμο"?? λεω γω τωρα γιατι κατι αλλο δεν μπορω να σκεφτω!!

----------


## amelie74

> αμελι, εχω την αισθηση οτι δε θα σου βγει σε κακο, που ειπε να πανε οι γονεις σου. η σε καλο θα σου βγει, η ουδετερα. νομιζω οτι ειναι αρκετα παρεμβατικοι κ καλο θα ηταν να τους τα πει ενα χερακι κ η ψυχ σου! (αν κ δεν ειμαι καθολου σιγουρη οτι θα χαμπαριασουν...)


Λου δεν ξερω τι ακριβως ειπωθηκε στην χθεσινη συναντηση της Βικης με τους γονεις μου.
ισως μου πει την επομενη φορα αν και νομιζω πως υπαρχει το λεγομενο θεραπευτικο απορρητο.
δλδ οπως απαγορευεται να πει η θεραπευτρια στους γονεις οτι λεγεται απο την πλευρα του ασθενους (τουλαχιστον οχι λεπτομερως) , ετσι 
μαλλον ισχυει και το αντιστροφο. 
παντως απεξω-απεξω χωρις πολλες πολλες λεπτομεριες φανταζομαι θα μου πει καποια πραγματα που ειπωθηκαν ή εστω θα μου μεταφερει την αισθηση που της αφησαν. 
το μονο που εμαθα απο τους γονεις μου χθες βραδυ ειναι οτι τους κρατησε δυο ωρες και τους ειδα κατενθουσιασμενους μαζι της.
βεβαια....οπως λες και συ αλλαγες στην αντιμετωπιση που εχουν απεναντι μου χλωμο το κοβω να γινουν, παρολα αυτα δεν νομιζω να μου βγει σε κακο αυτη η συναντηση.
ακομα και αν δεν ιδρωσε το αυτι τους απο τις υποδειξεις της ( αν εγιναν υποδειξεις ) τουλαχιστον η Βικυ θα εχει μια πιο σαφη εικονα για τους γονεις μου και αυτο πιστευω πως ειναι καλο.

----------


## amelie74

> σε παρεπεμψε μηπως σε κατι σχετικο με "νανισμο"??


χαχαχα ναι σε κατι τετοιο με παρεπεμψε.

----------


## Lacrymosa

> χαχαχα ναι σε κατι τετοιο με παρεπεμψε.


λολ ειδες που το βρηκα ειμαι εξυπνη τελικα!!! (κ ψωνιο!!)
πως εισαι σημερα?? εγω σχετικα down.....  :Frown:

----------


## amelie74

γιατι γλυκια μου εισαι down?
εγω ντεμι-σεζον....ουτε πολυ up, ουτε πολυ down.
μαλλον προς το down κλεινω περισσοτερο...
βασικα θα ημουν αρκετα up αν δεν επεκειτο νεα αφιξη των βαρβαρων (συγγενολόι γαρ) σημερα το βραδυ με προοπτικη να μεινουν σπιτι μας τουλαχιστον μια εβδομαδα λογω επεμβασης που προκειται να κανει η μεγαλη μου "συμπαθεια" (θεια).
και αυτη τη φορα θα ειναι και οι τρεις τους!
μανα και 2 κορες!!! :Mad:

----------


## amelie74

> λολ ειδες που το βρηκα ειμαι εξυπνη τελικα!!! (κ ψωνιο!!)


λακρυ περα απο την πλακα εισαι ομολογουμενως πανεξυπνη.
και να σου πω και κατι αλλο?
και λιγο ψωνιο αν εισαι τουλαχιστον το δικαιουσαι!
αυτο που μου τη βιδωνει ειναι κατι ξεκωλα με ακατοικητο τον εγκεφαλο που την εχουν δει Θεες και πολυ super-wow!
τα παιρνω αγρια με κατι τετοια μαλακιστιρια!!!

----------


## Lacrymosa

> γιατι γλυκια μου εισαι down?
> εγω ντεμι-σεζον....ουτε πολυ up, ουτε πολυ down.
> μαλλον προς το down κλεινω περισσοτερο...
> βασικα θα ημουν αρκετα up αν δεν επεκειτο νεα αφιξη των βαρβαρων (συγγενολόι γαρ) σημερα το βραδυ με προοπτικη να μεινουν σπιτι μας τουλαχιστον μια εβδμαδα λογω επεμβασης που προκειται να κανει η μεγαλη μου "συμπαθεια" (θεια).
> και αυτη τη φορα θα ειναι και οι τρεις τους!
> μανα και 2 κορες!!!


οχ το τριο της συμφορας αναμενεται να κανει την αφιξη του λολ, απ ο,τι θυμαμαι ειναι λιγο εκνευριστικη αυτη η θεια σου, ε?? υπομονη τι αλλο να πω.. ποσο θα κατσουν??
σκεψου ομως σχετικα με την ελευση των βαρβαρων τι λεει ο καβαφης στον τελευταιο του στιχο "κ τωρα τι θα γινουμε χωρις βαρβαρους?? οι ανθρωποι αυτοι ηταν μια καποια λυσις", οποτε προσπαθησε να δεις την αφιξη πιο χαλαρα..
εγω ειμαι down εξ αιτιας την πρωην σχεσης κ κλαιω απο το βραδυ συνεχεια κ δεν κοιμηθηκα..

----------


## amelie74

> *σκεψου ομως σχετικα με την ελευση των βαρβαρων τι λεει ο καβαφης στον τελευταιο του στιχο "κ τωρα τι θα γινουμε χωρις βαρβαρους?? οι ανθρωποι αυτοι ηταν μια καποια λυσις*"


οντως λακρυ μου σοφος ο Καβαφης!
να σου πω κατι πανω σε αυτο?
πολλες φορες λεω "εχω το ταδε προβλημα και αν λυθει θα ειμαι μια χαρα".
κι οταν παψει να υφισταται αυτο το προβλημα, χαιρομαι προς στιγμην και στη συνεχεια υποσεινηδητα "ψαχνω να βρω νεο προβλημα" ακομη κι οταν ολα πανε καλά.
ειμαι σιγουρη πως οταν φυγει η θεια απο το σπιτι θα ψαξω για "νεους βαρβαρους"... 




> *εγω ειμαι down εξ αιτιας την πρωην σχεσης κ κλαιω απο το βραδυ συνεχεια κ δεν κοιμηθηκα..*


αχ βρε Λακρυ μου προσπαθησε να μην κολλας στο παρελθον οσο γινεται, οσο δυσκολο κι αν ειναι αυτο.
κοιτα μπροστα οσο μπορεις.
προσπαθησε να δεις την προηγουμενη σχεση σου σαν μια εμπειρια της ζωης σου, σαν ενα ακομα λιμανι του ταξιδιου σου προς την "ΙΘΑΚΗ".
εισαι τοσο μα τοσο νεα κοπελα! :Smile:

----------


## Lacrymosa

λολ αμελι σοφος ο καβαφης κ πολυ διδακτικος, απο τους αγαπημενους μου!!
για μενα η "ιθακη", για σενα το "περιμενοντας τους βαρβαρους" χεχε!!
σ αυτο που λες το παθαινω κι εγω, πολλες φορες ακομα κ ολα οκ να βαινουν παντα βρισκω κατι η κι αμα δεν μπορω να βρω προσπαθω γιατι ορισμενες φορες μου φαινεται λιγακι περιεργο να μην τρεχει κατι κ λεω "δεν μπορει, κατι θα μου διαφευγει σταντε" αλλα οπως λεει κ ενα quote "αμα δεν μπορεις να βρεις λυση, βρες αλλο προβλημα" !!

----------


## amelie74

> κι εγω, πολλες φορες ακομα κ ολα οκ να βαινουν παντα βρισκω κατι η κι αμα δεν μπορω να βρω προσπαθω γιατι ορισμενες φορες μου φαινεται λιγακι περιεργο να μην τρεχει κατι


μαλλον αυτο συμβαινει επειδη εχουμε "συνηθισει" στην θλιψη και γενικοτερα στα προβληματα.
ισως γιατι κατα βαθος πιστευουμε πως δεν μας αξιζει η χαρα.
κι ετσι δεν αφηνουμε τον εαυτο μας "να χαρει την χαρα" ...

----------


## amelie74

btw σημερα δεχομαι ευχες! :Embarrassment: 
ειναι ημερα μεγαλωματος! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Lou!

αμελι χρονια πολλα κ καλα, με υγεια κ χαρα!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Lacrymosa

*ΑΜΕΛΙ XΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ Κ Ο,ΤΙ ΕΠΙΘΥΜΕΙΣ !!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## amelie74

σας ευχαριστω πολυυυυυυυυ!!!!!! :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## kyknos25

Χρονια πολλα κ καλα!!ποσο γινεσαι δε μας ειπες :Stick Out Tongue: p 
Ουπς αυτο δεν επρεπε να το ρωτησω χιχι

----------


## amelie74

σε ευχαριστω πολυ για τις ευχες σου κυκνε!
την ηλικια μου δεν ειναι δυσκολο να την βρεις.
διπλα απο το nickname μου εχω την χρονολογια γεννησης μου.
μια απλη αφαιρεση αρκει!
2011-1974 = 37

πως περασαν οι μερες...
πως περασαν οι μηνες...
πως περασαν τα χρονια...

αντε να τα χιλιασω...!!! :Big Grin:

----------


## Deep purple

Χρόνια πολλά!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## amelie74

σε ευχαριστω πολυ-πολυ γλυκια μου!!!!!!! :Big Grin:

----------


## persi7

> ανοιγω καινουριο θρεντ , γιατι αυτος ο τιτλος μου φαινεται πιο ποιητικος 
> 
> χθες σας ειχα μιλησει αν θυμαστε για το οτι η ψυχολογος μου , με προειδοποιησε , οτι αν συνεχισω να πηγαινω στο γραφειο της μεθυσμενη , θα διακοπει η συνεργασια μας , γιατι ουσα "φτιαγμενη", εμφανιζομαι με μια "ψευτικη" ψυχολογικη διαθεση.
> ως εδω καλα.πιστευω οτι ειχε απολυτο δικιο σε αυτα που μου ειπε.
> 
> μου ειπε ομως και κατι , το οποιο χωραει συζητηση και στο οποιο πιστευω πως επεσε εξω.
> επειδη τις τελευταιες δυο βδομαδες ψωνισα αρκετα πραγματα , ανησυχησε μηπως προκειται για εναρξη νεου υπομανιακου επισοδειου.
> οντως με ειχε πιασει μια ακατανικητη ταση για shopping therapy.
> αλλα ρε παιδια... δεν ψωνισα τοσα πολλα πραγματα ( για την ακριβεια 2 μπλουζες , μια βερμουδα , ενα τζιν , ενα μαγιω και ενα ζευγαρι παπουτσια ).
> ...



Γεια σας. Μπαινω πρωτη φορα εδω.Καλη η παρεα σας.Βασικα θελω να αναφερθω στην αδερφη μου η οποια ειναι μανιοκαταθλιπτικη. Ειναι κι εκεινη πολυεξοδη. Εχει αγορασει ενα σωρο ρουχα. Σας μιλω για πολλα ρουχα. Αλλοτε ακριβα αλλοτε λιγοτερο ακριβα. Καθε τρεις και λιγο θα κανει την αγορα της παντως αδιαφορωντας για κατι που αγορασε τον προηγουμενο μηνα. Το καλο ειναι πως εργαζεται οποτε επιβαρυνει μονο την τσεπη της.Οι προσπαθειες μου να την πεισω να κανει οικονομια πεφτουν παντα στο κενο. Επιπλεον..δεν κρατα τιποτα για τον εαυτο της. Προσφατα γνωρισε ενα τυπο με τον οποιο προχωρησε ερωτικα και επιασε τις φιλες της και τα ειπε χαρτι και καλαμαρι ολα. Εδω που μενουμε ξερετε το μερος ειναι μικρο και ο κοσμος παρεξηγει ευκολα ακομη και κατι που σε καποιον μπορει να ειναι κατι το φυσιολογικο. Της λεω προσεχε τι λες και που ανοιγεσαι .Μην λες σε ολους τα προσωπικα σου και με χαρακτηριζει στενομυαλη και οπισθοδρομικη. Και πραγματικα στενοχωριεμαι γιατι ο χαρακτηρας της ειναι καλος ειναι ευαισθητη, καλο παιδι ,αγαπητη κατα γενικη ομολογια αλλα μερικες φορες νιωθω πολυ αβολα με αυτα που λεει. Δεν ξερω.

----------


## amelie74

οντως η καταναλωτικη μανια ειναι ενα απο τα γνωρισματα της πανω φασης της διπολικης διαταραχης.
παρολα αυτα το οτι η αδερφη σου εργαζεται, ειναι πολυ θετικο οχι μονο γιατι επιβαρυνει μονο την τσεπη της αλλα κυριως γιατι αυτο αποτελει ενδειξη λειτουργικοτητας.

σχετικα με το αλλο που λες οτι ανοιγεται στις φιλες της και λεει ολα τα προσωπικα της, προσωπικα δεν το θεωρω ουτε κακο, ουτε απαραιτητα γνωρισμα της διπολικης διαταραχης.
μπορει απλα η κοπελα να ειναι πολυ αυθορμητη και εξωστρεφης ως προσωπικοτητα, στοιχειο που δεν ειναι κακο κατα τη γνωμη μου.

----------


## amelie74

η Βικυ προκειται να λειψει τον Αυγουστο για διακοπες και εγω εδω και μια ωρα κλαιω ασταματητα.
δεν μπορω να σταματησω να κλαιω.
παρακατω παραθετω ενα κειμενο που εγραψα για εκεινη.

----------


## amelie74

ΒΙΚΥ ΜΟΥ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΠΟΥ ΣΟΥ ΓΡΑΦΩ ΚΥΛΑΝΕ ΔΑΚΡΥΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΜΑΤΙΑ ΜΟΥ.

ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΔΑΚΡΥΑ ΠΟΝΟΥ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΘΑ ΣΕ ΑΠΟΧΩΡΙΣΤΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΔΙΑΚΟΠΕΣ ΣΟΥ, ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΔΑΚΡΥΑ ΕΥΓΝΩΜΟΣΥΝΗΣ ΓΙΑ ΟΛΑ ΟΣΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΡΟΣΕΦΕΡΕΣ ΑΥΤΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΤΕΣΣΕΡΙΣ ΜΗΝΕΣ ΣΥΝΕΡΓΑΣΙΑΣ ΜΑΣ.

ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΝΙΩΣΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΜΕΝΑ ΟΥΤΕ ΓΙΑ ΜΙΑ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΟΙΚΤΟ ΑΛΛΑ ΣΥΜΠΟΝΙΑ.

ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΜΕ ΑΝΤΙΜΕΤΩΠΙΣΕΣ ΟΥΤΕ ΓΙΑ ΜΙΑ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΩΣ ΔΙΠΟΛΙΚΗ ΑΛΛΑ ΩΣ ΤΗΝ ΙΩΑΝΝΑ.

ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΥ ΣΤΑΘΗΚΕΣ ΔΙΠΛΑ ΜΟΥ ΣΑΝ ΚΕΡΙ ΑΝΑΜΜΕΝΟ ΤΟΣΟ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΧΕΙΜΩΝΕΣ ΤΗΣ ΘΛΙΨΗΣ ΜΟΥ ΟΣΟ ΚΑΙ ΟΤΑΝ ΠΛΗΣΙΑΖΕ ΕΠΙΚΙΝΔΥΝΑ Η ΑΝΟΙΞΗ ΤΗΣ ΖΩΗΣ ΜΟΥ.

ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΥ ΕΞ ΑΙΤΙΑΣ ΣΟΥ ΕΜΑΘΑ ΝΑ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΩ ΤΟΝ ΕΑΥΤΟ 
ΜΟΥ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΚΑΛΑ ΤΟΥ ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΑΡΝΗΤΙΚΑ ΤΟΥ.

ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΥ ΜΕ ΒΟΗΘΑΣ ΣΙΓΑ-ΣΙΓΑ ΝΑ ΠΑΨΩ ΝΑ ΠΟΛΕΜΑΩ ΤΟΝ ΕΑΥΤΟ ΜΟΥ.

ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΑΤΕΛΕΙΩΤΕΣ ΩΡΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΑΦΙΕΡΩΣΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΜΕΝΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΟ ΕΚΤΟΣ ΡΑΝΤΕΒΟΥ.

ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΓΙΑ ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΕΔΩΣΕΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΠΡΟΚΕΙΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΔΩΣΕΙΣ ΒΙΚΥ ΜΟΥ.

ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΥ ΜΕ ΕΚΑΝΕΣ ΝΑ ΝΙΩΣΩ ΓΙΑ ΣΕΝΑ ΕΜΠΙΣΤΟΣΥΝΗ, ΕΚΤΙΜΗΣΗ ,ΕΥΓΝΩΜΟΣΥΝΗ, ΑΓΑΠΗ.

ΣΟΥ ΖΗΤΩ ΣΥΓΓΝΩΜΗ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΣΟΥ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΤΗ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΣΟΥ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΗ.

ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΠΩΣ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΠΛΑΣΜΕΝΗ ΓΙΑ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΟΣ.

ΣΕ ΑΦΗΝΩ ΤΩΡΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΠΙΑ ΤΟ ΧΑΡΤΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΔΑΚΡΥΑ.

ΚΑΘΕ ΦΟΡΑ ΜΕ ΡΩΤΑΣ ΤΙ ΚΡΑΤΑΩ ΚΑΙ ΤΙ ΑΦΗΝΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΣΥΝΕΔΡΙΑ ΜΑΣ.

ΤΟ ΥΓΙΕΣ ΜΟΥ ΚΟΜΜΑΤΙ ΚΡΑΤΑΕΙ ΟΛΑ ΜΑ ΟΛΑ ΟΣΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΠΕΙ.
ΝΑ ΑΦΗΣΟΥΜΕ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΤΟ ΜΗ ΥΓΙΕΣ ΚΟΜΜΑΤΙ ΜΟΥ ΝΑ ΠΑΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΔΙΑΚΟΠΕΣ?

ΘΑ ΤΑ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΟΥΜΕ 
Η ΣΥΜΜΑΧΙΑ ΜΑΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΓΕΡΗ.

ΜΟΥ ΛΕΙΠΕΙΣ ΗΔΗ ΤΡΑΓΙΚΑ…

ΝΑ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΙΣ ΚΑΛΑ ΒΙΚΥ ΜΟΥ!

----------


## persi7

amelie σε ευχαριστω που ανταποκριθηκες. Δε λεω πως ειναι κακο να εισαι εξωστρεφης και ευχαριστος σε μια παρεα. Ετσι ακριβως ειναι και η αδερφη μου. Ειναι η ψυχη της παρεας θα ελεγα. Ατακαδορα, με μεγαλη αισθηση του χιουμορ,ασταματητη ροη λογου, εξυπνο χιουμορ σε κανει να κρεμεσαι απο τα χειλη της. Μια ευχαριστη φιλη.Παντα εχει μια καλη συμβουλη για οποια φιλη εχει ενα θεματακι. Το να μη βαζεις φρενο σε καποια πραγματα ομως και ναμην κρατας καποια πραγματα για σενα δεν ξερω αν ειναι καλο. Παλιοτερα ας πουμε οταν ειχε ξεκινησει τη θεραπεια με τα φαρμακα ειχε αναφερει το θεμα αυτο ακομη και σε ασχετα προσωπα κατι που δεν υπηρχε λογος να το κανει. Τωρα γυριζει και μου λεει δεν με προστατευσες τοτε και εγω ελεγα πραγματα που δεν επρεπε. Και ισα ισα ολοι μας οικογενειακως τοτε της φωναζαμε μην λες τιποτα για σενα εξω στον κοσμο ..για να εισπραττουμε βρισιες και μονο απο εκεινη.Διοτι βρισκοταν στη φαση της μανιας. Μερικες φορες δεν ξερω πως να την προσεγγισω. Χανω κι εγω την ψυχραιμια μου και αρχιζουν τα οργανα.Τσακωνομαστε μετα και κλαφτα Χαραλαμπε.

----------


## Remedy

αμελι
αυτη η ψυχολογος, η βικυ
διαβαζει το φορουμ?

----------


## Boltseed

> αμελι
> αυτη η ψυχολογος, η βικυ
> διαβαζει το φορουμ?


ελπίζω πως όχι..

----------


## amelie74

> αμελι
> αυτη η ψυχολογος, η βικυ
> διαβαζει το φορουμ?


οχι δεν το διαβαζει.
θα της διαβασω ομως εγω το παραπανω γραμμα στην επομενη (τελευταια) μας συνεδρια.
δεν προκειται για ερωτικο ραβασακι.
προκειται για καταθεση ψυχης, σαν αυτες που της εχω κανει στο γραφειο της.
δεν της εχω δωσει το λινκ, αλλα τα περισσοτερα που εχω γραψει εδω, της τα εχω αναφερει στις συνεδριες μας.
καποια σχολια βεβαια του τυπου "τι σκατα σπουδαζες τοσα χρονια?" ή "αντε μην σε διαολοστειλω που φανταζεσαι υπομανιες ανευ λογου", δεν της τα μετεφερα τοσο "γλαφυρα", αλλα με πολυ πιο "κομψο" τροπο.
και αλιμονο να μην της τα ελεγα.
η Βικυ ειναι ανοιχτη στο να της εκφραζουν οι ασθενεις της τα παραπονα που εχουν απο κεινη, οπως κανει και πρεπει να κανει καθε σωστος ειδικος.

----------


## amelie74

> Το να μη βαζεις φρενο σε καποια πραγματα ομως και ναμην κρατας καποια πραγματα για σενα δεν ξερω αν ειναι καλο. Παλιοτερα ας πουμε οταν ειχε ξεκινησει τη θεραπεια με τα φαρμακα ειχε αναφερει το θεμα αυτο ακομη και σε ασχετα προσωπα κατι που δεν υπηρχε λογος να το κανει. Τωρα γυριζει και μου λεει δεν με προστατευσες τοτε και εγω ελεγα πραγματα που δεν επρεπε. Και ισα ισα ολοι μας οικογενειακως τοτε της φωναζαμε μην λες τιποτα για σενα εξω στον κοσμο ..για να εισπραττουμε βρισιες και μονο απο εκεινη.Διοτι βρισκοταν στη φαση της μανιας. Μερικες φορες δεν ξερω πως να την προσεγγισω. Χανω κι εγω την ψυχραιμια μου και αρχιζουν τα οργανα.Τσακωνομαστε μετα και κλαφτα Χαραλαμπε.



σχετικα με το θεμα του αν ηταν σωστο να μιλησει για την παθηση της και την θεραπεια της σε φιλες δεν μπορω να σου απαντησω απολυτα αν ηταν σωστο ή λαθος.
προσωπικα ως διπολικη, το εχω αναφερει σε ελαχιστα ατομα κυριως συγγενικα και σε μια φιλη, με την οποια ειμαστε σχεδον αδερφες.
ολοι οι υπολοιποι που γνωριζουν για την παθηση μου ειναι ατομα που πασχουν και αυτα απο καποια διαταραχη.
δεν θεωρω ντροπη το να μιλησω για την διπολικη, αλλα οταν ο αλλος ειναι απ' εξω απο το χορο και ακουει για διπολικη διαταραχη, φανταζεται οτι εισαι ο μανιακος δολοφονος ή κατι τετοιο τελος πάντων.ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ!!!

οσων αφορα για τις βρισιες που εισεπραξες οταν η αδερφη σου ηταν σε μανια, κατανοω απολυτα την θεση της αδερφης σου (γιατι οταν εισαι σε μανια δεν εχεις αυτοελεγχο) , αλλα απο την αλλη κατανοω και την δικη σου κουραση και αγανακτηση.
δεν ξερω σε ποια πολη μενεις, αλλα ισως θα ηταν καλο να πας σε καποιο κεντρο για αδερφια και συγγενικα προσωπα ατομων με ψυχολογικα προβληματα. (δεν εχω να σου δωσω τωρα καποιο λινκ αλλα νομιζω λεγεται athens siblings ενας τετοιος φορεας που εχω ακουστα).
πιστευω πως αυτο θα σε αποφορτιζε απο την πιεση που νιωθεις.
κουραγιο και υπομονη και στις δυο σας.

----------


## amelie74

σημερα με διακατεχει ενας αυτοκτονικος ιδεασμος.
δεν ξερω αν οφειλεται στο οτι η ψυχολογος μου θα απουσιασει ή στο οτι ηπια 1,5 λιτρο μπυρες ή και στα δυο ή που στο διαολο τελος παντων οφειλονται αυτες οι τασεις φυγης απο τη ζωη.
οι στατιστικες λενε πως ενα σημαντικο ποσοστο διπολικων τελικα αυτοκτονει.
λετε τελικα να συμβαλω στην αυξηση αυτου του ποσοστου?
ειμαι ολη μερα στο κρεββατι και κλαιω.

----------


## Militon

Φάρμακα παίρνεις κανονικά; Όταν έχεις τέτοιες σκέψεις καλό είναι να παίρνεις τηλέφωνο τον ειδικό σου. Δεν τους πληρώνουμε μόνο για την επίσκεψη.

Αλκοόλ και χάπια πάντως δε λέει. Μην κλαις μόνη στο κρεβάτι! Σφάξου εδώ μαζί μας!

----------


## claire

> σημερα με διακατεχει ενας αυτοκτονικος ιδεασμος.
> δεν ξερω αν οφειλεται στο οτι η ψυχολογος μου θα απουσιασει ή στο οτι ηπια 1,5 λιτρο μπυρες ή και στα δυο ή που στο διαολο τελος παντων οφειλονται αυτες οι τασεις φυγης απο τη ζωη.
> οι στατιστικες λενε πως ενα σημαντικο ποσοστο διπολικων τελικα αυτοκτονει.
> λετε τελικα να συμβαλω στην αυξηση αυτου του ποσοστου?
> ειμαι ολη μερα στο κρεββατι και κλαιω.


αμελί! σταμάτα το κλάμα και σκέψου τα θετικά που έχουν συμβεί αυτή την περίοδο στη ζωή σου. τα πας καλά με την ψυχολόγο σου, έγινε και η συνάντηση με τους γονείς σου και πήγε επίσης καλά. 
έχεις μειώσει τα φάρμακα, αυτό μόνο καλό είναι, θα σε βοηθήσει να ξεφορτωθείς και τα λίγα κιλάκια που θες!

μην γράφεις για αυτοκτονίες και τέτοια!!!! 
δεν πας για κανένα μπανάκι να ξελαμπικάρεις?

----------


## amelie74

ναι Μιλτον παιρνω κανονικα τα φαρμακα μου.
πηρα τηλεφωνο την ψυχολογο μου και μου ειπε πως θα με παρει τηλ αργοτερα.
το ξερω οτι αλκοολ και χαπια δεν συνδυαζονται αλλα δεν ξερω πως να το εξηγησω...ειναι πανω απο τις δυναμεις μου.
με το που θα σκεφτω το αλκοολ ειναι σαν να το εχω πιει ηδη.
δεν μπορω να με ελεγξω σε αυτο το θεμα καθολου.
σαν υπνωτισμενη παω και αγοραζω τις μπυρες.
εντωμεταξυ η θλιψη μου ειναι τοσο βαθεια που μου εχει κοπει η ορεξη για φαι,πραγμα τρομερα σπανιο για μενα.
ειναι απογευμα και δεν εχω βαλει μπουκια στο στομα μου.
ΕΙΜΑΙ ΣΚΑΤΑ.

----------


## amelie74

κλερ παω συχνα για μπανιο αλλα σημερα δεν μπορουσα να παρω τα ποδια μου απο την καταθλιψη.
το μονο που ηθελα ηταν να πιω και αυτο εκανα.
τωρα και να θελω να παω στη θαλασσα δεν μπορω ετσι τουμπανο που εχει γινει η κοιλια μου απο τις μπυρες.
το οτι τα παω καλα με την ψυχολογο μου δεν ξερω αν ειναι καλο ή κακο γιατι εχω εξαρτηθει μαζι της σε μεγαλο βαθμο.

----------


## claire

οκ, άραξε σπίτι. προσπάθησε να κάνεις κάτι να απασχολήσεις το μυαλό σου. καμιά σειρά βλέπεις? κάνε μαραθώνιο!

----------


## amelie74

δεν ξερω κλερ μου τι θα κανω....μαλλον θα σωριαστω παλι στο κρεββατι.
να εισαι καλα παντως.
σε ευχαριστω για το ενδιαφερον.

----------


## Lacrymosa

αμελι ηρθα εγω η wannabe supporter να σε εμψυχωσω χεχεχεχ τρομαρα μου !!!
λοιπον εγω ειμαι στα χαι μου σημερα ελπιζω να σου μεταφερω λιγο !!!
ασε ρε συ τις μαλακιες με αυτοκτονιες κ λοιπες πιπες τωρα, ξερω ειναι δυσκολη κατασταση αυτη που περνας, αλλα φανταζομαι δεν ειναι η πρωτη, οποτε απο τις προηγουμενες φορες εχεις παρει ηδη το κολλαι κ εχεις ξαναδει το ιδιο εργο, οποτε προς τι να αναλωνεσαι κ να χαλιεσαι?? 
που το αποδιδεις εσυ ολο αυτο?? γιατι συνηθως κατι δεν ανακυπτει αναιτια, προσπαθησε με μια ενδοσκοπηση κ εσωτερικη περισσυλογη να ανιχνευσεις 2-3 πιθανες αιτιες.. αφου τις εντοπισεις ξεκινα να κανεις termination (εξολοθρευση ) λολ !!!!!!!
επισης αμελιτσα οταν παιρνουμε χαπια δεν πινουμε !!!!!! (το λεω σε σενα να το ακουω εγω περισσοτερο χεχεχ !!!!)
αλλα το κατανοω γιατι κι εγω κανω τα ιδια κ χειροτερα...
απλα το ποτο ειναι κακος συμβουλος κ καλυπτει απλα το προβλημα, το οποιο ομως συνεχιζει να εχει ριζες...
με τη κοπελα αυτη τη βικυ διαβασα οτι θα λειπει τον αυγουστο κ το κειμενακι που εγραψες κ συγκινηθηκα ρε συ...
ειναι πολυ σημαντικο που βρηκες μια τοσο καλη ψυχολογο να σε αφουγκραζεται, να σε κατανοει κ να ειναι διπλα σου στα δυσκολα, να σε υποστηριζει κ καθοδηγει...
μπορειτε αυτο το διαστημα να εχετε τηλεφωνικη συνομιλια ομως, οποτε δεν νιωθεις καλα να την παιρνεις..
επισης σχετικα με τα φαρμακα, μηπως πρεπει να σου ανεβασει το αντικατ ??
αυταααααα !!!!  :Smile: 
(αμα κατι σε πειραξε στο υφος μου, feel free to tell me ok ??)
KissezZzZzZ !!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

αμελι ηρθα εγω η wannabe supporter να σε εμψυχωσω χεχεχεχ τρομαρα μου !!!

καλως την!σε περιμενα γλυκια μου.

δεν μπορεις να φανταστεις ποση δυναμη εχω αντλησει απο τα γραφομενα σου.

λοιπον εγω ειμαι στα χαι μου σημερα ελπιζω να σου μεταφερω λιγο !!!

το χαι δεν μεταφερεται οταν εισαι σε καταθλιψη, αλλα σε ευχαριστω που για μια πολλοστη φορα μου μετεφερεις την ανθρωπια σου και το ενδιαφερον σου.

ασε ρε συ τις μαλακιες με αυτοκτονιες κ λοιπες πιπες τωρα, ξερω ειναι δυσκολη κατασταση αυτη που περνας, αλλα φανταζομαι δεν ειναι η πρωτη, οποτε απο τις προηγουμενες φορες εχεις παρει ηδη το κολλαι κ εχεις ξαναδει το ιδιο εργο, οποτε προς τι να αναλωνεσαι κ να χαλιεσαι?? 

αυτο ειναι το καλο λακρυ μου.οτι το εχω ξαναδει το εργο και με τρομαζει το γεγονος οτι θα το δω πολλες φορες μεχρι το τελος της ζωης μου.το κολλαι οχι δεν το εχω παρει και δεν νομιζω να το παρω ποτε.
καποια πραγματα απλα δεν μπορεις να τα αποδεχτεις.

που το αποδιδεις εσυ ολο αυτο?? γιατι συνηθως κατι δεν ανακυπτει αναιτια, προσπαθησε με μια ενδοσκοπηση κ εσωτερικη περισσυλογη να ανιχνευσεις 2-3 πιθανες αιτιες.. αφου τις εντοπισεις ξεκινα να κανεις termination (εξολοθρευση ) λολ !!!!!!!

το αποδιδω στο οτι η ψυχολογος μου φευγει για διακοπες.
το αποδιδω στο οτι κανω τον απολογισμο της ζωης μου και φριτω.

επισης αμελιτσα οταν παιρνουμε χαπια δεν πινουμε !!!!!! (το λεω σε σενα να το ακουω εγω περισσοτερο χεχεχ !!!!)
αλλα το κατανοω γιατι κι εγω κανω τα ιδια κ χειροτερα...

εχεις απολυτο δικιο σε αυτο.
μην με ξανακουσεις σε παρακαλω πολυ οταν σου αρχισω παλι τα δασκαλιστικα περι του ποσο κακο κανουν τα μπαφακια,τα τριπακια κλπ...
δεν λεω σε καμια περιπτωση να ξαναπαρεις αλλα μην ακους εμενα γιατι απλα δεν εχουν αξια τα λογια μου αφου τα ακυρωνω με τις πραξεις μου.

με τη κοπελα αυτη τη βικυ διαβασα οτι θα λειπει τον αυγουστο κ το κειμενακι που εγραψες κ συγκινηθηκα ρε συ...

να δω αυριο πως θα βρω το κουραγιο να της το διαβαζω χωρις να με παρουν τα ζουμια.
αλλα εχω κλαψει τοσο πολυ αυτες τις μερες που και τα δακρυα στερεψαν.

ειναι πολυ σημαντικο που βρηκες μια τοσο καλη ψυχολογο να σε αφουγκραζεται, να σε κατανοει κ να ειναι διπλα σου στα δυσκολα, να σε υποστηριζει κ καθοδηγει...
μπορειτε αυτο το διαστημα να εχετε τηλεφωνικη συνομιλια ομως, οποτε δεν νιωθεις καλα να την παιρνεις..

αυτο μου ειπε και κεινη στο τηλεφωνο χθες οτι θα εχει ανοιχτο το κινητο της γιατι με εχει ενοια.
της ειπα ποσο υπεροχος ανθρωπος ειναι και μου ειπε "Ιωαννα μου αυτη ειναι η δουλεια μου".
της απαντησα πως ακομα και στα πλαισια μιας θεραπευτικης-επαγγελματικης σχεσης , ειμαι σε θεση να ξεχωριζω τους ανθρωπους με Α κεφαλαιο.

επισης σχετικα με τα φαρμακα, μηπως πρεπει να σου ανεβασει το αντικατ ??

αν συνεχισω να κανω αυτοκαταστροφικες μαλακιες ,δεν θα με πιανει ουτε το πιο ισχυρο αντικαταθλιπτικο.
ασε που ηδη το εχουμε ανεβασει πολυ.

αυταααααα !!!!  :Smile: 
(αμα κατι σε πειραξε στο υφος μου, feel free to tell me ok ??)

για ποιο λογο να με πειραξει το υφος σου λακρυμοζα μου?
επειδη με στηριζεις?
επειδη με νιωθεις?
λακρυμοζα μου κανε μου μια χαρη σε παρακαλω.
μην με εγκαταλειψεις ποτε.
με εχουν εγκαταλειψει πολλοι ανθρωποι στη ζωη μου.
νιωθω σαν να με εχουν εγκαταλειψει οι παντες.
οκ?μου το υποσχεσαι πως δεν θα με εγκαταλειψεις και συ?
I love you my bipolar friend.
κλαιω παλι ρε πουστη μου...

----------


## Lacrymosa

αμελι με συγκινησες ρε συ, με χουν πιασει κ εμενα τα κλαματα γαμωτη μου...
ρε συ εχουμε αυτην την ασθενεια η οποια μας παει συνεχως μπρος πισω... θυμαμαι εμενα διαφορες στιγμες σε μανια κ καταθλιψη κ λεω "γιατι ρε γαμωτο ?" .... ειναι τοσο δυσκολο να βυθιζεσαι απο τη μια στο σκοταδι κ στην αββυσο κ απο την αλλη να πετας στα συννεφα κ να νομιζεις οτι βρισκεσαι σε αλλη μαγευτικη διασταση...
ποσο ψυχοφθορο μπορει να ειναι αυτο.... ποσο μπορει να σε κανει να πονας, να υποφερεις, να θελεις να πεθανεις, να αυτοκαταστρεφεσαι με ουσιες για να μην νιωθεις αλλο, να θες να παγωσεις τη σκεψη κ τα συναισθηματα, να θες να σπαραξεις τον ιδιο σου τον εαυτο...
πραγματικα η διπολικη διαταραχη ειναι μαρτυριο.. προσωπικα 6 μηνες εχει που μου διαγνωστηκε κ εχουν ερθει τα πανω κατω....
ποτε δεν θα εισαι οπως πριν.... 
δεν μπορεις να βαρας γροθια στο μαχαιρι συνεχεια...
δεν εισαι ατσαλινος να μην λυγισεις...
κ οταν φτασεις στο απροσωρητο θες να τα τελειωσεις ολα.. ετσι απλα... να σταματησει η οδυνη, οι ματαιες ελπιδες, ο πονος, η αφορητη δυστυχια....

αυτη ειναι η μια πλευρα του νομισματος ..

παμε στην αλλη τωρα, κ εδω θελω να εστιασεις !!!!!  :Smile: 

ακριβως για αυτους τους λογους, ολα αυτα πρεπει να μας δινουν δυναμη κ κουραγιο να συνεχισουμε κ να μην τα παρατησουμε, κ ποσο μαλλον οταν δεν ειναι η πρωτη δυσκολια, αλλα το εχουμε ξαναπερασει !!!!
οποτε κατι που εχουμε ξαναπερασει, τι κανουμε οεο ??
αντι να σκεφτομαστε πως θα δωσουμε τελος κ ποσο αδεια ειναι η ζωη μας, κανουμε εναν εσωτερικο μονολογο κ λεμε 
"ρε συ, εγω κ τις αλλες φορες που ημουν σε καταθλιψη/μανια, τα ιδια ελεγα !!'' "ομως περασαν " "χμμ, για να θυμηθω, πως περασαν, με ποιο τροπο κ σε ποσο χρονικο διαστημα?"
οι απαντησεις στις ερωτησεις αυτες τα λενε ολα !!!!
ειναι μια φαση η οποια δεν ειναι μη αναστρεψιμη !! εχεις καθε δικιο να νιωθεις ετσι τωρα, το κατανοω απολυτως !!
αλλα ξες φανταζομαι οτι δεν θα ειναι ετσι για παντα !!!!
θα παρελθει κ θα μεινει μονο σαν μια δυσαρεστη αναμνηση στο βαθος του μυαλου !!
οι προημουμενες εμπειριες παντα βοηθανε στο να δρομολογησουμε το μελλον μας κατα τον καλυτερο δυνατο τροπο !!!

αυτααα !!!!!!  :Smile: 
οσο για την ψυχολογο σου, εισαι πολυ τυχερη που επεσες πανω σε αυτην την κοπελα που εχει ολα τα θετικα που σου ειπα κ αναγνωριζεις κι εσυ !!! ειναι πολυ θετικο το οτι σου ειπε οτι μπορεις να την παιρνεις !!

καλη συνεχεια κ εδω θα ειμαστε να τα λεμε !!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## kyknos25

κοριτσια πραγματικα σας θαυμαζω!!διαβαζω με αφοσιωσει αυτα που γραφετε πραγματι σας συνδεει η ''ασθενεια''.εγω ειμαι καλυτερα εκει που αναρωσσα ανακαλυψα οτι η ''κολλητη'' μου επαιζε-παιζει με τον πρωην μου.φετος ειναι η χρονια μου αλλα δε θα το βαλω κατω!!

----------


## amelie74

λακρυμοζα μου σε ευχαριστω πολυ για το μηνυμα σου.
το διαβαζω και το ξαναδιαβαζω.
συγγνωμη που δεν σου απαντησα χθες αλλα δεν ημουν καθολου καλα και εξακολουθω να μην ειμαι.
κυκνε μου, περα απο την κοινη ασθενεια που εχουμε με την λακρυμοζα, προσωπικα την θαυμαζω και για καποια γνωρισματα της προσωπικοτητας της.
και βεβαια να μην το βαλεις κατω.
κοιτα τι λεει η υπογραφη σου! :Smile:  
εσενα ποια ειναι η διαγνωση σου?
διπολικη διαταραχη ή κατι αλλο?

----------


## amelie74

ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΑΝΕΒΩ ΨΗΛΑ ΣΤΟ ΒΟΥΝΟ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΜΕΤΑ ΝΑ ΠΕΣΩ ΣΤΟΝ ΓΚΡΕΜΟ!
ΒΑΡΕΘΗΚΑ ΤΑ ΤΑΛΑΝΤΕΥΟΜΑΙ ΣΤΑ ΒΑΘΗ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΥΨΗ.

----------


## amelie74

deleted.........

----------


## kyknos25

> λακρυμοζα μου σε ευχαριστω πολυ για το μηνυμα σου.
> το διαβαζω και το ξαναδιαβαζω.
> συγγνωμη που δεν σου απαντησα χθες αλλα δεν ημουν καθολου καλα και εξακολουθω να μην ειμαι.
> κυκνε μου, περα απο την κοινη ασθενεια που εχουμε με την λακρυμοζα, προσωπικα την θαυμαζω και για καποια γνωρισματα της προσωπικοτητας της.
> και βεβαια να μην το βαλεις κατω.
> κοιτα τι λεει η υπογραφη σου! 
> εσενα ποια ειναι η διαγνωση σου?
> διπολικη διαταραχη ή κατι αλλο?


εντονο αγχος αμελι μου με αποπροσωποποιηση κ επειδη το βιωσα εντονα υποτροπιασα κ αυτη τη φορα εχω κ ψυχαναγκασμους.ειμαι καλα τωρα κανω κ ψυχοθεραπειες.απλα το ενα μετα το αλλο..δεν υπαρχουν φιλες παιδια ισχυει.ζηλεια ζηλεια ζηλεια..δεν εχω ζηλεψει ποτε,δεν εχω κακιωσει ποτε κ οντως το βιωνω εντονα.
γυριζει η υποτιθεμενη κολλητη κ λεει 'τι να μας πεις μωρε που ψωνιζεις γκομενακια απ το φεησμπουκ'ελεγε οτι ναναι.ποιος ξερει τι θα ειπε στον πρωην μου κ εφυγε ετσι αποτομα.κ προσπαθουσα να καταλαβω τι ειχε συμβει αλλα ματαια..ο θεος αγαπει τον κλεφτει αγαπαει κ το νοικοκυρη ομως.ισχυει.
απογοητευση,πικρια σε ολο της το μεγαλειο αλλα που θα παει..ροδα ειναι..

----------


## amelie74

βρε κυκνε μου το οτι επεσες σε τετοια ατομα, δεν σημαινει πως ολος ο κοσμος απαρτιζεται απο τετοια.
καταλαβαινω απολυτα την απογοητευση και την πικρια σου, αλλα οπως λες και συ ροδα ειναι και γυριζει.
και γω(για αλλους λογους) προσπαθησα και επεισα τον εαυτο μου πως ροδα ειναι...
δεν γυρισε βεβαια η ροδα ακομα και ωρες-ωρες νιωθω πως ειναι πολυ αργα για να γυρισει, ομως αν δεν καταφερνα να πεισω τον εαυτο μου πως τα καλυτερα ειναι αυτα που θα ερθουν (εστω και αν αυτο δεν επαληθευτει ποτε),τωρα δεν θα ζουσα...
η ελπιδα πεθαινει τελευταια και γω δεν σκοπευω πλεον να πεθανω πριν πεθανει η ελπιδα.
(αναλαμπες αισιοδοξιας μετα την σημερινη συνεδρια με την ψυχολογο μου) :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## kyknos25

ετσι αμελι μου να ανεβαινεις!!που θα παει ποουυυυυ

----------


## amelie74

> ετσι αμελι μου να ανεβαινεις!!που θα παει ποουυυυυ


χεχεχε να εισαι καλα κοπελα μου.
ναι ενα ανεβασμα το χρειαζομαι γιατι παρατραβηξε η καταθλιψη.
βεβαια εχω και γω μεριδιο ευθυνης λιγακι για αυτη την διαθεση μου.
χθες μου απλωσαν το χερι για βοηθεια καποια πολυ ευαισθητα μελη του φορουμ (συναδελφοι και κεινοι-διπολικοι εννοω, τους οποιους γνωριζω χρονια) και εγω αντι να το πιασω,τους ελεγα μαλακιες.
θα επανορθωσω ομως σημερα. :Smile:

----------


## Lacrymosa

HeyzZzZ girlzZzZ !!!!!  :Smile: 
Αμελι απ ο,τι καταλαβαινω εισαι καλυτερα, ετσι ?? Ειδες που τελικα δεν ηταν για παντα κ ολο κ φευγει ?? Απλως οταν εισαι σε καταθλιψη η αρνητικη διαθεση κ τα συναισθηματα που επικρατουν τοτε δεν σου επιτρεπουν να δεις καποια φωτεινη πλευρα, εχεις στρεψει την πυραμιδα προς τη μαυρη πλευρα κ δεν κουνιεται, οταν ομως περασει αυτη η down φαση θα δεις οτι η πυραμιδα εχει κ αλλες πλευρες , τις οποιες η καταθλιψη δεν σε αφηνε να δεις !!!
Η συνεδρια με την ψυχολογο σου πιστευω σε βοηθησε σημαντικα, προσπαθησε να θυμασαι τα λογια της σε στιγμες down κ οταν πεφτεις να τα ανακαλεις στο μυαλο σου !! Φαινεται απο αυτα που γραφεις οτι ειναι εκπληκτικη κοπελα κ εχει τον τροπο να σε αγγιζει κ να σε νιωθει !!
Αντε ειμαι σιγουρη οτι απο δω κ στο εξης που πηρες μπρος θα τα πηγαινεις ολο κ καλυτερα !!!
Πιστεψε το αυτο κ κανε μια προσπαθεια, δλδ μην αφηνεσαι στη θλιψη να σε παρασυρει !!!

Κυκνακι μου χαιρομαο που εισαι κ εσυ καλυτερα, οσο για την κοπελα αυτη κ το τι εκανε μην το αφησεις να σε επηρεασει κ να σε ριξει ψυχολογικα, δεν αξιζει απλα, τετοιες υπερχουν πολλες, κ πολλες φορες πεφτουμε σε λαθος ατομα, νομιζω σε ενα αλλο θρεντ σου ειχα γραψει περρισοτερα για αυτο το θεμα !!!!

Καλη συνεχεια σε ολους μας !!!!!!!

ByeZzzZZz !!!!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## irene13

Ειλικρινά χαίρομαι όταν κάποιος αρχίζει και ξαναβρίσκει σιγά σιγά τον εαυτό του. Δεν είναι εύκολο αλλά όχι και ακατόρθωτο. Πιστεύω πως όλοι μας κάποια στιγμή θα τα καταφέρουμε, απλά πρέπει να πιστέψουμε και σε εμάς, όχι μόνο να περιμένουμε να μας βοηθήσουν τα χάπια. Εγώ ήμουν καλύτερα και αυτή τη βδομάδα που είχα άδεια ξανακύλισα λίγο, ξέρω και είμαι σίγουρη ότι κάποιο από τα χάπια με επηρέσασε λίγο και δεν μπορούσα να το παλέψω. Μάλλον, επειδή μίλησα με τον γιατρό μου πρέπει να σταθεροποιήθηκε ο θυροειδής μου και να με πειράζει το Τ4, μόνο που δεν μπορώ να το κόψω μέχρι να κάνω την εξέταση τη Δευτέρα. Όλα τα χάπια έχουν παρενέργειες, ακόμη και τα πιο απλά. Επίσης, τη Δευτέρα ξεκινάω και ψυχοθεραπεία, άντε να δούμε  :Smile:  Όλα αυτά όμως μου ανέβασαν λίγο τη διάθεση. Ξέρω ότι ο καθένας μας αν βάλει ένα στόχο και προσπαθεί να τον φτάσει, θα πάει καλύτερα, όπως επίσης το ότι αν ασχολούμαστε συνέχεια μ' αυτά θα είμαστε συνέχεια σ' αυτό το τρυπάκι. Θέλει λίγο διασκέδαση, κι αν δεν μπορούμε αρκετά έστω όσο αντέξουμε, μόνο και μόνο να αλλάξουμε παραστάσεις και σκέψεις. Πρέπει να ξεφεύγει το μυαλο λίγο για να μπορεί να δουλεύει πιο θετικά. Εύχομαι να διαβάζω καλά πράγματα για όλους μας, γιατί όλοι περνάμε περίπου τα ίδια και ξέρω πως είναι...Αλλά ξέρω ότι αν το αποφασίσουμε...ΘΑ ΤΑ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΟΥΜΕ!!!
Φιλάκιαααα

----------


## kyknos25

> HeyzZzZ girlzZzZ !!!!! 
> Αμελι απ ο,τι καταλαβαινω εισαι καλυτερα, ετσι ?? Ειδες που τελικα δεν ηταν για παντα κ ολο κ φευγει ?? Απλως οταν εισαι σε καταθλιψη η αρνητικη διαθεση κ τα συναισθηματα που επικρατουν τοτε δεν σου επιτρεπουν να δεις καποια φωτεινη πλευρα, εχεις στρεψει την πυραμιδα προς τη μαυρη πλευρα κ δεν κουνιεται, οταν ομως περασει αυτη η down φαση θα δεις οτι η πυραμιδα εχει κ αλλες πλευρες , τις οποιες η καταθλιψη δεν σε αφηνε να δεις !!!
> Η συνεδρια με την ψυχολογο σου πιστευω σε βοηθησε σημαντικα, προσπαθησε να θυμασαι τα λογια της σε στιγμες down κ οταν πεφτεις να τα ανακαλεις στο μυαλο σου !! Φαινεται απο αυτα που γραφεις οτι ειναι εκπληκτικη κοπελα κ εχει τον τροπο να σε αγγιζει κ να σε νιωθει !!
> Αντε ειμαι σιγουρη οτι απο δω κ στο εξης που πηρες μπρος θα τα πηγαινεις ολο κ καλυτερα !!!
> Πιστεψε το αυτο κ κανε μια προσπαθεια, δλδ μην αφηνεσαι στη θλιψη να σε παρασυρει !!!
> 
> Κυκνακι μου χαιρομαο που εισαι κ εσυ καλυτερα, οσο για την κοπελα αυτη κ το τι εκανε μην το αφησεις να σε επηρεασει κ να σε ριξει ψυχολογικα, δεν αξιζει απλα, τετοιες υπερχουν πολλες, κ πολλες φορες πεφτουμε σε λαθος ατομα, νομιζω σε ενα αλλο θρεντ σου ειχα γραψει περρισοτερα για αυτο το θεμα !!!!
> 
> Καλη συνεχεια σε ολους μας !!!!!!!
> ...


λαρκυ μου σε παω με χιλια :Smile: 
με εχει ριξει ψυχολογικα ναι ξερεις ειναι απ τα ατομα που δε το περιμενεις.τη βλεπω καθε μερα δουλευουμε μαζι οποτε καταλαβαινεις.δε ξερω τι μπορει να του ειπε παντως τα χειροτερα.
υπαρχουν σαφως πολυ σοβαροτερα προβληματα αλλα ξερεις εγω ζουσα σε ροζ συνεφφακι..αυτο ηταν δυνατη σφαλιαρα

----------


## amelie74

> Ξέρω ότι ο καθένας μας αν βάλει ένα στόχο και προσπαθεί να τον φτάσει, θα πάει καλύτερα


πολυ σοφη κουβεντα αυτη που λες irene13.
χωραει πολυ αναλυση...
η ελλειψη στοχων, οδηγει με μαθηματικη ακριβεια στην καταθλιψη.
στην συνεχεια η καταθλιψη σε κανει να μην μπορεις να θετεις στοχους κ.ο.κ....
φαυλος κυκλος δλδ.
τωρα η κοτα εκανε το αυγο ή το αυγο την κοτα?
δλδ η καταθλιψη οδηγει σε παραιτηση απο στοχους ή η ελλειψη στοχων σε οδηγει στην καταθλιψη?
οτι ομως και απο τα δυο να συμβαινει ΕΜΕΙΣ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΣΠΑΣΟΥΜΕ AΥΤΟΝ ΤΟΝ ΦΑΥΛΟ ΚΥΚΛΟ.
(τι ωραια που τα λεω ε? στην θεωρεια αριστα στην πραξη μηδεν...)




> Εύχομαι να διαβάζω καλά πράγματα για όλους μας, γιατί όλοι περνάμε περίπου τα ίδια και ξέρω πως είναι...Αλλά ξέρω ότι αν το αποφασίσουμε...ΘΑ ΤΑ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΟΥΜΕ!!!


ΑΜΗΝ ΓΙΑ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΜΑΣ ΚΟΠΕΛΑ ΜΟΥ!
ΕΤΣΙ ΑΙΣΙΟΔΟΞΗ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΑΜΕΙΝΕΙΣ! :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

> Αμελι απ ο,τι καταλαβαινω εισαι καλυτερα, ετσι ??


χμμμ καλυτερα?καπως καλυτερα.τουλαχιστον εφυγε ο αυτοκτονικος ιδεασμος.
η καταθλιψη δεν εχει φυγει ακομα.




> Φαινεται απο αυτα που γραφεις οτι ειναι εκπληκτικη κοπελα κ εχει τον τροπο να σε αγγιζει κ να σε νιωθει !!


ξερεις λακρυ κατι?
ισχυουν 100% αυτα που λες για την ψυχολογο μου.
απλα ξερεις τι?
επειδη ειναι τρομερα δοτικη και στοργικη...πως να στο πω...λειτουργει σαν υποκαταστατο μιας φιλεναδας,σαν υποκαταστατο σχεσης,σαν υποκαταστατο μητερας.
αυτο τωρα ειναι καλο ή κακο?
φοβαμαι μηπως βολευτω απο την στοργη και την δοτικοτητα της με αποτελεσμα να μην βαλω στοχο να ξαναβρω αληθινες φιλες...ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΞΑΝΑΒΡΩ ΑΛΗΘΙΝΑ "ΑΛΛΗΛΟΜΟΙΡΑΣΜΑΤΑ"
(you know what I mean...)
*ΟΛΗ ΜΟΥ Η ΖΩΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΒΙΚΥ....ΚΑΙ Η ΖΩΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΚΤΟΣ ΓΡΑΦΕΙΟΥ ΒΙΚΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΚΥΛΑΕΙ ΣΑΝ ΝΕΡΟ ΜΕΣΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΧΕΡΙΑ ΜΟΥ...* :Frown:

----------


## Lacrymosa

αμελι θελω πανω σ αυτο το τελευταιο να σου πω καποια πραγματα.. καταρχην ειναι πολυ θετικο που εφυγε ο αυτοκτονικος ιδεασμος, εισαι σε καλο δρομο κ θα πηγαινεις ολο κ πιο πανω κ καλυτερα..
οσο για την ψυχολογο πιστευω πρεπει να υπαρχουν καποια ορια, δλδ δεν πρεπει ο θεραπευτης να αντικαταστει επ ουδενι τον φιλο/η κτλ, επειδη ειναι πολυ καλη κ σε νιωθει εχεις δοθει ολοκληρωτικα σ αυτη τη θερπαευτικη σχεση κ ειναι λαθος αυτο, δλδ δεν σε ωφελει, πιστευω πρεπει να βαλεις μια διαχωριστικη γραμμη ωστε να μην σε επηρεαζει κατι αρνητικο πχ που θα συμβει εκει κ σε αλλους τομεις.. φιλικα στα λεω αυτα, ετσι ??  :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

εχεις δικιο βρε λακρυμοζα...αλλα δεν φταιω μονο εγω για το οτι εχω αναπτυξει αυτη την τοσο εξαρτητικη σχεση με την ψυχολογο μου.
οκ το οτι εχω εξαρτητικες τασεις απο τους παντες γενικοτερα ειναι γεγονος.
αλλα και ο τροπος με τον οποιο εργαζεται,ειναι τετοιος που ευνοει την εξαρτηση.
π.χ. μου εχει πει παρα πολλα στοιχεια για την προσωπικη της ζωη,μιλαμε στον ενικο,πινουμε καφε,εχει συγκινηθει αρκετες φορες με τα λεγομενα μου και στο τελος καθε συνεδριας με αγκαλιαζει και με φιλαει.

απο την αλλη παλι οφειλω να αναγνωρισω(και θα ηταν αχαριστια να μην το εκανα),οτι ειναι ενας πανεξυπνος ανθρωπος,με παρα πολλες γνωσεις και οτι με εχει βοηθησει να αναγνωρισω τοσο τα θετικα οσο και τα νοσηρα στοιχεια του χαρακτηρα μου,πραγμα το οποιο σταδιακα θα με οδηγησει στην αυτογνωσια και κατ'επεκταση στο να αγαπησω τον εαυτο μου και να παψω να "με πολεμαω".
επισης μου εχει δωσει ΤΡΟΜΕΡΑ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΕΣ ΣΥΜΒΟΥΛΕΣ ΣΧΕΤΙΚΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΠΩΣ ΝΑ ΧΕΙΡΙΣΤΩ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΑ ΘΕΜΑΤΑ.ΚΑΙ ΑΦΥΠΝΙΣΤΙΚΕΣ "ΣΦΑΛΙΑΡΕΣ" ΜΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΡΙΞΕΙ ΚΑΤΑ ΚΑΙΡΟΥΣ,ΠΡΑΓΜΑ ΤΟ ΟΠΟΙΟ ΜΟΥ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΕΤΑΙ.δλδ δεν "μου χαιδευει τα αυτια".
*ΜΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΡΟΣΦΕΡΕΙ ΣΕ ΚΑΘΑΡΑ ΨΥΧΟΘΕΡΑΠΕΥΤΙΚΟ ΕΠΙΠΕΔΟ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ!!!*
αλλα ρε συ λακρυ τι να της πω? "αποστασιοποιησου απο μενα?μην εισαι τοσο τρυφερη?μην εκδηλωνεις την ευαισθησια και την συμπαθεια σου προς εμενα?"
δεν θα ειναι σαν να της υποδεικνυω πως να κανει τη δουλεια της?
στην τελικη μετα απο πολυ ψαξιμο ΕΓΩ ΤΗΝ ΕΠΕΛΕΞΑ ΓΙΑ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΟ ΜΟΥ.
δεν ηρθε εκεινη να μου χτυπησει την πορτα του σπιτιου μου και να μου πει "ελα να γινω ψυχολογος σου" :Stick Out Tongue: 

ΤΗΝ ΕΚΤΙΜΑΩ ΑΦΑΝΤΑΣΤΑ ΑΠΛΑ ΕΧΩ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΙΣΤΕΙ ΛΙΓΑΚΙ...

----------


## Lacrymosa

χμμμ αμελι it 's for sure complicated ετσι οπως το εθεσες.. κοιτα ειναι λιγο διαχυτικη η κοπελα κατα τη γνωμη μου, αλλα οπως λες κι εσυ ξερει καλυτερα αυτη τη δουλεια της κ γιατι να επιλεξει την ταδε συμπεριφορα κτλ οποτε εμεις ως πιο αδαεις δεν θα κρινουμε... αλλα προσπαθησε να μην το εχεις αυτο ως ερεισμα κ αλλοθι, τι θελω να πω, οτι εχετε μια πολυ καλη θεραπευτικη σχεση κ συνεργασια, μεσα απο την οποια εχουν προκυψει πολλα θετικα αποτελεσματα στην κοσμοαντιληψη σου, στα συναισθηματα σου, σε καθε εκφανση της ζωης σου οπως εσυ θα το αντιλαμβανεσαι.. απλα οπως σου ειπα βαλε μια διαχωριστικη γραμμη ωστε να μην περιστρεφεται η καθημερινοτητα σου γυρω απο αυτη τη θεραπευτικη προσεγγιση, δλδ κανε κι αλλα πραγματα ωστε να εισαι γενικοτερα ευδιαθετη κ χαρουμενη κ αυτο να εχει γενικοτερο αντικτυπο, δλδ μην αυτοπεριοριζεσαι σε αυτη τη σχεση, γιατι κλεινεις ετσι ενα κουκουλι κ μετα θα ειναι δυσκολο να το σπασεις, γιατι θα σε προστατευει μεσα σ αυτο η ασφαλεια που αισθανεσαι...

φυσικα κ δεν θα της πεις να αποστασιοποιηθει ουτε θα κανεις εσυ κατι τετοιο, βαλε "εσωτερικα" ορια να το πω λολ !!

ελπιζω ο τροπος που τα εγραψα να μην ειναι μπερδευτικος !!!  :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

καθολου μπερδευτικος!αντιθετα τρομερα βοηθητικος ειναι ο τροπος που εξεθεσες την αποψη σου! :Smile: 
ειδικα αυτο το που μου λες το να κανω και αλλα πραγματα που να με γεμιζουν, ειναι νομιζω οτι πιο σοφο!!! :Smile:

----------


## Lacrymosa

χαιρομαι που δεν ειναι μπερδευτικος!!  :Smile:  κοιτα οταν κανουμε πραγματα που μας γεμιζουν κ μας κανουν να νιωθουμε ωραια με τον εαυτο μας, ειναι ο,τι καλυτερο κ ποσο μαλλον για το προβλημα αυτο, κ δεν σημαινει οτι πρεπει απαραιτητα να ειναι καποια δραστηριοτητα, αλλα μπορει να ειναι μια εικονα, ενα τραγουδι, μια ωραια σκεψη, μια συζητηση με εναν φιλο, μια βολτα στην παραλια by night (το ιδανικοτερο !!) κ πολλα ακομη πoυ συνηθως προσπερναμε στο ντουκου !!  :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

λοιπον με αφορμη ενα θρεντ που ανοιχτηκε με θεμα "τι σας κανει ευτυχισμενους", οσο και μια προσωπικη συζητηση που ειχα με ενα μελος,σας δηλωνω οτι απο δω και περα σταματαω να ποσταρω στο τοπικ "διπολικη διαταραχη" ,γιατι συνειδητοποιησα οτι η καταθλιψη μου,η οποια συνεχως υποτροπιαζει εχει να κανει με εξωγενεις παραγοντες και οχι με την χημεια του εγκεφαλου μου.
οταν λεω εξωγενεις παραγοντες αναφερομαι σε ΑΠΟΡΡΙΨΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΝΕΚΛΠΗΡΩΤΟΥΣ ΣΤΟΧΟΥΣ-ΕΠΙΘΥΜΙΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΟΠΟΙΟΥΣ ΚΑΠΟΤΕ ΠΑΛΕΨΑ ΣΚΛΗΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΛΕΟΝ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΤΟ ΚΟΥΡΑΓΙΟ.
αρκετα με την σημαια της διπολικης την οποια κρατουσα τοσο καιρο παραμασχαλα και δεν ελεγα να την αποχωριστω.
δεν ειναι μομφη ουτε ομως και "τιτλος τιμης".
αρκετα με τον παλαιας σχολης ψυχιατρο μου ο οποιος πιστευει στα γονιδια και οχι στην καταλυτικη επιδραση του περιβαλλοντος στη διαμορφωση της προσωπικοτητας των ανθρωπων.
Η ΒΙΚΥ ΤΗΝ ΟΠΟΙΑ ΘΕΩΡΩ ΚΟΡΥΦΗ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΠΑΣΧΩ ΑΠΟ ΙΣΧΥΡΕΣ ΝΕΥΡΩΣΕΙΣ.
(και το χω ακουσει και απο αλλη ειδικο αυτο).
το να κανεις απο τα 21 μεχρι τα 37 σου χρονια ΜΙΑ και μοναδικη μανια(πολυ μικρης χρονικης διαρκειας και σχετικα μικρης εντασης), δεν σε κατατασει στους διπολικους.
μια φιλη μου καποτε οταν διαβαζαμε μαζι υπο την επηρεια του ρεντ-μπουλ και του αγχους ειδε τα φυλλα του βιβλιου να γυριζουν,χωρις να συμβαινει κατι τετοιο.
δεν πηρε ποτε της φαρμακο και ειναι μια χαρα.
να την καταταξουμε μηπως και κεινη στους ψυχωτικους?
δεν ξερω πλεον που θα ποσταρω.
ισως στις διαταραχες προσωπικοτητας,ισως στο αγχος-φοβιες .
αλλα για να ειμαι απολυτα ειλικρινης , αν υπηρχε ενα θρεντ με τιτλο "ΠΛΗΡΗΣ ΑΠΟΓΟΗΤΕΥΣΗ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΑΔΙΚΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΖΩΗΣ" θα με εξεφραζε πολυ περισσοτερο.
ποσταροντας εδω βεβαια γνωρισα πολυ αξιολογα διπολικα μελη (λακρυ,αρκτος,βασιλης κ.α.) .
τους ευχομαι να ειναι παντα ευτυχισμενα και ευχομαι να μην χαθουμε.
οσο για μενα-ανεξαρτητως διαγνωσεως- δεν υπαρχει πλεον ελπιδα.
δεν υπαρχει "χωρος" για μενα στην ευτυχια.
ΑΠΛΑ ΑΠΟ ΕΝΑ ΣΗΜΕΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΑΣ ΝΑ ΕΛΠΙΖΕΙΣ...
ΣΤΑΜΑΤΑΣ ΝΑ ΘΕΣ...
επαναλαμβανω δεν θεωρω σε καμια περιπτωση μομφη την διπολικη διαταραχη και συμπαθω τρομερα ολους τους διπολικους του φορουμ απλα συνειδητοποιησα οτι τελικα επροκειτο για λαθος διαγνωση εστω και με καποιο λαγκ ετων...

----------


## arktos

αμελί, δν καταλαβαίνω γιατί τα λες αυτά.

δν πάσχεις απο διπολική?

το οτι εχεις περάσει μια φορά μανια δν σημαινει κατι.

κ γω μια φορά πέρασα.
τι σημαινει αυτο δλδ πως δν πασχω απο δπολικη?

----------


## Lacrymosa

αμελι μεγαλο θεμα ανοιγεις.. χωραει πολυ συζητηση πανω σ αυτο...
κοιτα θα σου πω καποια πραγματακια κ αμα θες μπορεις να τα σκεφτεις, διαβασα πολυ προσεκτικα ολο το ποστ κ θελω να σου επισημανω τα εξης :
απ ο,τι φαινεται απο τα γραφομενα σου σε εχει πιασει μια ταση αρνητικης θεωρησης της ζωης κ των πραγματων.. ισως εχεις κανει πολυ εμδοσκοπηση κ εσωτερικη περισυλλογη αλλα το συμπερασμα στο οποιο κατεληξες ειναι μαλλον επισφαλες.. οτι δλδ εισαι αποτυχημενη κ μονο δυστυχιες εχεις στη ζωη σου... ετσι ΔΕΝ ειναι, ετσι το βλεπεις στην παρουσα φαση... η εντονη καταθλιπτικη διαθεση που εχεις σε κανει να τα βλεπεις ετσι τα πραγματα... επισης προσεξε μην σκεφτεσαι κ παρα πολυ.. δλδ τι θελω να πω... οσο περιστρεφεις τη σκεψη σου γυρω απο γεγονοτα κ καταστασεις του παρελθοντος κ τα υπεραναλυεις, τοσο πιο πολυ κολλας... αμα καθεσαι ολη μερα κ σκεφτεσαι "ετσι μου τα φερε η ζωη", "δεν μπορω αλλο να ελπισω κ να προσπαθησω", "ειμαι καμμενη απο χερι κ τερμα καθομαι κ κλαιω τη μοιρα μου", σιγουρα μπροστα δεν θα πας, στασιμη σταντε θα μεινεις, κ ειναι πολυ επιφοβο να πας πιο πισω...

για αυτο προσπαθησε να αποτιναξεις αυτες τις αρνητικες σκεψεις απο το μυαλο σου κ να τις αντικαταστησεις με αλλες θετικες.. μην κολλας στο παρελθον κ τι επαιξε, ποιος εφταιξε κτλ, ετσι αδικα αναλωνεις τη σκεψη σου κ μεγαλωνει η απαισιοδοξια κ ο αρνητισμος...

Ζααατ !! γιατι δεν προσπαθεις να δεις πως θα αντιμετωπισεις το παρον?? κανε εναν προγραμματισμο για το τωρα... δεν ωφελει σε τιποτα να κολαμε σε πραγματα τετελεσμενα...

το αμα ειναι σωστη η λανθασμενη η διαγνωση (αμα δλδ εισαι οντως διπολικη η οχι), νομιζω πρεπει ισως να το επανεξετασεις αυτο το θεμα σε επομενη συνεδρια με την ψυχολογο σου, εμεις ο,τι κ να πουμε ειδικοι δεν ειμαστε κ θα πεσουμε εξω...

εγω προσωπικα δεν ειδα καμια μομφη για τους διπολικους ουτε ενοχληθηκα απο κατι, don 't worry, there 's nothing dreadful !!

οσο για το που θα ποσταρεις, αυτο νομιζω οτι ειναι στην κριση τη δικια σου, οπως νιωθεις καλυτερα...

λες οτι εχεις ζησει μια κ μονο μανια, εγω εχω διπολικη 6 μηνες κ εχω κανει 3 εντονα μανιακα, θα ηθελες ειλικρινα να εισαι σε αναλογη φαση??

τεσπα δεν θα συγκρινουμε τι ειναι καλυτερο κ τι χειροτερο, ΑΛΛΑ ο,τι μας ερχεται πρεπει να προσπαθουμε με ολα τα οπλα να το αντιμετωπιζουμε.. εμενα μου ηταν τρομερα δυσκολο στα 20 να μου πουν οτι ξες εχεις διπολικη κ παρε 4 χαπια.... εχασα ατομα απο γυρω μου γι αυτο το λογο, τα σκατωσα με τους γονεις μου, εκανα μια αποπειρα, εχασα ενα ολοκληρο εξαμηνο, εκτεθηκα σε ατομα, κ ομως αυτα ειναι παρελθον κ δεν τα σκεφτομαι καν, κοιταω το παρον κ προχωραω !!!

ο,τι αλλο θες μπορουμε να συζητησουμε κ αν καπου εχεις καποια ενσταση !!!

(κανονισε να ερθεις θεσσ btw !!)

α κ εγραψα ενα bipolar poem στα ελληνικα αυτη τη φορα, θα το βαλω στο θρεντ το δικο σου, αλλα επειδη ειναι λιγακι depressive, επλιζω να μην επηρεαστεις !!

αυτααα !!!

----------


## amelie74

> αμελί, δν καταλαβαίνω γιατί τα λες αυτά.
> 
> δν πάσχεις απο διπολική?
> 
> το οτι εχεις περάσει μια φορά μανια δν σημαινει κατι.
> 
> κ γω μια φορά πέρασα.
> τι σημαινει αυτο δλδ πως δν πασχω απο δπολικη?


απλα εμπιστευομαι πολυ τις γνωσεις της ψυχολογου μου.
συνεπως και την διαγνωση της.
μπορει η Βικυ να ειναι σχετικα νεα κοπελα(33 ετων) και να ιδιωτευσε προσφατα,ομως....εχει τρομερα υψηλο iq, εχει ιδρωσει ο κωλος της για πολλα χρονια πανω απο τα βιβλια,εχει ψυχαναλυθει και η ιδια επι 6 χρονια και εχει εργαστει στα πλαισια της εκπαιδευσης της δυο χρονια σε κλινικη.
συνεπως παρα το νεαρο της ηλικιας της εχει πειρα και τρομερες γνωσεις.
και ας πουμε οτι με γνωριζει μονο 4 μηνες ομως...
δεν ειναι η μονη που εχει μου εχει πει οτι δεν πασχω απο διπολικη διαταραχη.
τα ιδια μου ειχε πει και μια ψυχιατρος-ψυχοθεραπευτρια,πολυ προχωρημενης ηλικιας,η οποια με παρακολουθουσε απο τα 23 μου εως τα 33 μου.
*βασικα δεν μου εχουν πει οτι δεν εχω καμια σχεση με την διπολικη διαταραχη.
επι λεξη μου εχουν πει οτι ΕΧΩ ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΑ ΔΙΠΟΛΙΚΗΣ ΔΙΑΤΑΡΑΧΗΣ.*

αρκτε πιστευω οτι τα ορια αναμεσα στην νευρωση και την ψυχωση(γιατι και η δδ ανοικει στις μη σχιζοφρενικου τυπου ψυχωσεις),ειναι πολυ λεπτα και δυσδιακριτα.
αυτο σημαινει οτι υπαρχουν ατομα που εχουν περασει "ξυστα" απο την διπολικη διαταραχη.
δεν ξερω πως αλλιως να το πω.
δεν εχω "καθαροαιμη" διπολικη διαταραχη.

οταν ειχα νοσηλευτει με καταθλιπτικο επεισοδιο καταλαβα τι σημαινει μανιοκαταθλιψη.
ειδα διπολικη κοπελα να προσπαθει να με καψει με το τσιγαρο της.
ειδα διπολικους να παραληρουν.
τελος γνωρισα εναν αντρα με διπολικη διαταραχη ( με τον οποιο ειχαμε ενα ας το πουμε φλερτακι παρολο το χαλι που ειχαμε και οι δυο μας ),να του μιλαω τρυφερα και να νομιζει πως ειμαι η μητερα του.(ακομα συγκινουμε οταν θυμαμαι αυτη τη σκηνη)
ο Θεος να τους εχει καλα ολους αυτους τους ανθρωπους που γνωρισα στο ψυχιατρειο.
δεν το λεω καθολου ρατσιστικα αλλα εγω δεν εχω βιωσει τετοιες καταστασεις. 

ας το κανω πιο λιανα...μπορει δυο ανθρωποι να εχουν πυρετο αλλα ο ενας να εχει 37,5 και ο αλλος 43.
ασθενεις ειναι και οι δυο απλα για τον ενα "εχει σπασει το θερμομετρο".

ελπιζω να εγινα κατανοητη.

----------


## amelie74

> εμενα μου ηταν τρομερα δυσκολο στα 20 να μου πουν οτι ξες εχεις διπολικη κ παρε 4 χαπια.... εχασα ατομα απο γυρω μου γι αυτο το λογο, τα σκατωσα με τους γονεις μου, εκανα μια αποπειρα, εχασα ενα ολοκληρο εξαμηνο, εκτεθηκα σε ατομα, κ ομως αυτα ειναι παρελθον κ δεν τα σκεφτομαι καν, κοιταω το παρον κ προχωραω !!!
> 
> (κανονισε να ερθεις θεσσ btw !!)


λακρυμοζα μου, 
συμμεριζομαι οσο δεν μπορεις να φανταστεις τον πονο και την δυστυχια που βιωσες και θαυμαζω αλλο τοσο τον δυναμισμο και την μαχητικοτητα σου.
ομως...εσυ εισαι 20 χρονων και εχεις ολη τη ζωη μπροστα σου.

*εγω ειμαι 37 και ΕΧΟΥΝ ΓΑΜΗΘΕΙ ΤΑ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΖΩΗΣ ΜΟΥ.ΤΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΣΤΑ ΟΠΟΙΑ ΟΙ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΕΣ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΕΣ ΒΡΙΣΚΟΝΤΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΑΠΟΓΕΙΟ ΤΟΣΟ ΤΗΣ ΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΙΚΟΤΗΤΑΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΣΤΟΝ ΕΡΣΑΣΙΑΚΟ ΤΟΜΕΑ ,ΟΣΟ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΣ ΣΕΞΟΥΑΛΙΚΟΤΗΤΑΣ ΤΟΥΣ.ΟΛΕΣ ΜΑ ΟΛΕΣ ΟΙ (ΠΡΩΗΝ) ΦΙΛΕΣ ΜΟΥ ΕΡΓΑΖΟΝΤΑΙ,ΕΧΟΥΝ ΒΡΕΙ ΤΟΝ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟ ΤΗΣ ΖΩΗΣ ΤΟΥΣ,ΕΧΟΥΝ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΜΗΤΕΡΕΣ.
ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΥΛΟΓΗ Η ΠΕΡΙΣΥΛΛΟΓΗ ΣΤΗΝ ΟΠΟΙΑ ΒΡΙΣΚΟΜΑΙ?
ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΥΛΟΓΗ Η ΚΑΤΑΘΛΙΨΗ ΠΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΠΡΟΞΕΝΕΙ Ο ΑΠΟΛΟΓΙΣΜΟΣ ΤΗΣ ΖΩΗΣ ΜΟΥ?
ΕΓΩ ΠΟΤΕ ΘΑ ΤΑ ΖΗΣΩ ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΚΟΡΙΤΣΙ ΜΟΥ?
ΣΤΑ 40?ΣΤΑ 50?ΣΤΑ 60?
ΠΟΤΕ?

IT'S TOO LATE LAKRY...
ΠΑΕΙ ΕΦΥΓΕ ΤΟ ΤΡΕΝΟ...
ΟΧΙ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΒΕΒΑΙΑ ΜΕΡΙΔΙΟ ΕΥΘΥΝΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΓΩ ΓΙ'ΑΥΤΟ...*

----------


## amelie74

> Ζααατ !! γιατι δεν προσπαθεις να δεις πως θα αντιμετωπισεις το παρον?? κανε εναν προγραμματισμο για το τωρα... δεν ωφελει σε τιποτα να κολαμε σε πραγματα τετελεσμενα...


ναι λακρυ μου στο παρον ειμαστε και δεν πρεπει να κολλαμε στο παρελθον ΑΛΛΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΠΡΟΣΦΑΤΑ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΥΠΕΡΒΑΣΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΕΙΕΣ (ΣΕ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΕΠΙΠΕΔΑ) ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΩΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΗΡΑ ΤΟΝ ΠΟΥΛΟ!!!

----------


## Θεοφανία

> λοιπον με αφορμη ενα θρεντ που ανοιχτηκε με θεμα "τι σας κανει ευτυχισμενους", οσο και μια προσωπικη συζητηση που ειχα με ενα μελος,σας δηλωνω οτι απο δω και περα σταματαω να ποσταρω στο τοπικ "διπολικη διαταραχη" ,γιατι συνειδητοποιησα οτι η καταθλιψη μου,η οποια συνεχως υποτροπιαζει εχει να κανει με εξωγενεις παραγοντες και οχι με την χημεια του εγκεφαλου μου.
> οταν λεω εξωγενεις παραγοντες αναφερομαι σε ΑΠΟΡΡΙΨΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΝΕΚΛΠΗΡΩΤΟΥΣ ΣΤΟΧΟΥΣ-ΕΠΙΘΥΜΙΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΟΠΟΙΟΥΣ ΚΑΠΟΤΕ ΠΑΛΕΨΑ ΣΚΛΗΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΛΕΟΝ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΤΟ ΚΟΥΡΑΓΙΟ.
> αρκετα με την σημαια της διπολικης την οποια κρατουσα τοσο καιρο παραμασχαλα και δεν ελεγα να την αποχωριστω.
> δεν ειναι μομφη ουτε ομως και "τιτλος τιμης".
> αρκετα με τον παλαιας σχολης ψυχιατρο μου ο οποιος πιστευει στα γονιδια και οχι στην καταλυτικη επιδραση του περιβαλλοντος στη διαμορφωση της προσωπικοτητας των ανθρωπων.
> Η ΒΙΚΥ ΤΗΝ ΟΠΟΙΑ ΘΕΩΡΩ ΚΟΡΥΦΗ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΠΑΣΧΩ ΑΠΟ ΙΣΧΥΡΕΣ ΝΕΥΡΩΣΕΙΣ.
> (και το χω ακουσει και απο αλλη ειδικο αυτο).
> το να κανεις απο τα 21 μεχρι τα 37 σου χρονια ΜΙΑ και μοναδικη μανια(πολυ μικρης χρονικης διαρκειας), δεν σε κατατασει στους διπολικους.
> μια φιλη μου καποτε οταν διαβαζαμε μαζι υπο την επηρεια του ρεντ-μπουλ και του αγχους ειδε τα φυλλα του βιβλιου να γυριζουν,χωρις να συμβαινει κατι τετοιο.
> ...


αμελί....
Στα είπα πριβέ, να στα πω και δημόσια.... :Smile: 

Κάνεις ένα μεγάλο λάθος. Βλέπεις το δέντρο και δεν βλέπεις το δάσος. Η ασθένεια σου, όποιο και αν είναι το όνομα της, είναι ένα κομμάτι από τη ζωή σου. 
Δεν είναι όλη σου η ζωή.
Εσύ έχεις επιλέξει να καταλαμβάνει το 100% της ύπαρξης σου και να έχεις βουλιάξει κυριολεκτικά μέσα σε αυτήν, τη χρησιμοποιείς για να τραβάς την προσοχή, (των γονιών σου περισσότερο), αλλά αυτό σου έχει γίνει βίωμα και το κάνεις σε όλα τα επίπεδα των σχέσεων σου, κερδίζοντας όμως τι?
Την προσοχή των γύρω σου αλλά για πόσο? Λίγο αργότερα όλοι συνεχίζουν κανονικά τη ζωή τους, ενώ εσύ όχι.
Τόσα χρόνια που είμαστε εδώ, έχω διαβάσει άπειρα ποστ σου.
Να σου πω κάτι?
Όπως περιγράφεις τη ζωή σου και γω θα είχα κατάθλιψη, άσχετα αν ήταν αποτέλεσμα διπολικής ή οποιασδήποτε ασθένειας, ή απλά αποτέλεσμα της καθημερινότητας μου.
Δεν κάνεις απολύτως τίποτα, λογικό δεν είναι? Δεν περνάς μια φάση, εδώ μιλάμε για 15 χρόνια.
Επαναλαμβάνομαι, αλλά θα σου πω, πως έχω φίλους με προβλήματα πολύ πιο δύσκολα από τη διπολική, αλλά τους βλέπω να παλεύουν σε όλα τα επίπεδα, (σχέση/φιλους/δουλειά). 
Εσύ δεν κάνεις τίποτε άλλο από το να κλαίγεσαι όλη μέρα για την ασθένεια που έχεις ή δεν έχεις, για τους γονείς σου, για την αδελφή σου, για τον εκάστοτε ειδικό, για τους άντρες, για τη ζέστη, για το κουνούπι που σου τσίμπησε τη μύτη.
Ξέρεις τι είναι αυτό?
Απλή δυστυχία, που προκύπτει μέσα από την καθημερινότητα σου. 
Τι κάνεις λοιπόν?
παίρνεις αποφάσεις.
Είσαι 37. Αν θες μέχρι τα 107 σου να είσαι στην ίδια κατάσταση, είναι πανεύκολο.
Αν δεν θες να είσαι, ψάξε που κανεις ΕΣΥ το λάθος και όχι οι γύρω σου και κινητοποιήσου.

Εκατό χρόνια να πηγαίνεις στη Βίκυ και άλλα εκατό να σου γράφουμε εμείς εδώ μέσα λέξεις συμπαράστασης, εσύ πάλι στον ίδιο παρανομαστή θα είσαι και αυτό δεν είναι αποτέλεσμα της αρρώστιας σου, αλλά των επιλογών σου.

----------


## amelie74

Θεοφανια,
καταρχας ξεκιναω απο τη βαση οτι ολα αυτα που λες,τα λες κολοπροαιρετα και με διαθεση να με αφυπνισεις και να με θεσεις προ των ευθυνων μου.
τα εχω ακουσει και απο αλλους ανθρωπους-ειδικους και μη-εστω και με διαφορετικο τροπο.
ομως παρολη την ευστροφια που ομολογουμενως διαθετεις, επειδη δεν εισαι ειδικος δεν λαμβανεις υποψιν σου οτι ολες τις παραπανω δυσλειτουργικες και αυτοτακαστροφικες συμπεριφορες που επελεξα , δεν τις επελεξα συνειδητα αλλα ασυνειδητα και το μονο βεβαιο οπως λες και συ ειναι οτι αυτος που ζημιωνεται απο αυτη τη σταση απεναντι στη ζωη ειμαι εγω.

τα λογια σου με πονανε γιατι σε ενα μεγαλο βαθμο κρυβουν αληθειες και παρολο που ποναω γουσταρω που δεν μου χαιδευεις τα αυτια.
ομως...πριβε σου ανεφερα καποιες προσπαθειες που εκανα τελευταια προκειμενου να ξεφυγω απο αυτη την ηθελημενη ή μη μιζερια,οι οποιες δεν καρποφορισαν (δεν εχω προβλημα να τις αναφερουμε και δημοσια ,γιατι οσο ρεζιλι ηταν να γινω απο τα γραφομενα μου εδω μεσα ,εχω ηδη γινει).
και θα σου πω τωρα κατι (μετα φοβου Θεου μην φαω κι αλλο χεσιμο :P):
ειμαι σχεδον βεβαιη πως οι φιλοι σου οι οποιοι εχουν διαταραχες ΑΛΛΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΥΤΥΙΣΜΕΝΟΙ,δεν εχουν φαει τοσες ηττες στον τομεα που σου ανεφερα οσες εχω φαει εγω.
και πιστευω πως αυτο δεν οφειλεται στο οτι δεν "προβαλλουν" το προβληματα τους οπως κανω εγω ,αλλα στο οτι ΤΟΥΣ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΡΟΙΚΙΣΕΙ Η ΦΥΣΗ.
οσο για τις αποπειρες κοινωνικοποιησης που εχω κανει τελευταια,επισης δεν βλεπω να τις αναγνωριζεις.
απο κει που ημουν στους 4 τοιχους του δωματιου μου επι σειρα ετων για τους χ,ψ,ζ λογους,φετος οπως ξερεις (ειχε γινει σχεδον μεσανατολικο στο φορουμ),ενταχθηκα σε καποιο κεντρο ημερας,ασχετα αν εφυγα για τους λογους που εφυγα...
επισης ΤΟΛΜΗΣΑ να ζητησω ΕΓΩ το τηλεφωνο ενος ανθρωπου που με αγγιξε η "ευγενια ψυχης του",με τον οποιο εχτισα σταδιακα μια πολυ ομορφη σχεση φιλιας.
υπηρχαν στιγμες που ετρεμαν τα ποδια μου απο το αγχος του "εξω" (γιατι οπως σου εχω πει εχω και αγοραφοβια) ,ομως πιεζα τον εαυτο μου να βγει μαζι του, γιατι ηξερα οτι μονο καλο θα μου εκανε αυτο. 
τελος μετα απο πολυ ψαξιμο βρηκα ενα νεο κεντρο ημερας στο οποιο θα ενταχθω απο Σεπτεμβρη.

ολα αυτα ρε συ Θεοφανια δεν ειναι βηματα?
πολυ πιθανον αλλοι ασθενεις να εχουν κανει πολυ περισσοτερα βηματα , πολυ περισσοτερες υπερβασεις αλλα καλη μου Θεοφανια οταν ενας ανθρωπος ειναι με το ποδι στον γυψο για πολυ καιρο δεν μπορει ξαφνικα να τρεξει μαραθωνιο , ασχετα αν μονο ενας μαραθωνιος θα του χρειαζοταν προκειμενου να κερδισει το χαμενο εδαφος,τον χαμενο χρονο,την χαμενη (?) ζωη...

----------


## Θεοφανία

> Θεοφανια,
> καταρχας ξεκιναω απο τη βαση οτι ολα αυτα που λες,τα λες κολοπροαιρετα και με διαθεση να με αφυπνισεις και να με θεσεις προ των ευθυνων μου.
> τα εχω ακουσει και απο αλλους ανθρωπους-ειδικους και μη-εστω και με διαφορετικο τροπο.
> ομως παρολη την ευστροφια που ομολογουμενως διαθετεις, επειδη δεν εισαι ειδικος δεν λαμβανεις υποψιν σου οτι ολες τις παραπανω δυσλειτουργικες και αυτοτακαστροφικες συμπεριφορες που επελεξα , δεν τις επελεξα συνειδητα αλλα ασυνειδητα και το μονο βεβαιο οπως λες και συ ειναι οτι αυτος που ζημιωνεται απο αυτη τη σταση απεναντι στη ζωη ειμαι εγω.
> 
> τα λογια σου με πονανε γιατι σε ενα μεγαλο βαθμο κρυβουν αληθειες και παρολο που ποναω γουσταρω που δεν μου χαιδευεις τα αυτια.
> ομως...πριβε σου ανεφερα καποιες προσπαθειες που εκανα τελευταια προκειμενου να ξεφυγω απο αυτη την ηθελημενη ή μη μιζερια,οι οποιες δεν καρποφορισαν (δεν εχω προβλημα να τις αναφερουμε και δημοσια ,γιατι οσο ρεζιλι ηταν να γινω απο τα γραφομενα μου εδω μεσα ,εχω ηδη γινει).
> και θα σου πω τωρα κατι (μετα φοβου Θεου μην φαω κι αλλο χεσιμο :P):
> ειμαι σχεδον βεβαιη πως οι φιλοι σου οι οποιοι εχουν διαταραχες ΑΛΛΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΥΤΥΙΣΜΕΝΟΙ,δεν εχουν φαει τοσες ηττες στον τομεα που σου ανεφερα οσες εχω φαει εγω.
> ...


αμελί...
Σίγουρα έχεις κάνει προσπάθειες και μπροβο σου, οκ είναι βήματα πολύ σημαντικά που σε πάνε μπροστά, ΌΜΩΣ, είναι τόσο αργές οι κινήσεις σου που θες ολόκληρες δεκαετίες να φτάσεις σε ένα σημείο που θα είσαι ικανοποιημένη με τη ζωή και την κατάσταση σου.
Το καταλαβαίνω το παράδειγμα με το γύψο και το τρέξιμο και εν μέρει έχεις δίκιο, σκέψου όμως πως η ζωή περνά από μπροστά σου και τα καλύτερα χρόνια σου φεύγουν σαν αέρας.
Δεν θα αναφερθώ στη μεταξύ μας κουβέντα αν δεν θες να πάρεις και άλλες απόψεις, αν νομίζω πως στο θέμα του συντρόφου θα μπορούσες να κάνεις μια συζήτηση με όλους και να βοηθηθείς.
Λυπάμαι που θα σε κακοκαρδίσω, αλλά και εκεί δικό σου είναι το λάθος.
Όσο για τους ανθρώπους που κάνω παρέα και αντιμετωπίζουν πρόβλημα, θα σου πω το εξής. Προχθές βγήκα με δυο φίλες έξω και πήγαμε για φαγητό. Ξέρεις τι αντιμετωπίζουν και η δυο: την Αρτα και τα Γιάννενα. 
Δεν αναφερθήκαμε ούτε μια φορά σε αρρώστιες/γιατρούς/χαπια/απόγνωση. Μιλήσαμε για γκόμενους, για διακοπές, για καλλυντικα, για τις εκπτώσεις, για τον καιρό...για ένα εκ πράγματα εκτός από ..προβλήματα.
Αυτό θέλω να σου δείξω και πριβέ και δημόσια. Πως εσύ ασχολείσαι ΜΟΝΟ με αυτό, έχεις κολλήσει εκεί και σε τρώει απαγορεύοντας σου να πας παρακάτω. ΟΜΩΣ αυτό δεν είναι θέμα της οποιασδήποτε ασθένειας έχεις, αλλά δικό σου.
Κάνε ένα πείραμα.
Φαντάσου πως πήγαμε εγώ και συ για καφέ. Τι θα συζητούσαμε? Ποιο θέμα θα ήταν το πρώτο και το τελευταίο?

----------


## amelie74

> Σίγουρα έχεις κάνει προσπάθειες και μπροβο σου, οκ είναι βήματα πολύ σημαντικά που σε πάνε μπροστά, ΌΜΩΣ, είναι τόσο αργές οι κινήσεις σου που θες ολόκληρες δεκαετίες να φτάσεις σε ένα σημείο που θα είσαι ικανοποιημένη με τη ζωή και την κατάσταση σου.


κι αν αυτοι οι αργοι ρυθμοι εμπεριεχουν "τοσο αντεχω" και οχι "τοσο θελω" ? 




> Κάνε ένα πείραμα.
> Φαντάσου πως πήγαμε εγώ και συ για καφέ. Τι θα συζητούσαμε? Ποιο θέμα θα ήταν το πρώτο και το τελευταίο?


αρχικα θα συζητουσαμε face to face για ολα αυτα που εχουμε συζητησει ως ιντερνετικες φιγουρες.
στην συνεχεια αν ενιωθα πως "σου ειμαι αποδεκτη" και εχοντας πιει 2-3 μπυριτσες,πιστεψε με θα συζητουσαμε πολυ πιο ευχαριστα θεματα.

και ξερεις ισως εκει να ειναι ολο το ζουμι....δεν νιωθω αποδεκτη,νιωθω πως δεν εχω ή δεν αξιζω την προσοχη των αλλων για αυτο που ειμαι,οποτε υποσυνειδητα ισως προσπαθω "να κερδισω τον οικτο",παρα να μην νιωθει αυτος ο αλλος τιποτα απολυτως για μενα...

χμ...και που καταληγουμε? μαλλον στο οτι πρεπει να κανω βηματα προκειμενου να χτισω την αυτοεκτιμηση μου , παρα να εκλιπαρω την προσοχη και την αποδοχη των αλλων,δινοντας διασταση στο προβλημα που αντιμετωπιζω.

----------


## Θεοφανία

> αρχικα θα συζητουσαμε face to face για ολα αυτα που εχουμε συζητησει ως ιντερνετικες φιγουρες.
> στην συνεχεια αν ενιωθα πως "σου ειμαι αποδεκτη" και εχοντας πιει 2-3 μπυριτσες,πιστεψε με θα συζητουσαμε πολυ πιο ευχαριστα θεματα.
> 
> και ξερεις ισως εκει να ειναι ολο το ζουμι....δεν νιωθω αποδεκτη,νιωθω πως δεν εχω ή δεν αξιζω την προσοχη των αλλων για αυτο που ειμαι,οποτε υποσυνειδητα ισως προσπαθω "να κερδισω τον οικτο",παρα να μην νιωθει αυτος ο αλλος τιποτα απολυτως για μενα...
> 
> χμ...και που καταληγουμε? μαλλον στο οτι πρεπει να κανω βηματα προκειμενου να χτισω την αυτοεκτιμηση μου , παρα να εκλιπαρω την προσοχη και την αποδοχη των αλλων,δινοντας διασταση στο προβλημα που αντιμετωπιζω.


καταρχήν χαίρομαι που κάνεις την αυτοκριτική σου και αρχίζεις να σε μαθαίνεις.
Ξέρεις, όποια γνώμη και να έχουν οι άλλοι, η δική σου μετραει όσον αφορά εσένα.
Θεωρώ πως έχεις επιλέξει να ζεις το ανέκδοτο με το γρύλο.
Πριν καν δεις αν μπορεί να σε αποδεκτεί ο άλλος, ή να του τραβήξεις την προσοχή με άλλα σου προτερήματα, ακυρώνεις τον εαυτό σου και κάνεις την τρίχα τροιχιά με την ασθένεια για να ασχοληθουν οι άλλοι μαζί σου.
Δεν είναι τελείως ανούσιο όμως αυτό?
Οκ, θα κάτσει ο άλλος να ακούσει το πρόβλημα, θα σου πει και μια συμβουλή και μετα θα βγει ή θα μιλήσει με άλλους που έχουν να του πουν κάτι, ή ακόμη και να τον κάνουν να νιώσει καλύτερα.
Αν είχες και συ να επιλέξεις ανάμεσα σε ένα άτομο που κλαίγεται συνέχεια και ένα άλλο που θα πείτε ένα σωρό μπούρδες, αλλά θα σου φτιάξει τη διάθεση και θα ξεφύγεις για λίγο από τα δικά σου, τι θα επέλεγες?
Θα μου πεις, μα τι να συζητήσω? Τα μόνα νέα είναι από την ψυχολόγο και την οικογένεια.
Μα δεν είναι απαραίτητο να μιλήσεις για σένα. Μπορείς να ενδιαφερθείς για τους άλλους, για τα γκομενικά τους, για τη δουλειά τους, να πεις την άποψη σου, κουβέντα να γίνεται.
Αυτό λέγεται κοινωνικοποίηση και επειδή είναι πιο εύκολο να κοινωνικοποιηθείς πρώτα με φίλους και μετά με γκόμενο, ξεκίνα από κει... :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

> Οκ, θα κάτσει ο άλλος να ακούσει το πρόβλημα, θα σου πει και μια συμβουλή και μετα θα βγει ή θα μιλήσει με άλλους που έχουν να του πουν κάτι, ή ακόμη και να τον κάνουν να νιώσει καλύτερα.
> Αν είχες και συ να επιλέξεις ανάμεσα σε ένα άτομο που κλαίγεται συνέχεια και ένα άλλο που θα πείτε ένα σωρό μπούρδες, αλλά θα σου φτιάξει τη διάθεση και θα ξεφύγεις για λίγο από τα δικά σου, τι θα επέλεγες?


δεν εχεις αδικο βρε Θεοφανια,αλλα ο χωρος στον οποιο συνυπαρχουμε εδω και τοσα χρονια,δεν ειναι ουτε καφετερια ουτε κανενα μεζεδοπωλειο.
ειναι φορουμ υποστηριξης ατομων που αντιμετωπιζουν ψυχολογικα θεματα,αλλος μεγαλυτερα αλλος μικροτερα.
αυτο που θελω να πω ειναι οτι αν δεν "κλαφτω" εδω μεσα που θα κλαφτω?
ειμαι η μονη αλλωστε που το κανω?
γιατι μπορει να δινω διασταση στο προβλημα μου,αλλα αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι δεν υφισταται.

οσων αφορα τις συμβουλες σου για την συναναστροφη με ανθρωπους στην real life θα προσπαθησω να τις ακολουθησω γιατι ειναι σοφες. :Smile: 

μεχρι να τις κανω ομως πραξη....θα με "ανεχτεις" για λιγο ακομα "ακουγοντας" με να γκρινιαζω σαν μωρο "για το κουνουπι που με τσιμπησε?" :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Lacrymosa

αμελι να σε ρωτησω κατι σχετικα με τη δουλεια που λες, τι σχολη εχεις τελειωσει ?? το χεις κυνηγησει να βρεις απασχοληση η το αντικειμενο σου δεν εχει?? στον οαεδ το σκεφτηκες?? γιατι ξες το να απασχολουμαστε καπου γεμιζει η μερα κ αλλαζει το μυαλο παρασταση..για part-time εστω το σκεφτηκες ??

----------


## amelie74

αχ λακρυμοζα μου πολυ πονεμενη ιστορια το θεμα της σχολης και πολυ πονεμενη ιστορια το θεμα της δουλειας.
ειχα περασει σε μια πολυ υψηλοβαθμη και πολλα υποσχομενη σχολη θετικης κατευθυνσης (εξ ου και η ανορθογραφια μου  :Stick Out Tongue: ), η οποια ομως συνειδητοποιησα στην πορεια οτι μου εφερνε απαιχθια με αποτελεσμα να την παρατησω.
καλουμαστε δυστυχως να παρουμε αποφασεις,οι οποιες καθοριζουν το μελλον μας σε μια ηλικια που δεν ξερουμε τι μας γινεται.
(οχι οτι τωρα ξερω)

οσων αφορα αυτο που ελεγα για τις προσπαθειες για επαγγελματικη καταξιωση δεν εννοουσα δουλεια...
τωρα θα με παρετε για θεοτρελλη αλλα εννουσα να δημοσιευσει τα ποιηματα και γενικοτερα τα γραπτα μου καποιος εκδοτικος οικος.
το ξερω δεν παω καλα..
για κανονικη δουλεια δεν ψαχνομαι πια.(ασε που και να ψαχνομουν σιγα μην εβρισκα στις μερες μας).
αλλα η ουσια ειναι οτι νιωθω οτι δεν μπορω να εργαστω (λογω αγχους).
η ψυχολογος μου πιστευει οτι μπορω απλα δεν εχω καποιο ισχυρο κινητρο.
το ιδιο και ο ψυχιατρος μου.
οπως λες και συ αλλα και η ψυχολογος μου η δουλεια βοηθαει πολλαπλως περα απο τον οικονομικο τομεα.
εχω υπαρξει εργαζομενη λακρυ μου και οση κουραση και αν ενιωθα,οση γκρινια κι αν εριχνα απο το πρωι ως το βραδυ για την προισταμενη μου,για καποιες συναδελφους μου,για το πρωινο ξυπνημα, τωρα συνειδητοποιω ποσο καλο μου ειχε κανει.
ενιωθα δημιουργικη,ειχα πολυ μεγαλυτερη αυτοεκτιμηση απο οτι εχω τωρα,ενιωθα αυτονομη(εστω και μερικως),τα Σαββατοκυριακα και οι αργιες επερναν αλλη αξια, εκει μεσα εκανα φιλιες και εναν αρκετα σοβαρο δεσμο,ασχετα αν δεν προχωρησε για καποιους λογους.

καποια στιγμη παραιτηθηκα απο τη δουλεια επειδη δεν τα πηγαινα καλα με καποια ατομα.
και καπου τοτε αρχισε να με παιρνει η κατω βολτα.
αρχισα να μπεκροπινω απο τις 10 το πρωι με αποτελεσμα να με βρουν μια μερα σε κωμα απο το αλκοολ οι γονεις μου και να με κουβαλανε σηκωτη οι τραυματιοφορεις στα επειγοντα και αλλη μια μερα παραλιγο να παθω εισροφιση στον υπνο μου απο το αλκοολ.

για το οτι αφησα τη σχολη ειλικρινα δεν μετανιωνω καθολου αλλα τωρα πια συνειδητοποιω οτι ηταν μεγαλο σφαλμα που την αφησα τη δουλεια.

πολλες παραιτησεις γενικοτερα περιλαμβανει η ζωη μου....
παραιτηση απο τη σχολη....
παραιτηση απο τη δουλεια...
παραιτηση απο την κοινωνικη ζωη που ειχα μεχρι πριν καποια χρονια...
μεχρι και τα αγγλικα μου παρατησα περσι παρολο που δεν ημουν και τοσο χαλια.
(ευτυχως που εχω και σενα καλη μου :Smile:  και μου θυμιζεις το αγγλικο λεξιλογιο μιας και απ'οτι εχω καταλαβει τα κατεχεις απταιστα τα αγγλικα :Smile: ).

----------


## Θεοφανία

> δεν εχεις αδικο βρε Θεοφανια,αλλα ο χωρος στον οποιο συνυπαρχουμε εδω και τοσα χρονια,δεν ειναι ουτε καφετερια ουτε κανενα μεζεδοπωλειο.
> ειναι φορουμ υποστηριξης ατομων που αντιμετωπιζουν ψυχολογικα θεματα,αλλος μεγαλυτερα αλλος μικροτερα.
> αυτο που θελω να πω ειναι οτι αν δεν "κλαφτω" εδω μεσα που θα κλαφτω?
> ειμαι η μονη αλλωστε που το κανω?
> γιατι μπορει να δινω διασταση στο προβλημα μου,αλλα αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι δεν υφισταται.
> 
> οσων αφορα τις συμβουλες σου για την συναναστροφη με ανθρωπους στην real life θα προσπαθησω να τις ακολουθησω γιατι ειναι σοφες.
> 
> μεχρι να τις κανω ομως πραξη....θα με "ανεχτεις" για λιγο ακομα "ακουγοντας" με να γκρινιαζω σαν μωρο "για το κουνουπι που με τσιμπησε?"


σιγουρα εδω ο χώρος είναι διαφορετικος από ένα καφέ, αλλά, εδώ αντικατορπτίζεται και το έξω μας.
Δηλαδή.
Ακόμη και εδώ μέσα μοιάζεις σα να μη θες να κοινωνικοποιηθείς. 
Δεν γράφεις σε κανένα άλλο θέμα πέραν του δικού σου, ή πχ της λάκρι που σε στηρίζει εδώ και μιλάτε την ίδια γλώσσα. Στο παρελθόν σου έκανα έντονη κριτική για υτό, δεν χρειάζεται να το πούμε δημόσια. Αυτό όμως που είναι το ζουμί για μένα και θα βοηθήσει περισσότερο ΕΣΕΝΑ είναι να κάνεις διαλείμματα από το εγώ σου και καμιά βόλτα στους άλλους. Να ασχολείσαι και με κάτι πέρα από σένα.
Λες παρακάτω πως όλοι σου λένε ότι μπορείς να δουλέψεις, αλλά εσύ κρίνεις πως δεν μπορείς.
Τι θα γινόταν αν δεν μπορούσαν οι δικοί σου να σε στηρίξουν οικονομικά?
Θα πήγαινες για δουλειά θες δεν θες.
Εγώ δεν θα σου προτείνω να δουλέψεις αφού έχεις αυτή την πολυτέλεια. Πήγαινε όμως κάπου ως εθελόντρια. Υπάρχουν χιλιάδες οργανισμοί και σίγουρα πολλοί στην περιοχή σου. Ξέρεις τι όμορφα θα νιώσεις προσφέροντας βοήθεια στους άλλους?
Ξεκίνα μια δίαιτα, πήγαινε σε ένα ήσυχο γυμναστήριο ή κάνε γυμναστική σπίτι. Ξέρεις πόσο όμορφα θα αισθανθείς όταν δεις τον εαυτό σου να ομορφαίνει?
Συζήτησε με τη Βίκυ την αγοραφοβία σου και προσπάθησε να την καταπολεμήσεις. 
Κοινωνικοποιήσου, εκεί είναι όλο το ζουμί.

----------


## Lacrymosa

αμελι κακως που παρατησες τη σχολη... ενα πτυχιο καλο θα ηταν να το ειχες, κι ας μην σου αρεζε αυτο που σπουδαζεις, ποτε δεν ξερεις πως τα φερνει η ζωη...
τεσπα το ζητουμενο δεν ειναι το παρελθον, αλλα το παρον...
εχεις σκεφτει το ενδεχομενο στον οαεδ?? η σε καποιο μαγαζι/καπου που ξερεις οτι μπορεις να ανταπεξελθεις?? δεν ειναι κ κακο να ρωτησεις ευθεως, στην τελικη η μιση ντροπη δικια σου, η μιση δικια τους... αλλα μην προδικαζεις γιατι μενεις απραγη ετσι...
οπως σου εγραψε η θεοφανια σχετικα με την κοινωνικοποιηση, εκει πρεπει να εστιασεις, γιατι οταν ασχολεισαι με κατι, ειτε ειναι δουλεια ειτε κατι αλλο, αποσπαται η σκεψη απο τη διπολικη κ τα συνεπακολουθα της κ ξελαμπικαρεις..

----------


## amelie74

> Δεν γράφεις σε κανένα άλλο θέμα πέραν του δικού σου, ή πχ της λάκρι που σε στηρίζει εδώ και μιλάτε την ίδια γλώσσα. Στο παρελθόν σου έκανα έντονη κριτική για υτό, .....


και εξακολουθεις να μου κανεις.
Θεοφανια δεν ξερω πως να στο πω αλλα εισαι απο τα λιγα ατομα για τα οποια δεν ξερω τι να νιωσω?
η μαλλον νιωθω αντιφατικα συναισθηματα...
απο τη μια εκτιμηση για το οτι εχεις καταλαβει για μενα ορισμενα πραγματα που μου τα χουν πει μονο ειδικοι,χωρις καν να εισαι ειδικος ,χωρις καν να με εχεις δει απο κοντα.
εκτιμηση επισης για το γεγονος οτι καταλαβαινω οτι το να βοηθας τους ανθρωπους σου δινει ενα αισθημα πληροτητας.

απο την αλλη παλι με θυμωνεις(οχι γιατι δεν μου χαιδευεις τα αυτια-αν επιζητουσα απο σενα κατι τετοιο δεν θα σου εστελνα πριν απο λιγες μερες που ημουν χαλια προσωπικα μηνυματα σχετικα με το πως να αντιμετωπισω το αδιεξοδο στο οποιο βρισκομουν).
απλα με θυμωνεις γιατι η κριτικη σου οσο καλοπροαιρετη κι αν ειναι,ειναι εν μερει αδικαιολογιτα σκληρη.

οκ δεκτα ολα αυτα που λες περι κοινωνικοποιησης , αλλα οσων αφορα το που ποσταρω,εχω να πω τα εξης,παρολο που ειναι σαν να απολογουμαι για τις συμπαθειες μου και τις επιλογες μου,πραγμα που δεν το βρισκω και τοσο σωστο:

1)νομιζω πως εχω απαντησει στα προβληματα αρκετων μελων του φορουμ.
το οτι αυτα τα μελη ειναι διπολικα,εχει να κανει κυριως με το γεγονος οτι ταυτιζομαι περισσοτερο μαζι τους και ειναι λογικο αυτο,οπως π.χ. αν καποιος εχει ψυχωση ειναι λογικο να νιωθει πιο κοντα του τους ψυχωτικους παρα τους καταθλιπτικους 
2)το οτι εχω ιδιαιτερη συμπαθεια στην Λακρυμοζα,δεν εχει να κανει μονο με το οτι με στηριζει ,ουτε μονο με το οτι εχει διπολικη διαταραχη.
εχει να κανει κυριως με την καλοσυνη που πηγαζει απο τα γραφομενα της,με το οτι θεωρω οτι για την ηλικια της εχει τρομερη συγκροτηση σκεψης και με το γεγονος οτι θαυμαζω την μαχητικοτητα με την οποια αντιμετωπιζει το "τερας της διπολικης" παρα το γεγονος οτι της διαγνωστηκε τοσο προσφατα και ηρθαν τα πανω-κατω στη ζωη της.
3)το γεγονος οτι ποσταρω κυριως στο θεμα μου, δεν εχει να κανει με το οτι ειμαι βουτηγμενη στο "εγω" μου, αλλα πελαγωμενη απο τα προβληματα μου,γιατι οπως εχεις καταλαβει βαλλομαι απο χιλιες πλευρες.
οταν ειμαι σε αυτη την φαση δεν μπορω να δωσω,γιατι για να δωσεις πρεπει να "εχεις".
4)ναι οκ ειμαι εγωκεντρικη,αλλα ρε συ Θεοφανια δεν ειμαι μονο αυτο.
πιστευω πως εχω και θετικα γνωρισματα στην προσωπικοτητα μου,τα οποια αλλα μελη τα εχουν αναγνωρισει και μου τα εχουν επισημανει.
εν ολιγοις πιστευω πως δεν ειμαι το "εγωκεντρικο τερας" που με παρουσιαζεις , εστω κι αν τα κινητρα αυτης της κριτικης σου πιστευω πως δεν ειναι για να με μειωσουν.

----------


## arktos

αμελι, αυτα τα προβληματα σου ποια είναι?

θα 'θελα να τα ξανακουσω.

----------


## amelie74

> εχεις σκεφτει το ενδεχομενο στον οαεδ?? η σε καποιο μαγαζι/καπου που ξερεις οτι μπορεις να ανταπεξελθεις?? δεν ειναι κ κακο να ρωτησεις ευθεως, στην τελικη η μιση ντροπη δικια σου, η μιση δικια τους... αλλα μην προδικαζεις γιατι μενεις απραγη ετσι...


για να ειμαι απολυτα ειλικρινης,αυτο που θα φοβομουν αν πηγαινα να χτυπησω Λακρυ μου την οποιαδηποτε πορτα δεν θα ηταν τοσο το να μην με προσλαβουν αλλα το να με προσλαβουν. :Stick Out Tongue: 
και μην φανταστεις οτι ειμαι δα και η κορη του Ωναση.
στερουμαι καποια πραγματα(αναφερομαι και σε υλικο επιπεδο)απο το γεγονος οτι δεν εργαζομαι.
και ειλικρινα δεν εχω ξεκαθαρισει ακομα μεσα στο ρημαδι το μυαλο μου αν ειμαι ανεργη,αεργη ή ανικανη προς εργασια. 

οσων αφορα αυτο που μου ειπατε τοσο εσυ οσο και η Θεοφανια περι κοινωνικοποιησης εχετε 1000% δικιο και εχω βρει εναν χωρο που θα με βοηθησει να κοινωνικοποιηθω απο Σεπεμβρη.

τωρα...οσων αφορα την προχθεσινη μας συζητηση θυμαμαι πως μου ανεφερες οτι εχασες εξαιτιας της διπολικης ενα εξαμηνο.
μια συμβουλη εχω να σου δωσω ως πολυ μεγαλυτερη και ως πολυ πιο καμμενη:
το οτι χαθηκε ενα εξαμηνο δεν ειναι τιποτα.ειναι κατι που αναστρεφεται παρα πολυ ευκολα.
ΑΠΛΑ ΜΗΝ ΑΦΗΣΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΧΑΘΕΙ "ΜΙΑ ΖΩΗ".
ΕΙΜΑΙ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΗ ΠΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΣΦΑΛΜΑ. :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

> αμελι, αυτα τα προβληματα σου ποια είναι?
> 
> θα 'θελα να τα ξανακουσω.


αρκτε υποννοεις οτι δεν εχω προβληματα ή οτι δεν ειναι σοβαρα?
δεν σε γνωριζω προσωπικα αλλα νομιζω πως εχεις διαβασει απειρα ποστ μου σε αυτο το φορουμ και εχουμε ανταλλαξει πεντε κουβεντες.
παμε απο την αρχη λοιπον:

1)ενα γονεικο περιβαλλον ακρως καταπιεστικο και ακρως παρεμβατικο στη ζωη μου και στις προσωπικες μου επιλογες(σε σημειου να περναει απο την εγκριση τους μεχρι και το αρωμα που φοραω).
για να μην αναφερθω στο οτι μεχρι τα 21 μου ετρωγα ξυλο.
για να μην αναφερθω στην μεχρι αηδιας απαισιοδοξια που διακατεχει τον πατερα μου για τα παντα.
για να μην αναφερθω στο γεγονος οτι μολις νοσησα και αφησα το πανεπιστημιο η μανα μου με αποκαλουσε απλα τεμπελα.
2)ψυχικη διαταραχη,ειτε αυτη λεγεται διπολικη,ειτε μεταιχμιακη,ειτε αγχωδης (αμα εχεις παει σε τοσους ειδικους καπου μπερδευεσαι).
3)ελλειψη ερωτικου συντροφου εδω και αρκετο καιρο.
4)η αδερφουλα μου με την οποια εχουμε ερθει αρκετα κοντα τον τελευταιο καιρο πασχει απο ψυχωση.
παλιοτερα ζηλευα την προσοχη που της εδιναν οι γονεις.
πλεον στενοχωριεμαι που την βλεπω να υποφερει και δεν σου κρυβω πως αθελα της ωρες-ωρες με κουραζει.
5)ελλειψη κοινωνικης ζωης.

ειναι λιγα ή αμελητεα?

----------


## arktos

αμελι, αν ειχες κ ενα παιδί κ ένα σπιτι να συντηρήσεις παρεα με τη διπολική τί θα έκανες?

----------


## amelie74

> αμελι, αν ειχες κ ενα παιδί κ ένα σπιτι να συντηρήσεις παρεα με τη διπολική τί θα έκανες?


αν ημουν στην θεση σου,θα παλευα σκληρα για να τα ανταπεξελθω,θα ιδρωνα,αντλωντας ομως δυναμη τοσο απο ανθρωπους που με εκτιμανε και αγαπανε (σε φιλικο επιπεδο) οσο και απο τον ανθρωπο της ζωης μου που με λατρευει,*χωρις αυτο να σημαινει οτι πιστευω πως ολα αυτα σου χαριστηκαν*.
οσο τυχερη θεωρω εσενα για αυτους τους ανθρωπους που εχεις διπλα σου,αλλο τοσο τυχερους θεωρω και εκεινους,γιατι απο οσο σε ξερω εισαι ενας ανθρωπος με μεγαλες ευαισθησιες και μεγαλη δοτικοτητα.

----------


## Θεοφανία

Αμελί θα ξεκινήσω με το εξής: δεν σε ξέρω, δεν με έχεις πειράξει και δεν έχω καμία διάθεση να έρθω σε αντιπαράθεση μαζί σου.
Σου λέω μόνο τη ΔΙΚΗ μου γνώμη απέναντι στην κατάσταση σου και επειδή μου τη ζήτησες, όχι αυθαίρετα.
Αν δεν συμφωνείς ή με θεωρείς άδικη ή υπερβολική αδιαφόρησε και πήγαινε παρακάτω... :Smile: 




> και εξακολουθεις να μου κανεις.
> Θεοφανια δεν ξερω πως να στο πω αλλα εισαι απο τα λιγα ατομα για τα οποια δεν ξερω τι να νιωσω?
> η μαλλον νιωθω αντιφατικα συναισθηματα...
> απο τη μια εκτιμηση για το οτι εχεις καταλαβει για μενα ορισμενα πραγματα που μου τα χουν πει μονο ειδικοι,χωρις καν να εισαι ειδικος ,χωρις καν να με εχεις δει απο κοντα.
> εκτιμηση επισης για το γεγονος οτι καταλαβαινω οτι το να βοηθας τους ανθρωπους σου δινει ενα αισθημα πληροτητας.
> 
> όντως, απλά ότι και να κάνω εγώ ή οποιοσδήποτε, αν δεν θες εσύ η ίδια να βοηθήσεις τον εαυτό σου, δεν θα υπάρξει κανένα αποτέλεσμα.
> 
> απο την αλλη παλι με θυμωνεις(οχι γιατι δεν μου χαιδευεις τα αυτια-αν επιζητουσα απο σενα κατι τετοιο δεν θα σου εστελνα πριν απο λιγες μερες που ημουν χαλια προσωπικα μηνυματα σχετικα με το πως να αντιμετωπισω το αδιεξοδο στο οποιο βρισκομουν).
> ...


Εν κατακλείδι, πιστεύω πως έχεις μάθει να αρκείσαι σε λίγα, ίσως φταίει και το περιβάλλον σου σε αυτό. Αν έχεις σίγουρη τη στέγη, το φαί και το χαρτζηλίκι, έχεις την πολυτέλεια να αφεθείς σε μια αιώνια γκρίνια. 
Πρόσεξε όμως: αν δεν τα είχες όλα αυτά και ήσουν αναγκασμένη να δουλέψεις, (πχ αρκτος/μπροκεν), θα αναγκαζόσουν εκ των πραγμάτων να κοινωνικοποιηθείς και κει θα ερχόντουσαν οι φίλοι, οι σχέσεις, όλα.
Δεν θεωρώ δηλαδή καλο το ότι έχεις τα βασικά. Από κει προέρχεται η πηγή του κακού.

----------


## arktos

> αν ημουν στην θεση σου,θα παλευα σκληρα για να τα ανταπεξελθω,θα ιδρωνα,ανλτωντας ομως δυναμη τοσο απο ανθρωπους που με εκτιμανε και αγαπανε (σε φιλικο επιπεδο) οσο και απο τον ανθρωπο της ζωης μου που με λατρευει,*χωρις αυτο να σημαινει οτι πιστευω πως ολα αυτα σου χαριστηκαν*.
> οσο τυχαιρη θεωρω εσενα για αυτους τους ανθρωπους που εχεις διπλα σου,αλλο τοσο τυχαιρους θεωρω και εκεινους,γιατι απο οσο σε ξερω εισαι ενας ανθρωπος με μεγαλες ευαισθησιες και μεγαλη δοτικοτητα.


θα σου πω ομως εδω πως ειχα μεγάλες απωλειες.
κ νιωθω πολλες τυψεις.
έχασα χρονια που θα μπορουσα να μοιραστω με την κορη μου.
2 χρονια σε καταθλιψη, δν εδινα κατι σε κανενα.
μια αγκαλια μπορουσα να της προσφερω μονο.
στη δουλεια μου ακομη λενε διαφορα πισω απο την πλάτη μου.
δν μιλαω για το στιγμα εδω.
λεω για το οτι ποτε δν καταλαβαν πως προκειται για ασθενεια, αλλα για αδυναμια απεναντι σε προβληματα.

δν ειμαι κ τοσο τυχερή σε σχεση με τους ανθρωπους που εχω διπλα μου.
αν εξαιρεσω το παιδί μου, το συντροφο μου κ 2-3 φιλους, θα πρεπει να σου θυμισω πως ειχα ενα σύζυγο ο οποιος ειναι αλκοολικος.
οταν για 2 χρονια καταφερα μονη μου να κοψω το αλκοολ, μεσα στο σπιτι κυκλοφορουσε παντα ενα ουισκυ.
το ποτο που επινα.
ο ψυχίαττρος μου τοτε μού ειχε πει πως αυτη η κατασταση ειναι σαν να κλεινεις έναν καρδιοπαθή 
μεσα σε ένα δωματιο με έναν καπνιστή που σβήνει το ένα κ αναβει το αλλο κ το δωματιο ειναι ερμητικά κλειστο.
να πω για τους γονεις μου?
που συνεχιζουν να θελουν αυτόν τον ανθρωπο διπλα μου.
να πηγαινω στο δικαστηριο για το διαζύγιο μου κ να βλεπω τον ιδιο μου τον πατερα διπλα στον πρωην.
σε αυτον που πολυ καλα γνωριζαν πως στις 3 τα ξημερώματα πήγαινε κ μου αγοραζε 2 κ 3 γρ κοκα για να εξυπηρετησει δικές του αναγκες.
κ χιλια 2 αλλα.
δν νομιζω πως ειναι κ τα καλυτερα ολα αυτά....

οφειλω ομως για να ζησω να συνεχισω να πολεμαω.
σου ειπα σε πριβε συνομιλια μας πως θα κανεις μια καλη αρχή για να αποκτησεις έναν κυκλο ανθρωπων.
ακομη ομως δν σε ειδα.
ελπιζω να συμβαινει αυτο γιατί εισαι λιγο πεσμενη αυτες τις μερες....

----------


## Lacrymosa

> για να ειμαι απολυτα ειλικρινης,αυτο που θα φοβομουν αν πηγαινα να χτυπησω Λακρυ μου την οποιαδηποτε πορτα δεν θα ηταν τοσο το να μην με προσλαβουν αλλα το να με προσλαβουν.
> και μην φανταστεις οτι ειμαι δα και η κορη του Ωναση.
> στερουμαι καποια πραγματα(αναφερομαι και σε υλικο επιπεδο)απο το γεγονος οτι δεν εργαζομαι.
> και ειλικρινα δεν εχω ξεκαθαρισει ακομα μεσα στο ρημαδι το μυαλο μου αν ειμαι ανεργη,αεργη ή ανικανη προς εργασια. 
> 
> οσων αφορα αυτο που μου ειπατε τοσο εσυ οσο και η Θεοφανια περι κοινωνικοποιησης εχετε 1000% δικιο και εχω βρει εναν χωρο που θα με βοηθησει να κοινωνικοποιηθω απο Σεπεμβρη.
> 
> τωρα...οσων αφορα την προχθεσινη μας συζητηση θυμαμαι πως μου ανεφερες οτι εχασες εξαιτιας της διπολικης ενα εξαμηνο.
> μια συμβουλη εχω να σου δωσω ως πολυ μεγαλυτερη και ως πολυ πιο καμμενη:
> ...


amelie πιστευω πως εχεις πολυ δυναμη μεσα σου κ ικανοτητες αλλα ο φοβος της αποτυχιας κ της απορριψης σε μπλοκαρει απ το να αναλαβεις κατι, ειτε αυτο ειναι εργασια, ειτε μια φιλικη/ερωτικη σχεση κτλ, κ με αποτελεσμα να μενεις απραγη... προσπαθησε να σπασεις αυτο το φοβο γιατι το αγχος ειναι ο χειροτερος συμβουλος κ να αντιμετωπισεις την αγοραφοβια... σκεψου πως γιατι οι αλλοι να τα καταφερνουν παρα τις οποιες αντιξοοτητες κ εσυ οχι ?? τι παραπανω εχουν?? προσπαθησε να απεμπολησεις τις αρνητικες κ απαισιοδοξες σκεψεις κ βαλε για αρχη εναν ευκολο κ προσβασιμο στοχο, κ παλεψε για αυτο, κ ας αποτυχεις, που πραγμα δυσκολο αμα προσπαθησεις πραγματικα, αλλα κ αυτο να συμβει θα εισαι ησυχη με τη συνειδηση σου οτι προσπαθησες κ δεν αφεθηκες...

ανικανη προς εργασια σαφως κ δεν εισαι, δεν εχει σχεση το οτι εισαι bipolar με το αν μπορεις να δουλεψεις, απλως προσπαθησε να βρεις μια δουλεια που θα αντεχεις κ δεν θα τα παρατησεις.. λες παραπανω οτι παλιοτερα που ειχες απασχοληση περαν των οποιων προβληματων στον εργασιακο κυκλο ενιωθες πιο γεματη κ πληρης, αυτο νομιζω λεει πολλα...

δεν υπαρχει λογος να φοβασαι κανεναν, δεν λεω βεβαια να αρχισεις να χτυπας ασυστολα πορτες αλλα καπου που βλεπεις οτι μπορεις να ανταποκριθεις κανε την κινηση κ η μιση ντροπη δικια τους...

η εργασια προσφερει πολλα οφελη, περαν των οικονομικων απολαβων, σε προσωπικο, διαπροσωπικο, ψυχοθεραπευτικο επιπεδο... μην το αφηνεις ετσι, εγω να φανταστεις που παρολο που ενδεχεται λογω διπολικης να μην μπορεσω να δουλεψω στο αντικειμενο που σπουδαζω, μιας κ ειναι λεπτο κ εχω να κανω με αλλους ανθρωπους, δεν το βαζω κατω ουτε θα παρατησω τη σχολη, κ μπορει να εχασα ενα εξαμηνο, αλλα εχω βαλει στοχο στην εξεταστικη σεπτεμβριου να τα περασω κ τα 6 !!!

διαβασα για τη συμπεριφορα των γονιων σου κ φρικαρα, ακομα ετσι σου συμπεριφερονται ?? εχεις προσπαθησει να τους βαλεις στη θεση τους ??

----------


## amelie74

> δεν σε κριτίκαρα επειδή γράφεις μόνο στης λακρυμοζα το θέμα, δεν είναι θέμα μέλους, είναι θέμα πως ασχολείσαι μόνο με το μέλος που γράφει και ενδιαφέρεται περισσότερο από άλλους για το τόπικ σου.


οταν Θεοφανια μου,εχεις συνηθισει να εισαι μια ζωη στην απ'εξω δλδ στο περιθωριο , το να ασχολειται καποιος τοσο πολυ μαζι σου ειναι μια παρηγορια.
διφορετικα αναβιωνουν μεσα σου, ολες οι περιθωριοποιησεις/απορριψεις που εχεις βιωσει στο παρελθον.

----------


## amelie74

> σου ειπα σε πριβε συνομιλια μας πως θα κανεις μια καλη αρχή για να αποκτησεις έναν κυκλο ανθρωπων.
> ακομη ομως δν σε ειδα.
> ελπιζω να συμβαινει αυτο γιατί εισαι λιγο πεσμενη αυτες τις μερες....


οχι λιγο πεσμενη,βουλιαγμενη στην καταθλιψη ειμαι παρολα αυτα θα με δεις σημερα :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

> amelie πιστευω πως εχεις πολυ δυναμη μεσα σου κ ικανοτητες αλλα ο φοβος της αποτυχιας κ της απορριψης σε μπλοκαρει απ το να αναλαβεις κατι, ειτε αυτο ειναι εργασια, ειτε μια φιλικη/ερωτικη σχεση κτλ, κ με αποτελεσμα να μενεις απραγη...


τζιζους λακρυμοζα!
τελικα μερικοι ανθρωποι ειναι πιο ευστοχοι στις "γνωματευσεις τους" και απο τον πιο εμπειρο ειδικο.
οταν ομως κοριτσι μου,η ζωη σου ειναι μια σειρα αποτυχιων και απορριψεων ,ειναι εν μερει λογικο να σκεφτεσαι και να λειτουργεις ετσι.
υπηρχαν βεβαια και φωτεινες περιοδοι στην ζωη μου σε ολα τα επιπεδα (φιλικο/ερωτικο/εργασιακο).
ισως ειναι πολυ προσφατη μια χυλοπιτα που εφαγα.
που θα παει...καποια στιγμη,θα παει και αυτη στο "χωνευτηρι" να κανει παρεα με ολες τις αλλες απορριψεις της ζωης μου.
και να σου πω κατι?εκεινη την στιγμη που του την επεσα ημουν σε πολυ high φαση σε ολα τα επιπεδα....
τωρα και τον μπραντ πιτ ξεβρακωτο :Stick Out Tongue:  να ειχα μπροστα μου ,δεν θα ενιωθα την παραμικρη ερωτικη επιθυμια.

καταθλιψη ναι...αλλα οχι ενδογενης...οχι απο το πουθενα...καταθλιψη που οφειλεται σε μια σειρα απορριψεων σε ολα τα επιπεδα (φιλικο---->παρακατω θα εξηγησω, αλλα και ερωτικο) και σε παιδικα τραυματα που δεν προκειται να επουλωθουν ποτε (αναφερομαι σε σωματικη κακοποιηση)
αν συνυπολογισουμε και το γονιδιο συν το προβλημα της αδερφης ...τσουπ να η μετωπικη με τη δυστυχια.

----------


## amelie74

Θεοφανια τα λογια σου γυριζουν μεσα στο μυαλο μου.
σκεφτομουν αυτο που ειπες περι μη δοτικοτητας απο την πλευρα μου και εχω να σου πω το εξης :
καποτε ειχα μια κολλητη,ημασταν σαν αδερφες.λεγαμε τα παντα η μια στην αλλη.
καποια στιγμη εμπλεξε με εναν παντρεμενο και υπεφερε γιατι ενιωθε τρομερες ενοχες απο τη μια και απο την αλλη εβλεπε οτι αυτη η σχεση δεν ειχε καμια προοπτικη.
εκεινη την περιοδο ειχα χιλια δυο προβληματα στο κεφαλι μου ομως οποτε βγαιναμε συζητουσαμε ΜΟΝΟ για το θεμα της.
εδωσα Θεοφανια μου και οταν λεω εδωσα δεν εννοω μονο συμβουλες(πραγμα που θα μπορουσε να κανει ο καθενας),εδωσα και ΨΥΧΗ.
εγινα η ψυχολογος της.
τελικα καταφερα να την πεισω να χωρισει και βρει μια πιο "υγιη" σχεση.
και οταν βρηκε αυτη τη σχεση και αρχισε ο δικος μου γολγοθας με τον αλκοολισμο με εγραψε κανονικα στο ΜΟΥΝΙ της.
δεν ηθελε να βγαινουμε ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ για να βγαινει με τον γκομενο και οταν της μιλαγα για τα προβληματα μου μου ελεγε οτι την ριχνω ψυχολογικα.
εκφραζομαι ετσι γιατι ακομα δεν εχω χωνεψει την αχαριστια που εδειξε.
εσυ μου επισημαινεις πολυ σωστα οτι η ζωη δεν ειναι μονο "παιρνω".
δεν ειναι ομως ουτε και μονο "δινω".
(αναφερομαι στην συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση της φιλης μου).

----------


## amelie74

επισης μου ειπες "πριβε" και δημοσια οτι το οτι δεν βρηκα ανταποκριση απο αυτον τον γκομενο που του την επεσα οφειλεται στα κιλα που εχω παρει.
χθες που ημουν στην παραλια,ειδα μια γυναικα κοντα στην ηλικια μου με μια κοιλια πιο μεγαλη ακομα και απο τη δικη μου,με κυτταριτιδα φουλ και με ενα στηθος που κοντευε απο την χαλαρωση να αγγιξει την αμμουδια.
ε σε πληροφορω πως τα ειχε με εναν παιδαρο,γυμνασμενο ο οποιος την κοιταζε σαν να εβλεπε το ογδοο θαυμα.

----------


## Lacrymosa

αμελι ειναι πολυ σπανιο για καποιον ΟΛΗ η ζωη του να ειναι ενα συνονθυλευμα αποτυχιων κ δυστυχιας κ απορριψης... ΣΤΑΝΤΕ υπαρχουν κ φωτεινες στιγμες, αισιοδοξες κ δημιουργικες, αλλα ειτε κρατησαν λιγο, ειτε δεν τους δωσαμε τη δεουσα σημασια ειτε οι αρνητικες τις υπερσκιασαν, σε καμια ομως περιπτωση δεν ειναι η ζωη μονο αρνητικες στιγμες κ βιωματα δυστυχιας κ απογνωσης.. η ζωη ειναι ενα παζλ αποτελεουμενο απο πολλα κομματια, αλλα πιο φωτεινα κ αλλα πιο dark, τα οποια συνδεονται μεταξυ τους κ σχηματιζουν το πλαισιο ζωης μας.. μπορουμε ομως να αλλαξουμε τους συνδυασμους των κομματιων αυτων κ ετσι να προκυψει το διαφορετικο αποτελεσμα που θελουμε... οταν ειμαστε σε down mood η καταθλιψη δεν μας επιτρεπει να δουμε τις φωτεινες κ υποσχομενες πλευρες.. ειναι σαν να εχει κολλησει η πυραμιδα σε ενα σημειο... οχι ομως οτι ειναι μη αναστρεψιμο.... ισως πρεπει να το ζησουμε ενα διαστημα.... οταν ερθει η καταθλιψη φυσικα κ δεν γινεται να διωξουμε τα συναισθηματα που συνεπαγονται αυτης... ενα διαστημα αμα νιωθουμε οτι πρεπει να το βιωσουμε δεν ειναι κακο να το κανουμε.. να δωσουμε δλδ χρονο στον εαυτο μας... αλλα απο ενα σημειο κ μετα πρεπει να επαναπροσδιορισουμε καποια δεδομενα κ μεταβλητες κ να διαμορφωσουμε εκ νεου την καθημερινοτητα μας, προσπαθωντας να κινητοποιηθουμε κ να βγουμε απο αυτο το "πηγαδι" της απογνωσης κ της απελπισιας.. γιατι οσο πιο πολυ βουλιαζουμε τοσο κολλαμε στο βουρκο κ μετα η ανοδος ειναι πιο δυσκολη....

ευχομαι να τα καταφερεις προς το καλυτερο !!!!  :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

ναι κατι τετοιο μου λεει και η ψυχολογος μου.
να παλεψω και να μην κλαιω πανω απο το χυμενο γαλα.
επισης μου εχει πει χαριτολογωντας οτι εχω βολευτει με τα φαρμακα και αν υπηρχε ενα φαρμακο που θα μου εβρισκε ερωτικο συντροφο και νεες φιλιες θα ημουν πολυ ευτυχισμενη (Θεοφανια δεν ξερω γιατι αλλα εχω την υποψια οτι τωρα η Βικυ ανεβαινει στα ματια σου :P)
εντωμεταξυ η Βικυ ειναι σε διακοπες και ενω μου εχει δωσει το κινητο της,απο τη μια θελω να την παρω τηλ γιατι νιωθω σκατα απο την αλλη δεν θελω να κανω καταχρηση της δοτικοτητας της.
απο οσο εχω καταλαβει της βγηκε η ψυχη αναποδα στη δουλεια φετος και δικαιουται και κεινη λιγες στιγμες χαλαρωσης και ξενιασιας.
(της το επιτρεπω :Stick Out Tongue:  )

----------


## Θεοφανία

Λολ αμελί...

Θα αρχίσω από το τέλος...΄
Είσαι τρομερά γενναιόδωρη που επιτρέπεις στη Βίκυ να απολαύσει τις διακοπές της..:ρ
Σε περίπτωση που ξεκινήσεις τις χάινεκεν, έχε κάπου καλά κρυμμένο το κινητό σου, (εμπιστεύσου το στον πατέρα σου, αποκλείεται να στο δώσει).
Μια χαρά στα λέει η Βίκυ, τα ίδια σου λέμε, αλλά δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχει αυτό το φάρμακο, αν ήταν θα το παίρναμε όλοι και θα είχαμε τη ζωή που ονειρευόμαστε χωρίς να κάνουμε την παραμικρή κίνηση για να την κερδίσουμε.
Εκεί λοιπόν ξανα ερχόμαστε στα λόγια μου. τίποτε δεν γίνεται αν δεν παλεψουμε για να το έχουμε. άλλοι λιγότερο, άλλοι περισσότερο, έχει να κάνει και με το πόσο τυχεροί είμαστε.

Λες για την χάλια γυναίκα με τον μπρατσαρά στην παραλία. Αν δεν ήταν γιος της/ανιψιος της ή μικροτσούτσουνος δεν βρίσκω άλλη ερμηνεία για να είναι μαζί της. συμφωνώ πως υπάρχουν άντρες που δεν έχουν πρόβλημα με το πάχος μιας γυναίκας, αλλά δυστυχώς για τις παχουλές είναι τοσο μικρό το ποσοστό που δεν φτάνουν.
Σου μίλησα για τα κιλά σου, όχι γιατί η εμφάνιση είναι αυτή που μετράει πάνω απ όλα, αλλά είναι το εισιτήριο για την έναρξη μιας σχέσης.
Μη ξαναπούμε όλα τα στερεότυπα τύπου όμορφη=χαζή άσχημη=πλούσιος εσωτερικός κόσμος. 
Πάνω απ όλα ισχύει πόσο αγαπάμε τον εαυτό μας και αν μας βγαίνει αυτό.
Σου αρέσεις έτσι όπως είσαι?
Αν ναι, θα το έβγαζες και στους άλλους και θα το επαιρναν το μήνυμα.
Εγώ προσωπικά όταν παίρνω κιλά αισθάνομαι χάλια, δεν εχω καμία όρεξη ούτε να ντυθώ ούτε να φτιαχτώ και όταν χάνω και είμαι όπως μου αρέσει να είμαι, πετάω, έχω τρομερή αυτοπεποίθηση.
Μου είπες πως δεν νιώθεις καλά με τα κιλά σου. Οκ, πάρε αγκαλιά τη ζυγαριά, τρεις μπύρες και ξεκίνα μοιρολόι. 
Που ξέρεις; Μπορεί να το σύμπαν να σε λυπηθεί και να ξυπνήσεις Στικούδη.
Επειδή όμως αυτό δεν θα συμβεί ποτέ, έχεις σκεφτεί τι μπορείς να κανεις ΕΣΥ για να το αλλάξεις?
Θα μου πεις, μα βρε Θεοφ, επειδή θα χάσω 10-20 κιλά θα λύσω τα προβλήματα μου?
Σε πληροφορώ πως θα λύσεις πολλά από αυτά.
Κάνοντας δίαιτα και γυμναστική, ξεκινάς έναν πολύ δύσκολο πόλεμο με τον εαυτό σου. Σε περίπτωση που κερδίσεις, αντιλαμβάνεσαι πως είσαι αρκετά δυνατή ώστε να αλλάξεις αυτά που σε ενοχλούν πάνω σου, πως εκανες ένα τεραστιο βήμα προς τη λύση των προβλημάτων σου. Χώρια την αυτοπεποίθηση που θα γεμίσεις όχι μόνο από τη νίκη σου, αλλά και βλέποντας τον εαυτό σου να μεταμορφώνεται, να ομορφαίνει και πίστεψε με δεν θα το δεις μόνο εσύ.

Πάμε στο θέμα της φίλης.
Αν απογοητευόμουν από τις φίλες που με έχουν προδώσει, αλήθεια σου λέω θα νοίκιαζα σπηλιά με ρεύμα και θα κλεινόμουν εκεί μέσα για πάντα.
Επειδή δηλαδή έπεσες σε γαιδούρα, τι σημαίνει αυτό? Πως όλες/οι είναι έτσι?
Χαρακτηρίζεις ένα ολόκληρο ανθρώπινο είδος επειδή σε πρόδωσε ΜΙΑ φίλη?
Ξέρεις πόσο δύσκολες είναι οι σχέσεις και ειδικά οι φιλίες? Τρώς εκατό χαστούκια για να πέσεις σε έναν άνθρωπο της προκοπής και να τον επιλέξεις για να υπάρχει στη ζωή σου.

Με λίγα λόγια αυτό που λες και λέω είναι το εξής:
Εχεις μια διαστρεβλωμένη άποψη για τα πράγματα. Απογοητεύεσαι με το πααρμικρό και μετά κάθεσαι και μοιρολογείς επί διαστήματα διαστημάτων, αντί να το πατήσεις και να προχωρήσεις παραπέρα.
Και γω σου λέω πως αυτό δεν πιάνει γιατί με τη γκρίνια και την κατάθλιψη δεν αλλάζει τίποτα παρά μόνο προς το χειρότερο και έτσι χάνεις πολύτιμες στιγμές από τη ζωή σου δυστυχώς δεν ΞΑΝΑΓΥΡΝΟΥΝ.
Και κει έρχομαι και σου βάζω παραδείγματα μελών που αντιμετωπίζουν επίσης τέρατα και όμως την παλεύουν και έχουν και γκόμενο και φίλους παράλληλα με την αρρώστια τους.
Δεν έχουν μόνο αρρώστια.... :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

> Λες για την χάλια γυναίκα με τον μπρατσαρά στην παραλία. Αν δεν ήταν γιος της/ανιψιος της ή *μικροτσούτσουνος* δεν βρίσκω άλλη ερμηνεία για να είναι μαζί της.


λλλολλλ Θεοφανια με εκανες και χαμογελασα.ειχε καιρο να συμβει! :Smile: 




> Μου είπες πως δεν νιώθεις καλά με τα κιλά σου. Οκ, πάρε αγκαλιά τη ζυγαριά, τρεις μπύρες και ξεκίνα μοιρολόι. 
> Που ξέρεις; Μπορεί να το σύμπαν να σε λυπηθεί και να ξυπνήσεις Στικούδη.


απο αυτο παλι το τελευταιο κραταω το οτι το συμπαν θα με λυπηθει και θα ξυπνησω Στικουδη. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## amelie74

deleted........

----------


## amelie74

λοιπον...βρηκα τη λυση για να αδυνατισω!
μειωσα απο μονη μου το αντιψυχωτικο!
αργοτερα θα το κοψω τελειως!
βαρεθηκα να ειμαι σαν μαστουρωμενη ολη τη μερα και να πειναω λες και βρισκομαι στην κατοχη.
μην μου πειτε please οτι θα υποτροπιασω γιατι παιρνω σταθεροποιητη διαθεσης.
το γαμω-zyprexa που μου εφερε ενα καρο παρενεργειες απ'οσο ξερω το δινουν σε οσους βρισκονται σε ενεργο μανια.
παιρνω παρα πολλα φαρμακα ενω η συμπτοματολογια μου ειναι ηπια.
ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ HIGH EPISODE.
με ξερω καλα.
σημερα εφαγα ελαχιστα.
ειμαι πολυ ικανοποιημενη απο τον εαυτο μου.
to sum up απο δω και περα θα τρωω ελαχιστα,θα παιρνω μονο αντικαταθλιπτικο, σταθεροποιητη διαθεσης και αγχολυτικο και παλι πολλα ειναι!
α! και που κ που θα πινω μπυρες.
αυτες οχι δεν μπορω να τις στερηθω.
ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΑΝΕΒΩΩΩΩΩ (ΓΕΝΙΚΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΔΙΚΩΣ...)

----------


## Lacrymosa

> deleted........


Amelie το ειδα τι εγραψες χεχε τζαμπα το ντιλιταρες η υπογραφη μου ειναι απο ενα song των placebo α, κ ελα θεσσ οποτε θες δεν σε φοβαμαι χεχεχ !!!!!!!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Lacrymosa

> λοιπον...βρηκα τη λυση για να αδυνατισω!
> 
> Για πες, για πες !!!! 
> 
> μειωσα απο μονη μου το αντιψυχωτικο!
> 
> Oeo ???
> 
> αργοτερα θα το κοψω τελειως!
> ...


 Κissez Kissez but be aware of the dangerositiezZzZ !!!!!!!  :Stick Out Tongue: [/COLOR]

----------


## amelie74

μου πεφτεις και λιγο μακρυα παναθεμασε.
θα αρκεστω στις ιντερνετικες μπουφλες.
για την διακοπη των meds και για τα drugs.
το sex σου το επιτρεπω.:P

----------


## Lacrymosa

No more DrugzZzZ only medzZzZ !!! (τα ξαναρχισα btw !!) Οσο για το sex μην ξυνεις πληγες, εχω να το κανω 1 ολοκληρο μηνα !!!  :Frown:

----------


## kyknos25

> No more DrugzZzZ only medzZzZ !!! (τα ξαναρχισα btw !!) Οσο για το sex μην ξυνεις πληγες, εχω να το κανω 1 ολοκληρο μηνα !!!


1 ολοκληρο μηνααααα
ααααα θα σε μαλωσω κοριτσι στον καιρο σου :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## amelie74

τωρα ειδα το δευτερο ποστ σου.
ναι attentive θα ανεβω.
don't worry.
στις 17 φευγουν οι γονεις απο το σπιτιιιιιιιιι!!!!!
δεν σου υποσχομαι ποσο attentive καταλωση αλκοολ θα κανω.:P
μπαφοι κλπ μακρυααααα.
να ανεβω θελω οχι να με κλεισουν :P
κανονισε και συ κακομοιρα μου γιατι ετσι οπως παμε μας βλεπω στον ιδιο θαλαμο :PPPPPP

----------


## Lacrymosa

> τωρα ειδα το δευτερο ποστ σου.
> ναι attentive θα ανεβω.
> don't worry.
> στις 17 φευγουν οι γονεις απο το σπιτιιιιιιιιι!!!!!
> δεν σου υποσχομαι ποσο attentive καταλωση αλκοολ θα κανω.:P
> μπαφοι κλπ μακρυααααα.
> να ανεβω θελω οχι να με κλεισουν :P
> κανονισε και συ κακομοιρα μου γιατι ετσι οπως παμε μας βλεπω στον ιδιο θαλαμο :PPPPPP


μια χαρα θα περασουμε στον ιδιο θαλαμο, μην ανησυχεις, δεν θα σε αφησω σε ησυχια !!!!! :PPPPPPPPPP

----------


## Lacrymosa

> 1 ολοκληρο μηνααααα
> ααααα θα σε μαλωσω κοριτσι στον καιρο σου


αχχχχ.... πονεμενη ιστορια..........  :Stick Out Tongue: 
(παλια με το boyfriend καναμε μεχρι κ 8 γυρους την ημερα... πανε αυτα.. ατιμη ζωη..) :Embarrassment:

----------


## kyknos25

δε πειραζει!!εχεις να ζησεις ακομα οοοοοουυυυυυυυυ

----------


## amelie74

deleted..........

----------


## kyknos25

> το φανταζομαι!ουτε και γω!
> λες να το γκρεμισουμε παρεα το τρελοκομειο?


θελετε κ παρεα??απελπιστικα διαθεσιμηηηηη

----------


## Lacrymosa

αμελι τζαμπα τα γραφεις κ μετα τα σβηνεις αφου ειμαι γρηγορο πιστολι κ τα βλεπω, εννοειται θα τα σπασουμε ολα εκει μεσα !!!

κυκνε κ εσυ τεκνον βρουτε ??? you wanna join ??  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## amelie74

> αχχχχ.... πονεμενη ιστορια.......... 
> (παλια με το boyfriend καναμε μεχρι κ 8 γυρους την ημερα... πανε αυτα.. ατιμη ζωη..)


εις ανωτερα γκερλιτς!!!!;P
εγω παντως δεν ειχα φτασει αυτο το ρεκορ ουτε καν στο προ-μανιακο σταδιο!!!!
εντωμεταξυ μας βλεπει και κοσμος εδω μεσα.
σε καληνυχτω!
με επιασε το κωλο-ριμερον.

----------


## amelie74

> αμελι τζαμπα τα γραφεις κ μετα τα σβηνεις αφου ειμαι γρηγορο πιστολι κ τα βλεπω, εννοειται θα τα σπασουμε ολα εκει μεσα !!!
> 
> κυκνε κ εσυ τεκνον βρουτε ??? you wanna join ??


λες να μας δεσουν χειροποδαρα?
ναι κυκνε ελα και συ.
εξαλλου συγκατοικοι ειμαστε ολοι στην τρελα!!!

----------


## Lacrymosa

> εις ανωτερα γκερλιτς!!!!;P
> εγω παντως δεν ειχα φτασει αυτο το ρεκορ ουτε καν στο προ-μανιακο σταδιο!!!!
> εντωμεταξυ μας βλεπει και κοσμος εδω μεσα.
> σε καληνυχτω!
> με επιασε το κωλο-ριμερον.


Thanks ρε συ αλλα ποσο εις ανωτερα ?? Σε high φαση εκανα 8 γυρους κ ημουν τερμα εξαντλημενη κ αυτος τελειωνε στο δεκαλεπτο κ νωριτερα μη σου πω, κ εγω δεν μπορουσα να τελειωσω κ το εκανα μηχανικα χωρις να νιωθω ευχαριστηση...
Ποσο ρεκορ εχεις φτασει εσυ ??  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Lacrymosa

> λες να μας δεσουν χειροποδαρα?
> ναι κυκνε ελα και συ.
> εξαλλου συγκατοικοι ειμαστε ολοι στην τρελλα!!!


ε οχι κ να μας δεσουν, συμφωνω συγκατοικοι ειμαστε ολοι στην τρελα, πλακα πλακα δεν το κοβω απιθανο να με μαζεψουν !!!!!! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## amelie74

> Thanks ρε συ αλλα ποσο εις ανωτερα ?? Σε high φαση εκανα 8 γυρους κ ημουν τερμα εξαντλημενη κ αυτος τελειωνε στο δεκαλεπτο κ νωριτερα μη σου πω, κ εγω δεν μπορουσα να τελειωσω κ το εκανα μηχανικα χωρις να νιωθω ευχαριστηση...
> Ποσο ρεκορ εχεις φτασει εσυ ??


χμ...λιγο πιο κατω απο το δικο σου.
ναι και μενα τελειωνε γρηγορα ο δικος μου.
μετα επιστρατευε αλλα μεσα...
οπως καταλαβαινεις την εξαντληση αλλος την ενιωθε οχι εγω:P

----------


## amelie74

> πλακα πλακα δεν το κοβω απιθανο να με μαζεψουν !!!!!!


για αυτο σου λεω τερμα οι μαλακιες ( με την μεταφορικη ενοια του ορου,οχι την κυριολεκτικη :P )

----------


## Lacrymosa

ρε συ εμενα με ειχε ξεσκισει μιλαμε, ειναι πολυ 8 γυρους, ποσους δλδ ειχες φτασει εσυ?? 6?? δλδ εσυ τελειωνες κανονικα ?? εγω οχι γαμωτο... τι μεσα επιστρατευε μετα ?? γλυφομουνια κ πιπες ??

----------


## amelie74

χαχαχαχαχχχχαχ ρε λακρυ εχω λιωσει μιλαμε στα γελια!!!!!
7 φορες ηταν το ρεκορ μου αλλα οι τελευταιες φορες δεν ειχαν την ιδια ενταση και διαρκεια!
ναι αυτα τα μεσα που λες επιστρατευε.
θα σου βαλω πιπερι στο στομα για το λεξιλογιο.

----------


## amelie74

αλλες φορες παλι εκεινος ηταν στο 3 και εγω στο μηδεν αλλα ημουν νταουνιασμενη....
καλο βραδυ!

----------


## Lacrymosa

καλα κι εγω οταν ειμαι down δεν εχω ορεξη για πηδημα αλλα οταν ειμαι up την πεταω κ την πιανω κ την κανω λαστιχο !! 69 καντε, ειναι το καλυτερο, παρα σκετη πιπα κ εναλλαξ, παιζει ρολο κ το μεγεθος στην απολαυση, εμενα την ειχε 16 (σχετικα μικρη δλδ), εχω παει κ με 20 ποντους κ ηταν διαφορετικα αλλα δεν εμπαινε ολο μεσα, οσο για την διαιτα ξεκιναω αυριο κ εγω !!!!!!!! καλη μας επιτυχια !!!!!! :Big Grin:

----------


## Militon

Μα τί έχετε πάθει; Μπράβο που γμιεστε, αλλά λυπηθείτε μας και μας! (Προς στιγμήν πηγα να πιστέψω ότι υπάρχει άνδρας που έχει τελειώσει οχτώ φορές!)

----------


## Lacrymosa

Ποιος σου ειπε ρε συ οτι γαμιομαστε, τις εμπειριες μας λεμε, εγω εχω να το κανω ενα μηνα κ η αμελι θα χει κανα χρονο (σορρυ αμελι διορθωσε με) εχεις κ εσυ πολυ καιρο να .. το μνι ε?? ασε ολοι στην ιδια μοιρα ειμαστε.. οχι ρε συ 8 γυρους εννοουσα, αραγε ποσες φορες ειναι ο μεσος ορος τελειωματος του αντρα ??

----------


## Militon

Το τοπικ πρέπει να αλλάξει σε "παλεύοντας στα σεντόνια". Δεν ξέρω! πρέπει να κάνουμε δημοσκόπηση για να δούμε!

----------


## Lacrymosa

χαχαχαχαχα δεν υπαρχεις λεμε εχω λιωσει !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Remedy

> Το τοπικ πρέπει να αλλάξει σε "παλεύοντας στα σεντόνια". Δεν ξέρω! πρέπει να κάνουμε δημοσκόπηση για να δούμε!


παλευοντας με τα θυματα :ΡΡΡΡΡΡΡΡ

----------


## Militon

Ποιος είναι το θύμα στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση; lolol

----------


## carrot

> παλευοντας με τα θυματα :ΡΡΡΡΡΡΡΡ


πετυχημένο αλλά εμένα μου έχει κοπεί η όρεξη για γέλιο. μπορεί να το σκεφτώ αργότερα και να γελάσω :/

----------


## Lacrymosa

Ελα ρε καροτ τι εγινε παλι ?? Ναι οντως ποιος ειναι το θυμα/τα ??

----------


## Remedy

> Ποιος είναι το θύμα στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση; lolol


αυτο αλλαζει κατα περιπτωση. δεν ημασταν και παροντες...

----------


## carrot

> Ελα ρε καροτ τι εγινε παλι ?? Ναι οντως ποιος ειναι το θυμα/τα ??


Όταν γίνεται πόλεμος πάντα υπάρχουν θύματα κι ας φαίνονται όλα αστεία από απόσταση ασφαλείας.

----------


## Militon

Χαχαχαχαχα... Ναι όντως! Αν η πράξη επαναλήφθηκε τόσες φορές μπορούμε σίγουρα να μιλάμε για θύματα!

----------


## carrot

Όταν θα βλέπουμε κι εμείς να διαμελίζονται πτώματα μπροστά στα μάτια μας ίσως να μας κοπέί η ορεξούλα για επιλεκτικό χιούμορ.

----------


## Lacrymosa

Ρε συ δεν πεθαινεις απ το σεξ !! Καντε αφοβα !! Μονο αυτο μας σωζει πλεον !!

----------


## kyknos25

χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχχα χα!γ@@ γιατι χανομαστε χαχαχαχα

----------


## cod

[QUOTE=Lacrymosa;274488] αλλα παιζει ρολο κ το μεγεθος στην απολαυση, εμενα την ειχε 16 (σχετικα μικρη δλδ)

μικρο το πεος των 16 εκατοστων?κατι τετοιες μαλακιες γραφετε και δημιουργειτε η αναζωπυρωνετε αντρικα κομπλεξ.
α και μιας ενδιαφερεσαι για το ποσο αντεχουν οι αντρες,θα σου πω.
λοιπον ο μεσος αντρας μπορει να κανει σεξ επι 5 ωρες σερι με πληρη στυση,εχει μηκος πεους 21,4 εκατοστα,και μηνιαιο εισοδημα 7.866,94 ευρω.

----------


## amelie74

στην παρουσα φαση δεν νομιζω πως την λακρυ την συγκινει και τοσο το ΜΕΓΕΘΟΣ του εισοδηματος. :Stick Out Tongue: 
ε λακρυ μου?
πως εισαι σημερα ομορφια μου?
ψυχολογικα εννοω... :Smile:

----------


## kyknos25

αμελι παντα σηκωμενη!!--η διαθεση--
ειναι ντουρασελ η μικρουλα:P
αλιμονο σε μας

----------


## amelie74

και γω να σου πω ενα ανεβασμα το εχω τις τελευταιες 2 μερες (στην διαθεση :Stick Out Tongue: )

----------


## amelie74

βασικα για να ειμαι απολυτα ειλικρινης ανεβοκατεβαινω...
ασανσερ εγινα πια ΕΛΕΟΣ!!!!

----------


## Lacrymosa

HeyzZzZ GirlzZzZ!!! Ειμαι στα χαι μου!! Εσεις πως εισαστε ??
(Φυσικα κ παιζει ρολο το μεγεθος του πουλιου, αλλο 16 κ αλλο 20 !)

----------


## amelie74

καλα ειμαστε και εμεις! :Smile: 
το σημερινο πουλι τι μεγεθους ηταν? :Stick Out Tongue: 
αν και νομιζω οτι παραδινεις σημασια στο μηκος ρε παιδι μου και συ....αλλες διαστασεις του ανδρικου μοριου νομιζω κανουν τη διαφορα!
με εννοησες ή να το κανω πιο λιανα? :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Lacrymosa

Σημερα δεν ειχε πουλι ρε συ !!!!!!
Σε εννοησα !!!!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## amelie74

τι ειχε? παλινδρομικες κινησεις του χερίου επί του οργάνου ? :Stick Out Tongue: 
καλα εχουμε ξεφυγει εντελως ομως!!!

----------


## Lacrymosa

Απο αυτο ναι ειχε μπολικο !!!!
(Λολ δεν ξεφυγαμε τωρα, ημασταν ηδη "ξεφευγμενοι"!!!!)

----------


## amelie74

> Απο αυτο ναι ειχε μπολικο !!!!


quite normal  :Smile:

----------


## Lacrymosa

Σαν το αλλο ρε συ δεν εχει ομως, τι να σου κανει αυτο τωρα... τςςςς.........  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## amelie74

με τη διαιτα δεν τα πηγα καλα σημερα ομως.
χθες οκ ηταν τα αγγουρακια και τα καροτα(και δεν θελω υπονοουμενα :Stick Out Tongue: ) αλλα σημερα πλακωσα τα πατατακια και τα ποπ-κορν :Frown:

----------


## amelie74

> Σαν το αλλο ρε συ δεν εχει ομως, τι να σου κανει αυτο τωρα... τςςςς.........


εννοειται ρε συ....και γω στο ραφι με τα substitutes το τοποθετω αυτο.
καλα το ειπα το αγγλικο?

----------


## Lacrymosa

> εννοειται ρε συ....και γω στο ραφι με τα substitutes το τοποθετω αυτο.
> καλα το ειπα το αγγλικο?


καλα το ειπες !!!!  :Smile: 
σχετικα με τη διαιτα βοηθαει κ το σεξ !!!! 
ξες τι να κανεις οταν σου ερχεται να φας παρε 10 ανασες βαθιες κ πες με ενταση "οχι γαμωφαγητο, δεν θα χασω εγω τον ελεγχο" κ φυγε απο την κουζινα, ειναι το χειροτερο μερος!!

----------


## amelie74

θελω να δω πως θα μας φαινονται οι πιπες που γραφουμε οταν πεσουμε στα ταρταρα της καταθλιψης.
με βλεπω να κλαιγομαι παλι στον Νικο για διαγραφη του θεματος.
εντωμεταξυ ειχα δωσει καποτε το λινκ σε καποια ατομα αν θυμασαι.
αν τα δω ποτε τυχαια στο δρομο μπορει απο την ντροπη μου να χωθω σε κανα χαντακι.

----------


## amelie74

deleted.........

----------


## amelie74

και το φαι ενα substitute ειναι......

----------


## Lacrymosa

σε ποια ατομα εδωσες το λινκ ?? γνωστα σου ατομα ειναι ??
σιγα ρε συ τι γραφουμε, αμα δεις τα δικα μου τα μανιακα θρεντ ειναι δεκα φορες χειροτερα, η ασυναρτησια σε ολο της το μεγαλειο....
οτι θα πεσουμε αποτομα φοβαμαι....

----------


## amelie74

> καλα το ειπες !!!! 
> σχετικα με τη διαιτα βοηθαει κ το σεξ !!!!


σωστο και αυτο.
το σπερμα ειναι 100% πρωτεινη.
δεν νομιζω να παχαινει...
ρε θα μας μαζεψουνεεεεεεε

----------


## Lacrymosa

> και που να παω?στο κρεββατι?οταν ειναι "αδειο" το αποφευγω....


μα υπαρχει κ το μοναχικο σεξ !! Τι κανω μονη μου κατω απ το σεντονι μου !! Κανα αγορι δεν βρισκεται να το "γεμισει'' ??  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Lacrymosa

> σωστο και αυτο.
> το σπερμα ειναι 100% πρωτεινη.
> δεν νομιζω να παχαινει...
> ρε θα μας μαζεψουνεεεεεεε


Nαι αλλα δεν μπορεις να τρως μονο σπερμα, ασε που ειναι αλμυρο κ βρωμαει, μπορει κ να παχαινει δεν ξερω....

----------


## carrot

> Nαι αλλα δεν μπορεις να τρως μονο σπερμα, ασε που ειναι αλμυρο κ βρωμαει, μπορει κ να παχαινει δεν ξερω....


Είχα διαβάσει κάπου πως το ανθρώπινο σπέρμα παίρνει διαφορετική γεύση ανάλογα με το φαγητο που έχει καταναλώσει ο άντρας προτού εκσπερματώσει. Το σπέρμα είναι σαν την πρώτη ύλη για την κατασκευή του ανθρώπου, η γυναίκα κάνει όλη την υπόλοιπη δουλειά φαίνεται με το ωάριο της.

----------


## amelie74

> σε ποια ατομα εδωσες το λινκ ?? γνωστα σου ατομα ειναι ??
> σιγα ρε συ τι γραφουμε, αμα δεις τα δικα μου τα μανιακα θρεντ ειναι δεκα φορες χειροτερα, η ασυναρτησια σε ολο της το μεγαλειο....
> οτι θα πεσουμε αποτομα φοβαμαι....


σε καποιες ψυχολογους απο ενα κεντρο ημερας που πηγαινα και με διωξανε επειδη τους εξεφρασα τον αυτοκτονικο ιδεασμο που με διακατειχε εν ωρα υπομανιας.
ρε ειμαστε πολυ παρορμητικες.το εχεις καταλαβει?

----------


## amelie74

> Είχα διαβάσει κάπου πως το ανθρώπινο σπέρμα παίρνει διαφορετική γεύση ανάλογα με το φαγητο που έχει καταναλώσει ο άντρας προτού εκσπερματώσει. Το σπέρμα είναι σαν την πρώτη ύλη για την κατασκευή του ανθρώπου, η γυναίκα κάνει όλη την υπόλοιπη δουλειά φαίνεται με το ωάριο της.


για αυτο το λογο καροτακι μου να προσεχεις τι τρως!:P

----------


## carrot

> για αυτο το λογο καροτακι μου να προσεχεις τι τρως!:P


Όλοι μας, όχι μόνο εγώ  :Wink:

----------


## amelie74

> Nαι αλλα δεν μπορεις να τρως μονο σπερμα, ασε που ειναι αλμυρο κ βρωμαει, μπορει κ να παχαινει δεν ξερω....


ναι την πρωτη μου φορα που το μυρισα κοντεψα να ξερασω.
μου μυριζε σαν χλωρινη.
να παχαινει χλωμο το κοβω...

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Είχα διαβάσει κάπου πως το ανθρώπινο σπέρμα παίρνει διαφορετική γεύση ανάλογα με το φαγητο που έχει καταναλώσει ο άντρας προτού εκσπερματώσει. Το σπέρμα είναι σαν την πρώτη ύλη για την κατασκευή του ανθρώπου, η γυναίκα κάνει όλη την υπόλοιπη δουλειά φαίνεται με το ωάριο της.


Ετσι ειναι. Θα ψαξω κ την επιστημονικη ερευνα να το βαλω.. Ελεγε οτι αντρες που καπνιζουν, πινουν, τρωνε βαρια κ λαδερα φαγητα εχουν κακη ποιοτητα σπερματος σε σχεση με αυτους που τρωνε πιο υγιεινα, αθλουνται, κτλ..

----------


## carrot

> Ετσι ειναι. Θα ψαξω κ την επιστημονικη ερευνα να το βαλω.. Ελεγε οτι αντρες που καπνιζουν, πινουν, τρωνε βαρια κ λαδερα φαγητα εχουν κακη ποιοτητα σπερματος σε σχεση με αυτους που τρωνε πιο υγιεινα, αθλουνται, κτλ..


Ναι και δεν θέλω να έχω κακή ποιότητα σπέρματος γιατί είμαι πολύ σπουδαίος.

----------


## Lacrymosa

> ναι την πρωτη μου φορα που το μυρισα κοντεψα να ξερασω.
> μου μυριζε σαν χλωρινη.
> να παχαινει χλωμο το κοβω...


Ρε συ εμενα σε βοθρο μου εφερε... ημουνα κ μικρη τοτε... ειναι πλουσιο σε ουσιες ομως.....

----------


## amelie74

νυσταξα Ειρηνη μου.
φαινεται τελικα οτι το remeron ειναι πιο ισχυρο απο τα αλλα subsitutes....
εσυ θα τα καταφερεις να κοιμηθεις with out masturbation?:P
εμενα παντως κλεινουν τα ματια μου αυτη τη στιγμη...

----------


## amelie74

καλο βραδυ!
και τα χερακια εξω απο το σεντονι!!!!!!!!
δεν πιστευω να με παρεξηγεις?
πειραζω μονο τα ατομα που συμπαθω.

----------


## Lacrymosa

Οχι βρε δεν παρεξηγω!!! ΚΙ εγω σε παω με χιλια !! Ασε masturbation χωρις ορια !! Εγω δεν κοιμαμαι ουτε με σφαιρες!! Οσο για τα χερακια, το ενα στο λαπτοπ, το αλλο αλλου, ο νοων νοειτω....  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Ναι και δεν θέλω να έχω κακή ποιότητα σπέρματος γιατί είμαι πολύ σπουδαίος.


Ποσο σπουδαιος δλδ καροτακι μου ??  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## carrot

> Ποσο σπουδαιος δλδ καροτακι μου ??


Πολύσπουδαίος.

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Πολύσπουδαίος.


Εγω ειμαι σπουδαιοτερη......  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Militon

> Ρε συ εμενα σε βοθρο μου εφερε... ημουνα κ μικρη τοτε... ειναι πλουσιο σε ουσιες ομως.....


Νιώθω το χρέος να αποκαταστήσω την αλήθεια! 21 κατασκευαστές προφυλακτικών συνιστούν coca σκέτη! Το σπέρμα είναι η δεύτερη πιο πλούσια σε πρωτεΐνες τροφή μετά το ακτινίδιο και όσο μεγαλύτερη την έχεις τόσο πιο μακριά μπορείς να κτουρας! Mercy!

----------


## carrot

> Εγω ειμαι σπουδαιοτερη......


Εγώ έχω ακράτια, όχι από τον πωπώ αλλά από το στόμα φαίνεται και νιώθω την τιμωρία να έρχεται σε λίγο.

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Νιώθω το χρέος να αποκαταστήσω την αλήθεια! 21 κατασκευαστές προφυλακτικών συνιστούν coca σκέτη! Το σπέρμα είναι η δεύτερη πιο πλούσια σε πρωτεΐνες τροφή μετά το ακτινίδιο και όσο μεγαλύτερη την έχεις τόσο πιο μακριά μπορείς να κτουρας! Mercy!


Ναι ρε συ, μπορεις να την χρησιμοποιησεις κ σαν νεροπιστολο η ποτιστηρι... μισω τα ακτινιδια.. οπως κ την κοκα.....

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Εγώ έχω ακράτια, όχι από τον πωπώ αλλά από το στόμα φαίνεται και νιώθω την τιμωρία να έρχεται σε λίγο.


Τι εννοεις δλδ οτι θα με βρισεις ?? Πες ο,τι θες δεν μασαω, οσο για την ακρατεια αυτες οι πανες ειναι πολυ καλες

----------


## carrot

> Τι εννοεις δλδ οτι θα με βρισεις ?? Πες ο,τι θες δεν μασαω, οσο για την ακρατεια αυτες οι πανες ειναι πολυ καλες


Ναι αυτό κάνω κιόλας  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Ναι αυτό κάνω κιόλας


Και στα μουτρα σου, αντε πανε παρ τα χαπακια να στανιαρεις.......

----------


## carrot

> Και στα μουτρα σου, αντε πανε παρ τα χαπακια να στανιαρεις.......


Πλάκα σου κάνω ρε! Να σε βρίσω για ποιό λόγο? Μου φαίνεσαι διασκεδαστική αυτή τη στιγμή. Θες να παίξουμε?

----------


## Lacrymosa

Σορρυ το παρερμηνευσα μαλλον !!! Ναι, θελω, τι θα παιξουμε ??

----------


## carrot

Το πουλί μου!

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Το πουλί μου!


Αυτο μονος σου πρεπει να το παιξεις χαχαχαχαχα σορρυ δεν μπορω να σε βοηθησω !!!!!!

----------


## carrot

Θέλει παρέα, μόνο του δεν κελαηδά.

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Θέλει παρέα, μόνο του δεν κελαηδά.


Δν κανει κουκου δλδ το καναρινακι ?? Σορρυ δεν μπορω να σε βοηθησω οσο και να το θελω....λολ.....  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

Δαμαζοντας τα κυματα καλυτερα. Το καπνισμα μπορει να σκοτωσει! Και το τσιγαρο επισης. Και το οξυγονο και η θαλασσα η πλατια κι εγω και ολα σκοτωνουν.

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

Καναρινακι ρε Λακρυ? :-Ρ

----------


## Lacrymosa

Ε, ναι εννοειται !!! Που χαθηκες εσυ αχινουλι, ολα καλα κουκλα μου ??  :Smile:

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

Ολα καλα. Λογοκρινομαι. εσυ καλα? παραθεριζω γι αυτο και δεν μπαινω συχνα...

----------


## Lacrymosa

Αχα, εγω αυτολογοκρινομαι κ λογοκρινω!! Μια χαρα κι εγω, πιο τελεια απο ποτε !!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

Εγω αυτολογοκρινομαι και λογοκρινομαι και κρινομαι και ολα ομορφα. Πολυ χαιρομαι λακρυ. :-)

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

Κι ακουω ωραια μουσικη. λακρυ τι φαρμακα παιρνεις τωρα? τα αλλαξες τελικα?

----------


## Lacrymosa

Me too !!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Κι ακουω ωραια μουσικη. λακρυ τι φαρμακα παιρνεις τωρα? τα αλλαξες τελικα?


Ελα μου!! Abilify παιρνω κ αγχολυτικα, δεν τα αλλαξα, εσυ ??
Τι μουσικουλα ακους girl ??  :Smile:

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

Τωρα ενα πιανο... σκετο. κι εγω τα ιδια τωρα αν και θα επρεπε να παιρνω και τοπαμακ. τα σταματησα πριν 4-5 μερες γιατι νομιζω οτι ο συνδυασμος με ζαλιζε πολυ. αλλα μαλλον θα τα ξαναρχισω γιατι δεν ξερω... λιγο φευγα...

----------


## Lacrymosa

λολ τα ιδια παιρνουμε ρε συ!! κι εγω τα κοψα για 4 μερες κ ημουν ετοιμη να κανω φονο, τωρα τα ξαναρχισα γιατι δεν γινεται αλλιως... κ εγω φευγα κ εργο ημουνα...
καληνυχτα κουκλα μου παω για νανι ονειρα γλυκα !! KissezZzZ xxx !!  :Smile:

----------


## Θεοφανία

τώρα εγώ αν πω πως γυρίζουν τα άντερα μου όση ώρα διαβάζω αυτό το τόπικ, θα είμαι υπερβολική?

σα να ξεφτιλίζουμε το φύλο μας μου φαίνεται....

----------


## arktos

εσένα τωρα σου γύρισαν?
άργησες κομματι.....

----------


## Θεοφανία

> εσένα τωρα σου γύρισαν?
> άργησες κομματι.....


τώρα μπήκα και πραγματικά χαλάστηκα....

----------


## Militon

Ε ξεφτιλιστείτε και σεις λίγο. Όλο εμείς θα μαστε το ξεφτίλισμενο φύλο; :-q

----------


## arktos

εγω παλι λεω να αρχισω να βγαινω.....
κουραστικο κιολας....

----------


## Θεοφανία

> Ε ξεφτιλιστείτε και σεις λίγο. Όλο εμείς θα μαστε το ξεφτίλισμενο φύλο; :-q


ο καθένας όπως επιλέξει φίλε μου...(ασχετως φύλου).

----------


## iberis

> τώρα εγώ αν πω πως γυρίζουν τα άντερα μου όση ώρα διαβάζω αυτό το τόπικ, θα είμαι υπερβολική?
> 
> σα να ξεφτιλίζουμε το φύλο μας μου φαίνεται....


Εντάξει δεν είναι μονο αυτό.. τελευταία το φόρουμ από ψυχολογίας μετατράπηκε σε σεξολογίας/τσοντολογίας (και κυτίο παραπόνων επίσης :Stick Out Tongue: ).

----------


## arktos

> Ε ξεφτιλιστείτε και σεις λίγο. Όλο εμείς θα μαστε το ξεφτίλισμενο φύλο; :-q



βρες μου εσυ, ένα ποστ εδώ μεσα τοσα χρονια που να ξεφτιλιζω το φύλο σας!
οχι, βρες μου!  :Smile:

----------


## Θεοφανία

> Εντάξει δεν είναι μονο αυτό.. τελευταία το φόρουμ από ψυχολογίας μετατράπηκε σε σεξολογίας/τσοντολογίας (και κυτίο παραπόνων επίσης).



χμ..μακάρι να εξελισόταν σε σεξολογίας, καλά θα ήταν...το κακό είναι πως όλο και κατεβαίνει επίπεδα....

----------


## Remedy

αναθεωρω για τον τιτλο..
το "παλευοντας στα σπερματα" του παει γαντι... για να μην πω, προφυλακτικο..

----------


## arktos

> Εντάξει δεν είναι μονο αυτό.. τελευταία το φόρουμ από ψυχολογίας μετατράπηκε σε σεξολογίας/τσοντολογίας (και κυτίο παραπόνων επίσης).


το σεξολογίας το δεχομαι.
το τσοντολογίας σε αλλα φορουμ.

----------


## Θεοφανία

> αναθεωρω για τον τιτλο..
> το "παλευοντας στα σπερματα" του παει γαντι... για να μην πω, προφυλακτικο..


όχι κοπελια...
"παλεύοντας ΓΙΑ τα σπέρματα"

----------


## Remedy

> όχι κοπελια...
> "παλεύοντας ΓΙΑ τα σπέρματα"


ασε αυτο...
μην ξυνεις πληγες νυχτιατικα και θα χουμε και την συνεχεια..

----------


## Θεοφανία

> ασε αυτο...
> μην ξυνεις πληγες νυχτιατικα και θα χουμε και την συνεχεια..


πολλή απελπισία ρε φίλε...στεναχωρέμαι, όσο και αν διαβάζεται ειρωνικο.... :Frown:

----------


## Remedy

> Οχι βρε δεν παρεξηγω!!! ΚΙ εγω σε παω με χιλια !! Ασε masturbation χωρις ορια !! Εγω δεν κοιμαμαι ουτε με σφαιρες!! Οσο για τα χερακια, το ενα στο λαπτοπ, το αλλο αλλου, ο νοων νοειτω....


εσυ, οταν σε πιανει το παραπονο που τολμουν να σε παρενοχλουν πριβε με ανηθικες προτασεις, να διαβαζεις αυτο το ποστ για να θυμασαι τον λογο και να μην απασχολεις τον κοσμο...

----------


## Remedy

> Nαι αλλα δεν μπορεις να τρως μονο σπερμα, ασε που ειναι αλμυρο κ βρωμαει, μπορει κ να παχαινει δεν ξερω....


κι αυτο καλο ειναι...

----------


## Θεοφανία

ελεος ρεμ.....τι τα αναπαράγεις?

----------


## Militon

> βρες μου εσυ, ένα ποστ εδώ μεσα τοσα χρονια που να ξεφτιλιζω το φύλο σας!
> οχι, βρες μου!


Ω μα δεν χρειάζεται να μας ξεφτιλίσει καμία σας. Τα καταφέρνουμε και μάλιστα καλύτερα μόνοι μας. Αφού πλέον δεν θεωρείται ξεπεσμός αλλά δείγμα ανδρισμού!

----------


## Remedy

εντυπωσιαστηκα!!
και θυμηθηκα και ποσα λεπτα της ωρας σπαταλησαμε να την παρηγορουμε που την ενοχλησαν σε πριβε (!!!!!) μηνυμα!!!!
ας προσεχαμε...

----------


## iberis

> Ω μα δεν χρειάζεται να μας ξεφτιλίσει καμία σας. Τα καταφέρνουμε και μάλιστα καλύτερα μόνοι μας. Αφού πλέον δεν θεωρείται ξεπεσμός αλλά δείγμα ανδρισμού!


Καλά τα λες, συμφωνώ. Ο καθένας είναι σε θέση να ξεφτιλιστεί από μόνος του με τις πράξεις και τα λεγόμενά του-και να "καλύπτει" την ξεφτίλα πίσω από μία δικαιολογία. Απλά εδώ στο φόρουμ, η ανωνυμία βοηθάει να εκδηλώνονται τέτοιες συμπεριφορές.

----------


## arktos

> Ω μα δεν χρειάζεται να μας ξεφτιλίσει καμία σας. Τα καταφέρνουμε και μάλιστα καλύτερα μόνοι μας. Αφού πλέον δεν θεωρείται ξεπεσμός αλλά δείγμα ανδρισμού!


το ιδιο ισχυει κ για τις γυναίκες.
θηλυκότητα κ ξεφτιλα δν ταιριάζουν.
δν θα συναντηθούν ποτε. ( που λεει κ μια φιλη )

----------


## Remedy

> τώρα εγώ αν πω πως γυρίζουν τα άντερα μου όση ώρα διαβάζω αυτό το τόπικ, θα είμαι υπερβολική?
> 
> σα να ξεφτιλίζουμε το φύλο μας μου φαίνεται....


εμενα παλι ρε κοπελια, με ενοχλησε αυτο περι φυλου...
ο καθενας τον εαυτο του ξεφτιλιζει, δεν θεωρω οτι με εκπροσωπει η καθεμια που θα ξεφτιλισει τον εαυτο της...
αν νομιζει οτι θελει να ξεφτιλιστει, ας το κανει. θα προτιμουσα καπου αλλου βεβαια..

----------


## Militon

> Καλά τα λες, συμφωνώ. Ο καθένας είναι σε θέση να ξεφτιλιστεί από μόνος του με τις πράξεις και τα λεγόμενά του-και να "καλύπτει" την ξεφτίλα πίσω από μία δικαιολογία. Απλά εδώ στο φόρουμ, η ανωνυμία βοηθάει να εκδηλώνονται τέτοιες συμπεριφορές.


Η ανωνυμία λύνει την γλώσσα ή μάλλον τα χέρια! Δεν τίθεται θέμα συλλογικής ευθύνης από προσωπικές συμπεριφορές. Πάντως εγώ το διασκεδάζω.

----------


## arktos

> Η ανωνυμία λύνει την γλώσσα ή μάλλον τα χέρια! Δεν τίθεται θέμα συλλογικής ευθύνης από προσωπικές συμπεριφορές. Πάντως εγώ το διασκεδάζω.


με τι διασκεδάζεις ακριβώς?

----------


## Militon

> με τι διασκεδάζεις ακριβώς?


Το "καφριλικι"! Και το αντρικό και το γυναικείο.

----------


## Remedy

> Το "καφριλικι"! Και το αντρικό και το γυναικείο.


ωστε εσυ εισαι ο υποκινητης!

----------


## arktos

> Το "καφριλικι"! Και το αντρικό και το γυναικείο.



ειχα καιρο να την ακουσω αυτη τη λεξη!

----------


## Lacrymosa

> εγω παλι λεω να αρχισω να βγαινω.....
> κουραστικο κιολας....


Στο καλο κ να μην μας γραφεις..
(δεν ειναι κανεις υποχρεωμενος να διαβαζει ο,τι δεν τον κανει κ να λεει την αποψαρα του θαρρεις κ αμα δεν την πει το θρεντ θα ειναι ελλιπες..)

----------


## Lacrymosa

> κι αυτο καλο ειναι...


μπα, δεν το προτιμω......

----------


## Lacrymosa

> ειχα καιρο να την ακουσω αυτη τη λεξη!


ω να τη κ η γεροντικη ανοια !!!!

----------


## Lacrymosa

Ελεος πια girlz ακομα μαζι μου ασχολειστε τιποτα καλυτερο δεν εχετε να κανετε ?? Τοσο αξια μου δινετε πια?? Τεσπα, με κατινιες κ παιδιαρισματα (μαλλον γιαγιαδισματα) δεν ασχολουμαι, δεν ειναι της ηλικιας μου, ουτε του επιπεδου μου, ουτε της μορφωσης μου..
(συνεχιστε το εχω καιρο να διασκεδασω ετσι..)

----------


## Lacrymosa

> αμελι, αν ειχες κ ενα παιδί κ ένα σπιτι να συντηρήσεις παρεα με τη διπολική τί θα έκανες?




“H κοινωνική θεώρηση της ψυχοδυναμικής μελέτης της οικογένειας προυποθέτει την ένταξη του παιδιού μέσα από τις αναπτυξιακές μεθόδους σε ένα υγιές και αμιγώς διαφυλλασόμενο πριβάλλον. Μελέτες της κοινωνιοκεντρικής εκπαιδευτικής προσέγγισης έχουν δείξει ότι παιδιά που μεγαλώνουν σε συνθήκες ενδοοικογενειακής βίας, χρήσης ψυχοτρόπων ουσιών, παραβατικότητας και γενικότερων αντικοινωνικών συνθηκών είναι ευάλωτα σε εξωγενείς αντιστατικούς παράγοντες και συνήθως απομακρύνονται και εντάσσονται σε περιβάλλοντα αποδοχής και διασυνδετικής κοινωνικοποίησης.....”
(Koινωνιολογική Θεώρηση της Ανάπτυξης, Τόμος Β, σελίδα 289, β παραγραφος, πανω πανω δεξια)

(Τυχαια το διαβαζα αυτό το μαθημα πρωι πρωι ? Δεν νομιζω!)

----------


## arktos

να αποκαλει ένας διπολικος έναν άλλο διπολικό ψυχακια?

----------


## arktos

> ω να τη κ η γεροντικη ανοια !!!!



να την ακουσω ειπα, οχι πως ξεχασα το νόημα.
μάθε να διαβάζεις κ να μν παπαγαλιζεις.

( κ ανάμεσα στα άλλα θεματακια που εχεις να κοιάξεις, κοιταξε λιγο κ αυτο που έχεις με το θέμα της ηλικιας των αλλων )

----------


## Lacrymosa

> να αποκαλει ένας διπολικος έναν άλλο διπολικό ψυχακια?


δεν το λεω εγω, το βιβλιο της σχολης μου το λεει....

----------


## Lacrymosa

> να την ακουσω ειπα, οχι πως ξεχασα το νόημα.
> μάθε να διαβάζεις κ να μν παπαγαλιζεις.
> 
> ( κ ανάμεσα στα άλλα θεματακια που εχεις να κοιάξεις, κοιταξε λιγο κ αυτο που έχεις με το θέμα της ηλικιας των αλλων )


ειλικρινα δεν καταλαβαινω τι ασχολεισαι ακομα μαζι μου.. εχεις καποιο προβλημα μαζι μου ?? κοιτα εχω χιλια δυο θεματα στο κεφαλι μου για να ασχοληθω ΚΑΙ μαζι σου... get a life πια.... κ αμα με ζηλευεις επειδη ειμαι καλυτερη δεν φταιω εγω, σορρυ, εχει ενα ωραιο αναψυκτικο που λεγεται "σοδα".....

----------


## arktos

κατι δν επιασες μαλλον τωρα είτε απο το βιβλιο της σχολή σου ή απο αυτα που έγραψα.

----------


## Lacrymosa

αποκλειεται να μην επιασα, το συγκεκριμενο μαθημα το ειχα περασει με 10.....

----------


## arktos

μπραβο!

να το απλοποιησω τωρα 

είσαι διπολική?

----------


## Lacrymosa

ναι, ειμαι, το χω γραψει χιλιες φορες εδω μεσα, και ??

----------


## arktos

είσαι ψυχάκιας δλδ?

----------


## Lacrymosa

ναι ειμαι κ χαιρομαι...

----------


## arktos

οκ
δν ηξερα πως χαιρεσαι να σε αποκλαουν ετσι.

----------


## Lacrymosa

φυσικα κ χαιρομαι, τι προβλημα εχεις ακριβως μαζι μου ομως δεν μου ειπες.... αν σου τη σπαω (για διαφορους λογους) μπορεις απλα να αδιαφορησεις, το να πετας ομως υποννοουμενα χαριεντιζομενη με αλλα ατομα παρομοιου βεληνεκους εμενα σε κατινια μου φερνει, δν ξερω ισως φταιει το γεγονος οτι εγω προσωπικα εχω μαθει στην (μερχι τωρα) ζωη μου να μιλαω ΕΥΘΕΩΣ... ειλικρινα εχω αηδιασει πια μ αυτην την ιστορια.. ελεος...

----------


## amelie74

δεν ξερω αν το καταλαβατε αλλα με την Ειρηνη χθες και προχθες καναμε χαβαλε.
οκ με εναν προκλητικο/χυδαιο τροπο,αλλα το να προκαλει ενας διπολικος ειναι και αυτο μεσα στα πλαισια της ψυχοπαθολογιας του(ασχετα αν αυτο δεν μπορει να το καταλαβει ενας μη ειδικος ή ενας μη διπολικος.)
οπως επισης και το να μετανιωνει αργοτερα για πολλα απο τα οποια ειπε η εκανε.
αρκτε ειδικα απο σενα περιμενα μεγαλυτερη κανοηση σε αυτο το λεπτο σημειο.
σχετικα με το αλλο που ειπωθηκε περι μετονομασιας του θρεντ απο "παλευοντας στα κυματα" σε "παλευοντας ΓΙΑ τα σπερματα" αν ψαρευαμε ΣΠΕΡΜΑΤΑ απο αυτο το χωρο,για να μιλησω για το ατομο μου,δεν θα ειχα αναφερθει ουτε στις αμφισεξουαλικες μου τασεις,ουτε σε απορριψεις απο το αλλο φυλο(γιατι ο αλλος λεει για να μιλαει αυτη για χυλοπιτες κανα μπαζο θα ειναι),ουτε για αυνανισμους.
θα ψαρευαμε με πολυ διαφορετικο τροπο...
δεν νομιζω οτι στερουμαστε νοημοσυνης ουτε εγω ουτε η Ειρηνη.

----------


## arktos

μν σβηνεις αυτα που γραφεις.

----------


## iberis

> ...δεν ασχολουμαι, δεν ειναι της ηλικιας μου, ουτε του επιπεδου μου, ουτε της μορφωσης μου..





> κ αμα με ζηλευεις επειδη ειμαι καλυτερη δεν φταιω εγω.....


Μάλλον τα έχεις μπερδέψει. Εκτός κι αν εννοείς ότι το επίπεδό σου και η οποιαδήποτε μόρφωσή σου σε κάνει να νιώθεις καλύτερη των άλλων σε σημείο να το διαλαλείς. Τότε ναι, η arktos δεν είναι του ίδιου επιπέδου.

----------


## Lacrymosa

αμελι σορρυ καταρχην για το εκ μερους μου γεγονος οφ τοπικ.. κατα δευτερον θα επισημανω κατι που το χω ξαναπει, το να λεμε συνεχως την αποψη μας κ να πεταγομαστε στα παντα μονο αρνητικα επιφερει, κ διαωνιζεται κατι, εκτος κ αν σκοπος καποιων ειναι να αναλωνονται σε κατινιες κ κουτσομολια, εγω προσωπικα παντα παω παρακατω, κ αν κατι δεν μ αρεσει δεν θα το δω απλα, ουτε θα επιβαλλω λογοκρισια πως κ τι κ σε ποιον θα γραφει ο καθενας, απο κει κ περα ο νοων νοειτω, καλο ειναι κ καποιες φορες να το βουλωνουμε παρα να πεταμε καλαμποκια απλως επειδη γουσταρουμε να ειρωνευομαστε κ να κανουμε τους μαγκες μεσω διαδικτυου, οσο για τους γκομενους, μια βολτα εξω να κανω εχω οποιον θελω, κ νεα ειμαι κ ωραια,κ εξυπνη κ μορφωμενη ισως αυτο να τη σπαει σε καποιους αλλα σκασιλα μου, δεν θα ψαρευα γκομενο απο δω, ελεος.........
(εγω τουλαχιστον οσον αφορα τη νοημοσυνη για την ηλικια μου διαθετω κ για αλλους, ειτε αυτο αρεσει ειτε οχι..)

----------


## arktos

> δεν ξερω αν το καταλαβατε αλλα με την Ειρηνη χθες και προχθες καναμε χαβαλε.
> οκ με εναν προκλητικο/χυδαιο τροπο,αλλα το να προκαλει ενας διπολικος ειναι και αυτο μεσα στα πλαισια της ψυχοπαθολογιας του(ασχετα αν αυτο δεν μπορει να το καταλαβει ενας μη ειδικος ή ενας μη διπολικος.)
> οπως επισης και το να μετανιωνει αργοτερα για πολλα απο τα οποια ειπε η εκανε.
> αρκτε ειδικα απο σενα περιμενα μεγαλυτερη κανοηση σε αυτο το λεπτο σημειο.
> σχετικα με το αλλο που ειπωθηκε περι μετονομασιας του θρεντ απο "παλευοντας στα κυματα" σε "παλευοντας ΓΙΑ τα σπερματα" αν ψαρευαμε ΣΠΕΡΜΑΤΑ απο αυτο το χωρο,για να μιλησω για το ατομο μου,δεν θα ειχα αναφερθει ουτε στις αμφισεξουαλικες μου τασεις,ουτε σε απορριψεις απο το αλλο φυλο(γιατι ο αλλος λεει για να μιλαει αυτη για χυλοπιτες κανα μπαζο θα ειναι),ουτε για αυνανισμους.
> θα ψαρευαμε με πολυ διαφορετικο τροπο...
> δεν νομιζω οτι στερουμαστε νοημοσυνης ουτε εγω ουτε η Ειρηνη.



οταν θα σε αποκαλεσουν ψυχακια, μείνε σε αυτα που γραφεις.
αν βρισκεις πως δν εχω αρκετή κατανόηση, έκανα εγω λαθος που περιμενα πως την εχεις διακρινει.

----------


## arktos

λακρυ γιατί σβήνεις προτάσεις απο τα ποστ σου?

κ συζητάς μετα για αυτες....

----------


## Lacrymosa

μια προταση εσβησα μην λεμε ο,τι θελουμε... ακομα δεν απαντησες σ αυτο που σε ρωτησα... (μαλλον δεν προκειται, ε?)

----------


## carrot

εμένα με έχουν στολίσει με διάφορα αρνητικά κοσμετικά σε αυτό το φορουμ αλλά δε μασάω, αν είναι να παίρνουμε σοβαρά τη γνώμη ασθενών και όχι γιατρών τότε άστα βράστα.

----------


## Lacrymosa

αυτο λεω κι εγω ρε καροτ, το να διαιωνιζουμε καταστασεις κ να πεταμε υπονοουμενα ωφελει σε κατι ?? κριμα πραγματικα που μπαινω σ αυτη τη θεση, αλλα οταν προκαλουμαι δεν μπορω να μην απανταω.....

----------


## arktos

> μια προταση εσβησα μην λεμε ο,τι θελουμε... ακομα δεν απαντησες σ αυτο που σε ρωτησα... (μαλλον δεν προκειται, ε?)



ωραια λοιπον για ξαναγράψε πως με αποκαλεσες.

ειπες τοσα που δν καταλαβα σε ποιο απο ολα θελεις απαντηση.

----------


## Lacrymosa

ουφ... για πολλοστη φορα.. εχεις κατι μαζι μου?? ευθεως, κατινιες κ μα μου δεν θελω.. το να πετας υπονουμενα που αφορουν ποστ δικα μου κρινοντας τα (κ ποια εισαι να τα κρινεις οεο?) με την ιδια λογικη κ τα δικα σου μπορει να μην μ αρεσουν η οποιουδηποτε αλλου, αλλα απλα αδιαφορω, δεν θα κατσω να πω την αποψαρα μου θαρρεις κ αμα δεν επισφραγισω μ αυτην το θεμα θα γινει κατι, αυτο ναι μου τη σπαει, γιατι εγω ειμαι ατομο που δυστυχως η ευτυχως εχω μαθει να μιλαω ευθεως κ οχι με υποννουμενα.. αμα δεν σου αρεσουν τα θρεντς μου μπορεις απλα να τα προσπερνας, αυτο ισχυει κ για τον καθενα,.....

----------


## Θεοφανία

λακρυ..έχω παρατηρήσει πως η μοναδική απάντηση που έχεις όταν ενοχλείσαι από κάποιον, είναι πως είναι ...μεγάλος.
Τρομερό μειονέκτημα κατά τη γνώμη σου και ατράνταχτο επιχείρημα όταν θες να την πεις σε κάποιον.
Λες πως σου την είπαμε για τα όσα έγραψες επειδή σε ζηλεύουμε.
Τι να ζηλέψουμε αλήθεια? Κάνε ένα κόπο όταν έχεις καθαρό μυαλό και διάβασε τι έχεις γράψει εδώ μέσα για ότι κάνεις.
Πραγματικά θα έπρεπε να είναι τουλάχιστον μαζόχας κάποιος για να ζηλέψει τέτοιου είδους καταστάσεις συμπεριφορές και λεξιλόγιο.

αμελί...κάνε και συ ένα κόπο και δες τι έχει γραφτεί από χτες στο θέμα σου.
Για το μόνο που λυπάμαι, είναι πως εδώ μέσα, τόσο εσύ, αλλά και τόσο άλλα μέλη έγραψαν και ανέλυσαν σκέψεις και συναισθήματα τους καταναλώνοντας ώρες και φαιά ουσία και ΚΑΤΑΝΤΗΣΕ χαμαιτυπείο.
Ελπίζω να μην είσαι περήφανη γι αυτό.

----------


## Lacrymosa

Και εσυ τι εισαι εδω μεσα, wannabe μπατσος που θα με κρινει κ απο πανω ?? 
Opinions are like assholes, everybody 's got one...
Το τι θα ειχε καποιος να ζηλεψει το χω γραψει παραπανω.. (κ νεα ειμαι κ ωραια κ εξυπνη κ μορφωμενη,,)
Εγω τι να ζηλεψω απο ατομα διαμετρικα αντιθετα ??
Κατι καλυτερο δεν εχετε να κανετε απο το να με ακολουθειτε σε ολα τα θεματα κ να πετατε ο,τι σας κατεβει?? Συνεχιστε, χεστηκα.. ελεος ειστε... just ignore αμα σας τη σπαω, δεν ειστε μονο εσεις εδω μεσα.. ελεος...

----------


## arktos

> ουφ... για πολλοστη φορα.. εχεις κατι μαζι μου?? ευθεως, κατινιες κ μα μου δεν θελω.. το να πετας υπονουμενα που αφορουν ποστ δικα μου κρινοντας τα (κ ποια εισαι να τα κρινεις οεο?) με την ιδια λογικη κ τα δικα σου μπορει να μην μ αρεσουν η οποιουδηποτε αλλου, αλλα απλα αδιαφορω, δεν θα κατσω να πω την αποψαρα μου θαρρεις κ αμα δεν επισφραγισω μ αυτην το θεμα θα γινει κατι, αυτο ναι μου τη σπαει, γιατι εγω ειμαι ατομο που δυστυχως η ευτυχως εχω μαθει να μιλαω ευθεως κ οχι με υποννουμενα.. αμα δεν σου αρεσουν τα θρεντς μου μπορεις απλα να τα προσπερνας, αυτο ισχυει κ για τον καθενα,.....



το ποστ σου παραμενει παραμενει με σβησμενη προταση, οπου με αποκαλεσες ψυχακια.
την αποψαρα σου φαινεται πως δν τι λες σε κανενα θεμα.
προκύπτει απο το ότι έχεις κανει 3447 ποστ σε 6 μηνες.

οποιος εχει τη μυγα, μυγιάζεται ειναι η απαντηση στην ερωτηση σου.
αυτα.

----------


## Θεοφανία

> Και εσυ τι εισαι εδω μεσα, wannabe μπατσος που θα με κρινει κ απο πανω ?? 
> Opinions are like assholes, everybody 's got one...
> Το τι θα ειχε καποιος να ζηλεψει το χω γραψει παραπανω.. (κ νεα ειμαι κ ωραια κ εξυπνη κ μορφωμενη,,)
> Εγω τι να ζηλεψω απο ατομα διαμετρικα αντιθετα ??
> Κατι καλυτερο δεν εχετε να κανετε απο το να με ακολουθειτε σε ολα τα θεματα κ να πετατε ο,τι σας κατεβει?? Συνεχιστε, χεστηκα.. ελεος ειστε... just ignore αμα σας τη σπαω, δεν ειστε μονο εσεις εδω μεσα.. ελεος...


το τι είσαι το ξέρεις μόνο εσύ.
Από που να ξέρω εγώ ότι είσαι νέα όμορφη και ευτυχισμένη?
Απ όσα γράφεις πάντως δεν με πείθεις για τίποτε από αυτά, (το νέα δεν είναι προτέρημα, είναι κατάσταση).
Ένας μορφωμένος παύλα καλλιεργημένος άνθρωπος ούτε μιλά ούτε φέρεται όπως εσύ, εκτός και αν έχεις διαστρεβλωμένη άποψη για τα πράγματα οπότε πάω πάσο.
Ένας επίσης ευτυχισμένος άνθρωπος, δεν βγάζει τόσο μένος, τόσα νεύρα και τόσες κραυγές από το πρωί μέχρι το βράδυ.
Δεν κάνει κανείς το μπάτσο εδώ μέσα, αλλά δεν έχουμε κάνει λοβοτομή ώστε να μην έχουμε άποψη για τα κακώς κείμενα.
Αυτό το ότι σε ακολουθούμε σε θέματα για να σου την πούμε, ψάξτο.

----------


## Lacrymosa

το τι θα γραφω, ποσο, σε ποιον κ σε ποιο θεμα ειναι δικο μου θεμα κ δεν αφορα κανεναν αλλον...
αμα σου τη σπαω, σορρυ, η εξοδος ειναι απο κει..
αμα εχεις διαβασει κανα δυο θρεντς μου θα δεις πως εχω σοβαρους λογους που γραφω, κ οχι απλα για να τη μπαινω σε αλλα ατομα, αλλα για να ΣΥΖΗΤΑΩ με αλλα ατομα που εχουν παρομοια θεματα...
οταν με προκαλου, φυσικα κ θα απαντησω..
αν κ δεν ειναι ουτε στη νοοτροπια μου ουτε στην ηλικια μου..
τοσο φαγωμα μαζι μου πια, ελεος....
καθε τρεις κ λιγο μαζι μου ρε πουστη μου αηδια εχει καταντησει...
αγνοησε με να τελειωνουμε...

----------


## Lacrymosa

> το τι είσαι το ξέρεις μόνο εσύ.
> Από που να ξέρω εγώ ότι είσαι νέα όμορφη και ευτυχισμένη?
> Απ όσα γράφεις πάντως δεν με πείθεις για τίποτε από αυτά, (το νέα δεν είναι προτέρημα, είναι κατάσταση).
> Ένας μορφωμένος παύλα καλλιεργημένος άνθρωπος ούτε μιλά ούτε φέρεται όπως εσύ, εκτός και αν έχεις διαστρεβλωμένη άποψη για τα πράγματα οπότε πάω πάσο.
> Ένας επίσης ευτυχισμένος άνθρωπος, δεν βγάζει τόσο μένος, τόσα νεύρα και τόσες κραυγές από το πρωί μέχρι το βράδυ.
> Δεν κάνει κανείς το μπάτσο εδώ μέσα, αλλά δεν έχουμε κάνει λοβοτομή ώστε να μην έχουμε άποψη για τα κακώς κείμενα.
> Αυτό το ότι σε ακολουθούμε σε θέματα για να σου την πούμε, ψάξτο.


Δεν χρειαζεται το τι ειμαι να το ξες εσυ, το ξερουν πολλοι αλλοι κ μου αρκει...
Κ δεν καταλαβαινω ακομα τι εχετε μαζι μου... αν σας τη σπαω μπορειτε απλα να αδιαφορειτε..
κ εμενα μου τη σπανε πολλοι εδω μεσα αλλα απλα αδιαφορω, δεν λεω την αποψαρα μου κ μαλιστα με υπονοουμενα..
ελεος πια μ αυτην την ιστορια...

----------


## Θεοφανία

> Δεν χρειαζεται το τι ειμαι να το ξες εσυ, το ξερουν πολλοι αλλοι κ μου αρκει...
> Κ δεν καταλαβαινω ακομα τι εχετε μαζι μου... αν σας τη σπαω μπορειτε απλα να αδιαφορειτε..
> κ εμενα μου τη σπανε πολλοι εδω μεσα αλλα απλα αδιαφορω, δεν λεω την αποψαρα μου κ μαλιστα με υπονοουμενα..
> ελεος πια μ αυτην την ιστορια...


δεν κατάλαβες...
Δεν λέω κανένα υπονοούμενο.
Μιλάω ξεκάθαρα και σου λέω πως αυτό το πανηγυράκι με τις @@@ στο θέμα της Αμελί, εμένα προσωπικά με αηδίασε.
Είναι πολύ βολικό να μην ασχολείται κανείς, έχουμε δει που μπορεί να φτάσουν κάποιοι όταν δεν ασχολείται κανείς μαζί τους.
Έτσι όπως περιφέρεις εσύ τις απόψεις σου, μπορουμε να το κάνουμε όλοι ξέρεις, δεν είναι μόνο δικό σου προνόμιο.

----------


## Lacrymosa

Το θρεντ πρωτον ειναι της αμελι (αν κ το χουμε γαμησει στα οφ τοπικ, αν ειναι ας ανοιξουμε αλλο), δευτερον πλακιζομασταν κ αμα την πειραζε την αμελι μπορουσε να το ξεκοψει, αλλωστε ανταλασσαμε αποψεις (οπως φαινονται στον καθενα), κ τριτον δεν χρειαζεται κανεις την τακτικη "συνηγορος του διαβολου" θελω να πιστευω...

----------


## Θεοφανία

> Το θρεντ πρωτον ειναι της αμελι (αν κ το χουμε γαμησει στα οφ τοπικ, αν ειναι ας ανοιξουμε αλλο), δευτερον πλακιζομασταν κ αμα την πειραζε την αμελι μπορουσε να το ξεκοψει, αλλωστε ανταλασσαμε αποψεις (οπως φαινονται στον καθενα), κ τριτον δεν χρειαζεται κανεις την τακτικη "συνηγορος του διαβολου" θελω να πιστευω...


το θρεντ όπως και όλα εδώ μέσα δεν είναι ούτε της αμελί, ούτε κανενός.
Είναι ένας δημόσιος χώρος και όλοι έχουμε τα ίδια δικαιώματα και υποχρεώσεις.
Ενα από αυτά φαντάζομαι να σου επιτρέπει η μόρφωση σου να καταλαβαίνεις πως είναι ο σεβασμός στους άλλους.
Τώρα, το δικηγόρος του διαβόλου, δεν το κατάλαβα. Αν θες μπορεις να μου το εξηγήσεις.

----------


## Lacrymosa

Εννοω πως μιλουσα εγω με την αμελι για αυτα τα "απαραδεκτα" θεματα, θαρρεις κ δεν τα χει ξανακουσει κανεις κ περιμενε απο μας να τα μαθει, τεσπα ας το ληξουμε καλυτερα, δεν εχω ορεξη να τσακωνομαι...

----------


## iberis

> το τι θα γραφω, ποσο, σε ποιον κ σε ποιο θεμα ειναι δικο μου θεμα κ δεν αφορα κανεναν αλλον...


Κάνεις λάθος, δεν γράφεις στο προσωπικό σου ημερολόγιο για να γράφεις ό,τι σου κατεβαίνει. 
Υπάρχουν κάποια πλαίσια-όρια στα όποία πρέπει να κινείται κάποιος εδώ μέσα. Σου φαίνεται δηλαδή περίεργο που μας φαίνεται αποκρουστικό να διαβάζουμε λόγια από σενάρια τσόντας σε ένα φόρουμ ψυχολογίας? Λες κι ότι είσαι έξυπνη ...

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Κάνεις λάθος, δεν γράφεις στο προσωπικό σου ημερολόγιο για να γράφεις ό,τι σου κατεβαίνει. 
> Υπάρχουν κάποια πλαίσια-όρια στα όποία πρέπει να κινείται κάποιος εδώ μέσα. Σου φαίνεται δηλαδή περίεργο που μας φαίνεται αποκρουστικό να διαβάζουμε λόγια από σενάρια τσόντας σε ένα φόρουμ ψυχολογίας? Λες κι ότι είσαι έξυπνη ...


Πρωτον δεν εγραψα λογια απο σεναρια τσοντας, μην τα παραλεμε κιολας, δευτερον δεν υποχρεωσα κανεναν να τα διαβασει, τριτον ας το ληξουμε εδω, εχω βαρεθει πια μ αυτο το θεμα...

----------


## amelie74

> οταν θα σε αποκαλεσουν ψυχακια, μείνε σε αυτα που γραφεις.
> αν βρισκεις πως δν εχω αρκετή κατανόηση, έκανα εγω λαθος που περιμενα πως την εχεις διακρινει.


πριν ομως σε αποκαλεσει ετσι,πεσατε ολοι πανω της να την φατε και να την απαξιωσετε.
δεν ειπα οτι δεν εχεις αρκετη νοημοσυνη και ουτε το πιστευω,ειπα πως τοσο η Ειρηνη οσο και εγω εαν θελαμε να βρουμε εραστη απο εδω μεσα(πραγμα που δεν το βρισκω καθολου μεμπτο για οσους/οσες το εχουν κανει και δικαιωμα τους),θα το καναμε με διαφοτερικο υφος γραφης,γιατι υποννοοηθηκε οτι ο λογος που γραφουμε αυτα που γραφουμε (διαβασε αν θες λιγες σελιδες πιο πριν) εχει κατι τετοιο σαν απωτερο στοχο.

----------


## arktos

> πριν ομως σε αποκαλεσει ετσι,πεσατε ολοι πανω της να την φατε και να την απαξιωσετε.
> δεν ειπα οτι δεν εχεις αρκετη νοημοσυνη και ουτε το πιστευω,ειπα πως τοσο η Ειρηνη οσο και εγω εαν θελαμε να βρουμε εραστη απο εδω μεσα(πραγμα που δεν το βρισκω καθολου μεμπτο για οσους/οσες το εχουν κανει και δικαιωμα τους),θα το καναμε με διαφοτερικο υφος γραφης,γιατι υποννοοηθηκε οτι ο λογος που γραφουμε αυτα που γραφουμε (διαβασε αν θες λιγες σελιδες πιο πριν) εχει κατι τετοιο σαν απωτερο στοχο.



ξερεις τοσα χρονια που ειμαι εδω μεσα, δν αποκαλεσα κανεναν ετσι.
δν ξερω αν το καταλαβαινεις.


αλλο κατανοηση, αλλο νοημοσυνη.
εσυ δν καταλαβες.

δν ειπα πουθενα πως ψαχνετε εραστη.
ειπα πως ο διαλογος μοιαζει με τσοντα.
δν ταιριαζει σε φορουμ σαν αυτο.
ουτε το βρισκω χιουμοριστικο.
εχεις αλλη αποψη.
δν εχουμε να πουμε κατι αλλο.

----------


## Θεοφανία

> πριν ομως σε αποκαλεσει ετσι,πεσατε ολοι πανω της να την φατε και να την απαξιωσετε.
> δεν ειπα οτι δεν εχεις αρκετη νοημοσυνη και ουτε το πιστευω,ειπα πως τοσο η Ειρηνη οσο και εγω εαν θελαμε να βρουμε εραστη απο εδω μεσα(πραγμα που δεν το βρισκω καθολου μεμπτο για οσους/οσες το εχουν κανει και δικαιωμα τους),θα το καναμε με διαφοτερικο υφος γραφης,γιατι υποννοοηθηκε οτι ο λογος που γραφουμε αυτα που γραφουμε (διαβασε αν θες λιγες σελιδες πιο πριν) εχει κατι τετοιο σαν απωτερο στοχο.


εχμ...για να καταλάβω αμελί.
Επειδή σε κάποιους δεν άρεσε όλη αυτή η ανταλλαγή σεξουαλικών (ο Θεός να τα κάνει) αστείων, και είπαν τη γνώμη τους, η απάντηση της λάκρυ ή της οποιασδήποτε λάκρυ, είναι να πει τον άλλον ψυχάκια?
Σε ένα φόρουμ ψυχολογίας, όπου ο καθένας παλεύει με μια ασθένεια?
Δηλαδη θα έρθουμε εμείς οι δύο σε σύγκρουση και επειδή δεν θα έχω άλλο επιχείρημα θα σε πω διπολική ή σχιζοφρενή?
Μιλάς σοβαρά τώρα?
Και ποιος σου είπε πως κρίθηκες για το αν ψάχνεις να βρεις σύντροφο ή όχι εδώ μέσα? Που το είδες γραμμένο αυτό?
Το "παλεύοντας ΓΙΑ σπέρματα" ήταν ειρωνικό και πήγαινε για τον τίτλο του τοπικ.
Μακάρι να έψαχνες για γκόμενο, μαζί σου και εγώ, αλλά μερικά πράγματα έχουν ένα όριο.
Από την πλάκα μέχρι τη χυδαιότητα υπάρχει μια απόσταση.

----------


## amelie74

οκ σορρυ για το νοημοσυνη Αρκτε.
τωρα το ειδα.
πανω στη φουρια μου νομιζα οτι εγραψες οτι υποτιμησα την νοημοσυνη σου και οχι την κατανοηση σου.
το οτι ψαχνουμε για εραστη δεν το ειπες εσυ.
αλλο μελος το υποννοησε με το οποιο δεν εχω καμια μα καμια ορεξη να μπω σε αντιπαραθεση μαζι του,οπως και με κανεναν αλλο.
το σημειο στο οποιο νομιζω πως θα επρεπε να δειξεις κατανοηση ως διπολικη,ειναι τοσο η Ειρηνη οσο και γω ειμασταν χθες σε υπομανια με οτι αυτο συνεπαγεται...
πεσατε πανω της να την φατε και αυτο εγινε ΠΡΙΝ σε αποκαλεσει ψυχακια.

----------


## arktos

> οκ σορρυ για το νοημοσυνη Αρκτε.
> τωρα το ειδα.
> πανω στη φουρια μου νομιζα οτι εγραψες οτι υποτιμησα την νοημοσυνη σου και οχι την κατανοηση σου.
> το οτι ψαχνουμε για εραστη δεν το ειπες εσυ.
> αλλο μελος το υποννοησε με το οποιο δεν εχω καμια μα καμια ορεξη να μπω σε αντιπαραθεση μαζι του,οπως και με κανεναν αλλο.
> το σημειο στο οποιο νομιζω πως θα επρεπε να δειξεις κατανοηση ως διπολικη,ειναι τοσο η Ειρηνη οσο και γω ειμασταν χθες σε υπομανια με οτι αυτο συνεπαγεται...
> πεσατε πανω της να την φατε και αυτο εγινε ΠΡΙΝ σε αποκαλεσει ψυχακια.



πέρασες σε φαση υπομανιας?

σε μενα απαντησες για το " ψαχνετε για εραστη " αν δν κανω λαθος.
το " ψυχακιας " ασχολιαστο?
μπραβο βρε αμελι!
την επομενη φορά μν περιμενεις κ πολλα στα θεματα σου.
ό,τι δινεις, παίρνεις!

----------


## amelie74

> εχμ...για να καταλάβω αμελί.
> Επειδή σε κάποιους δεν άρεσε όλη αυτή η ανταλλαγή σεξουαλικών (ο Θεός να τα κάνει) αστείων, και είπαν τη γνώμη τους, η απάντηση της λάκρυ ή της οποιασδήποτε λάκρυ, είναι να πει τον άλλον ψυχάκια?
> Σε ένα φόρουμ ψυχολογίας, όπου ο καθένας παλεύει με μια ασθένεια?
> Δηλαδη θα έρθουμε εμείς οι δύο σε σύγκρουση και επειδή δεν θα έχω άλλο επιχείρημα θα σε πω διπολική ή σχιζοφρενή?
> Μιλάς σοβαρά τώρα?
> Και ποιος σου είπε πως κρίθηκες για το αν ψάχνεις να βρεις σύντροφο ή όχι εδώ μέσα? Που το είδες γραμμένο αυτό?
> Το "παλεύοντας ΓΙΑ σπέρματα" ήταν ειρωνικό και πήγαινε για τον τίτλο του τοπικ.
> Μακάρι να έψαχνες για γκόμενο, μαζί σου και εγώ, αλλά μερικά πράγματα έχουν ένα όριο.
> Από την πλάκα μέχρι τη χυδαιότητα υπάρχει μια απόσταση.


αυτο που ειπα και παραπανω και θα το ξαναπω ειναι οτι η χυδαιοτητα,η αθυροστομια και το να βγαινεις εκτος εαυτου,ειναι χαρακτηριστικο γνωρισμα της διπολικης διαταραχης , οταν εισαι στην πανω φαση.
και το να ΔΕΙΧΝΕΙΣ οτι εχεις υπερμετρη αυτοεκτιμηση επισης.
πισω απο ολες αυτα τα λογια της Ειρηνης μπορειτε να καταλαβετε τι οδυνη κρυβεται?
η εστω να προσπαθησετε να το καταλαβετε?

----------


## Θεοφανία

> το σημειο στο οποιο νομιζω πως θα επρεπε να δειξεις κατανοηση ως διπολικη,ειναι τοσο η Ειρηνη οσο και γω ειμασταν χθες σε υπομανια με οτι αυτο συνεπαγεται...
> πεσατε πανω της να την φατε και αυτο εγινε ΠΡΙΝ σε αποκαλεσει ψυχακια.


κατσε ρε συ αμελί...
Τι πάει να πει είσασταν σε υπομανία? 
Είναι αυτό άλλοθι? Έχεις δει πολλούς διπολικούς εδώ μέσα να μιλούν έτσι? 
Το θεωρώ μεγάλο φάουλ να τα ρίχνουμε όλα στην αρρώστια.
Δεν είναι δικαιολογία αυτό, απλά υπεκφυγή.

----------


## Θεοφανία

> αυτο που ειπα και παραπανω και θα το ξαναπω ειναι οτι η χυδαιοτητα,η αθυροστομια και το να βγαινεις εκτος εαυτου,ειναι χαρακτηριστικο γνωρισμα της διπολικης διαταραχης , οταν εισαι στην πανω φαση.
> και το να ΔΕΙΧΝΕΙΣ οτι εχεις υπερμετρη αυτοεκτιμηση επισης.
> πισω απο ολες αυτα τα λογια της Ειρηνης μπορειτε να καταλαβετε τι οδυνη κρυβεται?
> η εστω να προσπαθησετε να το καταλαβετε?


σου απάντησα παραπάνω σε αυτό.
Εχεις δει πολλούς διπολικούς εδώ μέσα να λειτουργούν έτσι?

----------


## amelie74

> πέρασες σε φαση υπομανιας?
> 
> σε μενα απαντησες για το " ψαχνετε για εραστη " αν δν κανω λαθος.
> το " ψυχακιας " ασχολιαστο?
> μπραβο βρε αμελι!
> την επομενη φορά μν περιμενεις κ πολλα στα θεματα σου.
> ό,τι δινεις, παίρνεις!


αρκε λυπαμαι για αυτη τη εκβαση του διαλογου μας και οχι γιατι δεν θα ξαναγραψεις στο θεμα μου,αλλα γιατι μου εισαι/ησουν απο τα πιο συμπαθη μελη του φορουμ.
το να στην πω για το οτι δεν εδειξες κατανοηση δεν σημαινει ξερεις απαραιτητα οτι δεν σε εκτιμω.

----------


## arktos

> αυτο που ειπα και παραπανω και θα το ξαναπω ειναι οτι η χυδαιοτητα,η αθυροστομια και το να βγαινεις εκτος εαυτου,ειναι χαρακτηριστικο γνωρισμα της διπολικης διαταραχης , οταν εισαι στην πανω φαση.
> και το να ΔΕΙΧΝΕΙΣ οτι εχεις υπερμετρη αυτοεκτιμηση επισης.
> πισω απο ολες αυτα τα λογια της Ειρηνης μπορειτε να καταλαβετε τι οδυνη κρυβεται?
> η εστω να προσπαθησετε να το καταλαβετε?



ελα πες μου τωρα πως δν ξερω κ τα συμπτωματα της διπολικης.
μν κοιτας το δεντρο.
κοιτα κ λιγο το δασος.
ξερεις η κατανόηση εχει κ ορια.

----------


## arktos

> αρκε λυπαμαι για αυτη τη εκβαση του διαλογου μας και οχι γιατι δεν θα ξαναγραψεις στο θεμα μου,αλλα γιατι μου εισαι/ησουν απο τα πιο συμπαθη μελη του φορουμ.
> το να στην πω για το οτι δεν εδειξες κατανοηση δεν σημαινει ξερεις απαραιτητα οτι δεν σε εκτιμω.


αυτος που κανουμε τωρα ειναι διαλογος.
λυπαμαι που δν σου αρεσει.
μν επιμενεις για την κατανοηση.

σε ρωτησα να εισαι σε φαση υπομανιας?
οταν το εχεις συνειδητοποιήσει, τηλ στο γιατρό σου, δν το προφασιζεσαι για να γραφεις αυτα που γραφεις.
ελπιζω να εγινα σαφής.
εκτος αν οπως λες, γουσταρεις το ανεβασμα.
επερχεται κ το κατεβασμα, αν θυμάσαι.

----------


## amelie74

λοιπον για να μην διαιωνιστει αυτος ο διαλογος,αυτο που πιστευω ειναι οτι η Ειρηνη ειναι ενας ανθρωπος με πολλες ευαισθησιες,ο οποιος εχει στηριξει οχι μονο εμενα αλλα και πολλα αλλα μελη του φορουμ(οχι απαραιτητα διπολικα), και ο οποιος περναει μια πολυ δυσκολη φαση.
και δεν πιστευω οτι ΕΙΝΑΙ επιθετικη αλλα ΔΕΙΧΝΕΙ επιθετικη.
ουτε πιστευω οτι ΕΧΕΙ υπερμετρη αυτοεκτιμηση αλλα ετσι νιωθει αυτη τη στιγμη.
την εχεις δει να τα γραφει αυτα οταν ειναι σε καταθλιπτικο επεισοδιο?

----------


## Lacrymosa

Δεν καταλαβαινω προς τι τοση πορωση... τεσπα, επειδη διαιωνιζεται το θεμα (κακως βεβαια) εχω να πω 1ον) οτι δεν ψαχνω απο δω μεσα γκομενο η εραστη, αμα θελω βρισκω 10 εξω, 2ον) το τι ειμαι κ δεν ειμαι το ξερω εγω κ αλλα ατομα κ δεν εχω αναγκη την γνωμη κ την κριτικη κανενος, ο καθενας στην τελικα αμα θελει να βρει κατι θα βρει, το κατα ποσον ομως το συμπερασμα ειναι αξιοπιστο η επισφαλες ειναι αλλο θεμα...

----------


## Θεοφανία

> λοιπον για να μην διαιωνιστει αυτος ο διαλογος,αυτο που πιστευω ειναι οτι η Ειρηνη ειναι ενας ανθρωπος με πολλες ευαισθησιες,ο οποιος εχει στηριξει οχι μονο εμενα αλλα και πολλα αλλα μελη του φορουμ(οχι απαραιτητα διπολικα), και ο οποιος περναει μια πολυ δυσκολη φαση.
> και δεν πιστευω οτι ΕΙΝΑΙ επιθετικη αλλα ΔΕΙΧΝΕΙ επιθετικη.
> ουτε πιστευω οτι ΕΧΕΙ υπερμετρη αυτοεκτιμηση αλλα ετσι νιωθει αυτη τη στιγμη.
> την εχεις δει να τα γραφει αυτα οταν ειναι σε καταθλιπτικο επεισοδιο?


ρε συ αμελί, το θεμα μας δεν είναι η λακρυ, το έχεις καταλάβει αυτό?
Τι σόι διαφήμιση είναι αυτή, λες και ασχολήθηκε κανείς με το συγκεκριμένο μέλος?
Εμείς μιλήσαμε για τις μεταξύ σας ατάκες, όχι για το αν βοηθάει η λάκρυ ή όχι άλλα μέλη.
Ξέρεις ποια ήταν η απαντηση σου σε αυτό? το ριξες στην αρρώστια.
Και σε ρωτάω εδώ και πολλώ ώρα: έχεις δει πολλούς διπολικούς εδώ μέσα να γράφουν έτσι?
Και δεν εννοώ μόνο τη λακρυ, εννοω και σενα.

----------


## amelie74

> ελα πες μου τωρα πως δν ξερω κ τα συμπτωματα της διπολικης.
> μν κοιτας το δεντρο.
> κοιτα κ λιγο το δασος.
> ξερεις η κατανόηση εχει κ ορια.


ναι αλλα σου διαφευγει κατι.
οτι της Ειρηνης της διαγνωστηκε αυτο πριν κατι μηνες και σε διαστημα εξι μηνων εχει κανει τρια απανωτα μανιακα επεισοδια,μια αποπειρα αυτοκτονιας και δεν ξερει ακομα πως να διαχειριστει την ολη φαση.
εμεις εχουμε αποκτησει και μια αλφα πειρα σχετικα με την δ.δ.

----------


## Lacrymosa

> διαβαζω κι εγω την πρωτη σελιδα...
> κατσε να το παιξεις Βασιλακης καηλας, λεω στον εαυτο μου.
> Εχω να ψωνισω χρονο και βαλε.
> 
> Διπολικη δεν με βγαλανε ακομα αλλα οταν παω σε πετσοπ, μονο κολαρο για μενα δεν παιρνω...
> 
> Εχω ξεχασει εμενα...
> με εχω αφησει...
> 
> ...


βαζε κενα να μη στο κοβει.... που κολλαει αυτο δεν καταλαβαινω..
η ζηλια κ ο βηχας δεν κρυβονται.. χαιρομαι που επιβεβαιωνομαι...... σορρυ γκαιζ δεν μπορω να κανω κατι για αυτο... ειλικρινα λυπαμαι....

----------


## amelie74

> ρε συ αμελί, το θεμα μας δεν είναι η λακρυ, το έχεις καταλάβει αυτό?
> Τι σόι διαφήμιση είναι αυτή, λες και ασχολήθηκε κανείς με το συγκεκριμένο μέλος?
> Εμείς μιλήσαμε για τις μεταξύ σας ατάκες, όχι για το αν βοηθάει η λάκρυ ή όχι άλλα μέλη.
> Ξέρεις ποια ήταν η απαντηση σου σε αυτό? το ριξες στην αρρώστια.
> Και σε ρωτάω εδώ και πολλώ ώρα: έχεις δει πολλούς διπολικούς εδώ μέσα να γράφουν έτσι?
> Και δεν εννοώ μόνο τη λακρυ, εννοω και σενα.


εχω δει διπολικους σε μανιακο σταδιο να κανουν πολυ χειροτερα.
(οχι εδω μεσα).

----------


## Lacrymosa

> ναι αλλα σου διαφευγει κατι.
> οτι της Ειρηνης της διαγνωστηκε αυτο πριν κατι μηνες και σε διαστημα εξι μηνων εχει κανει τρια απανωτα μανιακα επεισοδια,μια αποπειρα αυτοκτονιας και δεν ξερει ακομα πως να διαχειριστει την ολη φαση.
> εμεις εχουμε αποκτησει και μια αλφα πειρα σχετικα με την δ.δ.


Αμελι μην αναφερεσαι συνεχεια σε μενα γιατι καποιοι ζηλευουν κ η ζηλια ειναι επιβλαβες κ ψυχοφθορο συναισθημα..
πιστεψε με αμελι ξερω πολυ καλα πως να χειριστω την ολη φαση. απλα δεν μπορουμε να ειμαστε ολοι ιδιοι εξ αντικειμενου... δεν γινεται απλα..

----------


## Lacrymosa

> ελα μου;;;


δεν καταλαβα τιποτα απο το ποστ σου, που κολλαει δλδ..

----------


## Θεοφανία

> εχω δει διπολικους σε μανιακο σταδιο να κανουν πολυ χειροτερα.
> (οχι εδω μεσα).


ναι, αλλα τώρα δεν μιλάμε για τους διπολικούς ανα την Υφήλιο, αλλά για το φορουμ και για το ποσο σεβόμαστε αυτό το χώρο...

----------


## Θεοφανία

> Αμελι μην αναφερεσαι συνεχεια σε μενα γιατι καποιοι ζηλευουν κ η ζηλια ειναι επιβλαβες κ ψυχοφθορο συναισθημα..


αυτό ρε συ λάκρυ με τη ζήλια μήπως μπορείς να μας το εξηγήσεις?
Τι ακριβώς ζηλεύουμε τόσα μέλη και σου τη λέμε?

----------


## amelie74

> Αμελι μην αναφερεσαι συνεχεια σε μενα γιατι καποιοι ζηλευουν κ η ζηλια ειναι επιβλαβες κ ψυχοφθορο συναισθημα..
> πιστεψε με αμελι ξερω πολυ καλα πως να χειριστω την ολη φαση. απλα δεν μπορουμε να ειμαστε ολοι ιδιοι εξ αντικειμενου... δεν γινεται απλα..


δεν το ειπα κοριτσι μου υποτιμητικα το οτι δεν δεν ξερεις πως να διαχειριστεις την ολη φαση.
συγγνωμη αν το εξελαβες ετσι.

----------


## Lacrymosa

Οτι ασχολειστε μαζι μου καθε τρεις κ λιγο επειδη προφανως σας την σπαω η λογω του οτι ειμαι διαφορετικη ... κ ειλικρινα δεν το καταλαβαινω.... εγω τι να ζηλεψω ??

----------


## Lacrymosa

> δεν το ειπα κοριτσι μου υποτιμητικα το οτι δεν δεν ξερεις πως να διαχειριστεις την ολη φαση.
> συγγνωμη αν το εξελαβες ετσι.


it doesn 't matter.. δεν το εξελαβα ετσι..

----------


## Θεοφανία

> Οτι ασχολειστε μαζι μου καθε τρεις κ λιγο επειδη προφανως σας την σπαω η λογω του οτι ειμαι διαφορετικη ... κ ειλικρινα δεν το καταλαβαινω.... εγω τι να ζηλεψω ??


μα δεν είναι θέμα ζήλιας, αλλά άποψης.
Το να με ενοχλούν εμένα κάποια ποστ δικά σου και της αμελί, έχω υποχρέωση στον εαυτό μου να το πω.
Λες πως είσαι διαφορετική. Φυσικά και είσαι και όπως σου είπα και παραπάνω, κάτσε μια μέρα και διάβασε πως περιγράφεις τη ζωή σου και μετά σκέψου γιατί να σε ζηλεύει κάποιος.
Δεν είναι απάντηση, "με ζηλεύουν γι αυτό μου τη λένε".

----------


## Lacrymosa

> ξαναλεω, ελα μου;;;
> ποιος σε ζηλευει με τροπο κακο, να του βαλω να τονκατουρησουν οι μικρες μου. Λεγε τωρα.
> 
> μου τρως την δοξα, καταλαβαινεις, πρεπει να νικησω και παλι.
> Λυπαμαι μα μονο εμενα μπορει καποιος να ζηλευει.
> 
> τι καποιος, ΟΛΟΙ.
> εξαιρεισαι εσυ που νομιζω ειδα καπου πως εισαι θεα ξανθια.Λογικο.


παλι δεν καταλαβαινω, πιο κατανοητο αμα το γραψεις θα με βοηθουσε.. κ δεν ειμαι ξανθια, μελαχρινη ειμαι..

----------


## Θεοφανία

> απο μενα πχ;;; εισαι τρελη καλε;;; κατσε στη θεση σου μια χαρα κουκλαρα μορφωμενη !
> ρε σεις, συνελθετε. 
> 
> Αλλα ξερω. ΣΚΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΤΕεεεεεεεεεε γιατι ειναι το κοριτσι ομορφο σαν τα κρια τα νερα.
> 
> κομπλεξ λακρυμοζα, κομπλεξ, μην δινεις σημασια.
> 
> Θεοφανια, μην τα λες ετσι αποτομα πουλακι μου ...ακου τι να ζηλεψουμε...


ελπίζω να μη με τιμωρήσεις κάνοντας με μπεκάτσα...:Ρ

----------


## Remedy

> αυτος που κανουμε τωρα ειναι διαλογος.
> λυπαμαι που δν σου αρεσει.
> μν επιμενεις για την κατανοηση.
> 
> σε ρωτησα να εισαι σε φαση υπομανιας?
> *οταν το εχεις συνειδητοποιήσει, τηλ στο γιατρό σου, δν το προφασιζεσαι για να γραφεις αυτα που γραφεις.*ελπιζω να εγινα σαφής.
> εκτος αν οπως λες, γουσταρεις το ανεβασμα.
> επερχεται κ το κατεβασμα, αν θυμάσαι.


AYTH ειναι η σωστη απαντηση στους ισχυρισμους περι ασθενειας.
δηλαδη, στα αλλοθι περι ασθενειας.
και μαλιστα, απο ατομο με αντιστοιχα προβληματα.
*αληθεια , ποτε εγινες γιατρος αμελι κι εκτος απο τον εαυτο σου, βγαζεις διαγνωσεις και για αλλους για το ποτε ειναι σε μανια και ποτε σε καταθλιψη?*
ολα τα αλλα ειναι προφασεις εν αμαρτιαις (θα την ξερουν την εκφραση αυτοι που μας φωναζουν συνεχως και με ολους τους τροπους, ποσο μορφωμενοι η παραμορφωμενοι ειναι...)
κατα τα αλλα, το να φωναζει ενας μορφωμενος ασθενης, εναν αλλον, "ψυχακια", ειναι ΠΟΛΥ μεγαλη καταντια...

----------


## Lacrymosa

> απο μενα πχ;;; εισαι τρελη καλε;;; κατσε στη θεση σου μια χαρα κουκλαρα μορφωμενη !
> ρε σεις, συνελθετε. 
> 
> Αλλα ξερω. ΣΚΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΤΕεεεεεεεεεε γιατι ειναι το κοριτσι ομορφο σαν τα κρια τα νερα.
> 
> κομπλεξ λακρυμοζα, κομπλεξ, μην δινεις σημασια.
> 
> Θεοφανια, μην τα λες ετσι αποτομα πουλακι μου ...ακου τι να ζηλεψουμε...


ξαναλεω, κ νεα ειμαι κ ομορφη κ αδυνατη κ εξυπνη κ μορφωμενη (δεν τα λεω εγω, τα λενε ατομα που με ξερουν χρονια κ οχι ο καθε τυχαρπαστος) αυτη ειναι η αληθεια ειτε αρεσει ειτε οχι i don 't give a shit, τωρα το ποιος με ζηλευει κ ποιος οχι ειναι δικο του θεμα, δεν μπορω να ασχοληθω ΚΑΙ μ αυτο...

----------


## Lacrymosa

> AYTH ειναι η σωστη απαντηση στους ισχυρισμους περι ασθενειας.
> δηλαδη, στα αλλοθι περι ασθενειας.
> και μαλιστα, απο ατομο με αντιστοιχα προβληματα.
> αληθεια , ποτε εγινες γιατρος αμελι κι εκτος απο τον εαυτο σου, βγαζεις διαγνωσεις και για αλλους για το ποτε ειοναι σε μανια και ποτε σε καταθλιψη?
> ολα τα αλλα ειναι προφασεις εν αμαρτιαις (θα την ξερουν την εκφραση αυτοι που μας φωναζουν συνεχως ποσο μορφωμενοι η παραμορφωμενοι ειναι...)
> κατα τα αλλα, το να φωναζει ενας μορφωμενος ασθενης, εναν αλλον, "ψυχακια", ειναι ΠΟΛΥ μεγαλη καταντια...


οχι, δεν την ξερω την εκφραση.. τι σημαινει ?? τυχαινει να ειμαι "παραμορφωμενη" .. αλλοι ειναι παραμορφωμενοι στην εμφανιση.. εγω μονο στη μορφωση...

----------


## Lacrymosa

> α οκ, οτι να ναι λεω, σορρυ, ετσι νομιζα.
> 
> Θα το σπασω και θα το ξαναριξω...
> ειδα να τη λες σε καποιους για την ηλικια και μετα να σου λενε πως εχεις θεμα.
> 
> Και λεω...
> 
> Εχετε θρασσος και οι δυο πλευρες. ΕΓΩ ειμαι η γρια εδω μεσα, τιτλο που κερδισα με αιμα. 
> 
> ...


απο την πολη ερχομαι κ στην κορφη κανελα.. ο,τι να ναι τελειως ομως...

----------


## Lacrymosa

> τι λες να χω;;;


οεο ?? εγω ξερω ??

----------


## Remedy

> οχι, δεν την ξερω την εκφραση.. τι σημαινει ?? τυχαινει να ειμαι "παραμορφωμενη" .. αλλοι ειναι παραμορφωμενοι στην εμφανιση.. εγω μονο στη μορφωση...


ρωτα κανεναν μορφωμενο να σου πει.
να μαθεις και κατι.

----------


## Lacrymosa

> ε ειπα μπας και ηξερες και αυτο...δεν θα με εξεπληττε, ω θεα που τα καλλη σου ζηλευουν ολοι στη γη.


το ξερω αλλα δεν θα στο πω... απαξιω......

----------


## Lacrymosa

> ρωτα κανεναν μορφωμενο να σου πει.
> να μαθεις και κατι.


δεν χρειαζομαι εγω να μαθω κατι, αλλοι ισως ναι...

----------


## Remedy

> ρεμεντυ, ΝΤΡΟΠΗ σου. γρηγορα σε πνευματικο, μπας και συγχωρεθεις. Παραυτα.


αποτασσομαι τον σατανα  :Frown:

----------


## Lacrymosa

> μου τσακιζεις την ψυχη. Μη! μη το κανεις αυτο! Ελα
> εγω; εγω που εισαι απο τα πρωτα ατομα εδω που ασχοληθηκα;;;
> 
> (επειδη ζηλευω, για να μην ξεχνιωμαστε)


Εισαι αξιολυπητος απλα..... κατι καλυτερο να κανεις δεν εχεις ?????

----------


## Lacrymosa

Λεγε ο,τι θες, πλακα σπαζω μαζι σου.. εχω να γελασω ετσι χρονια... να σαι καλα που μ εκανες κ γελασα... πλακα εχετε παντως...

----------


## Lacrymosa

> που θα βρω;;;;


κοιτα το ψυγειο σου........
(εχω λιωσει παντως!!)

----------


## Lacrymosa

Ρε κοιτα τα χαλια σου κ κανε κατι πιο ουσιαστικο απ το να ασχολεισαι μαζι μου.. μεγαλη αξια μου δινεις...
(εμενα δεν με πειραζει παντως, κ θα σε παρακαλουσα εκ βαθεων επειδη σε εχω συμπαθησει κ δεν μπορω χωρις την υπαρξη σου πλεον, να μην με απαξιωσεις, σε εκλίπαρωωωω....τι θα κανω χωρις εσενα μου λες?? πως θα ζησω, θα πεθανω απο τη μελαγχολια... μη φυγειςςςς θα μεινω ολη νυχτα στην πορτα σουυυυυ.....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Lacrymosa

> θα το κανα αλλα δεν μπορω...δεν εχω ολοσωμο καθρεφτη να με κοιταξω.


αυτο φταιει, ειδες που το βρηκαμε ?? παρε εναν να δεις πως εισαι κ ξεκινα κ καμια διαιτα......

----------


## Lacrymosa

ρε αντε πανε βρες καμια της ηλικιας σου να ξεσυνεριστεις την ειδες κ καπως, στα αρχιδια μου ο,τι λες χεστηκα, τωρα στενοχωρεθηκα πολυ με αυτα που μου ειπες, θα βαλω το σκυλο μου να κλαει....
(μην διανοηθεις να μην μου απαντησεις , ετσι ??)
αντε αναμενω εναγωνιως τη συνεχεια !!!

----------


## Θεοφανία

Ξωτικό την πάτησες! 
τώρα μπήκες στη λίστα των χοντρων αποτυχημένων ηλικιωμένων που ζηλεύουμε τα νιάτα, την εξυπνάδα, τη μόρφωση, (ναι, έχει πέντε πτυχία και είναι μόλις είκοσι, μας το έχει πει και αυτό), της λακρυ.
Βοήθεια σου.

----------


## Lacrymosa

> το ειπα εγω πανσοφη Λακριμοζα πως ΕΣΥ, ΕΣΥ θα ξερεις τι εχω;;; ειδες;;;ειδες;;;
> 
> ω! ποσο σε ευγνωμονω που μου εδειξες τον ισιο δρομο...
> και καθρεφτη θα παρω και κοκκαλο θα γινω, και πολλα πολλα ακομα θεοτητα μου εσυ...γιατι εισαι το τελειο...και ακομα και γω, ενα ταπεινο ξιπασμενο ξωτικο, σε ζηλευω...


Παλι καλα που εισαι κ εσυ κ εχω καποιον να ασχολουμαι, χαλασε κ ο καιρος κ δεν μπορω να παω για μπανιο.. να σαι καλα, σε ευγνομωνω εκ βαθεων που ασχολεισαι μαζι μου.... νιωθω πολυ σημαντικη να ασχολειται μαζι μου μια τοσο σπουδαια προσωπικοτητα....
Πιστεψε με κοκκαλο δεν θα γινεις ουτε στα ονειρα σου....

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Ξωτικό την πάτησες! 
> τώρα μπήκες στη λίστα των χοντρων αποτυχημένων ηλικιωμένων που ζηλεύουμε τα νιάτα, την εξυπνάδα, τη μόρφωση, (ναι, έχει πέντε πτυχία και είναι μόλις είκοσι, μας το έχει πει και αυτό), της λακρυ.
> Βοήθεια σου.


δεν ειμαι 20, ψεματα ειπα, 40 ειμαι..

----------


## iberis

> Και θα ζηλευω οσους σε φλερταρουν, θα μισω οσους σε στεναχωρουν...


Μα τι πάθος! 
Και πόσο λάθος... 
Κοίτα στο βάθος...
να ένας γλάρος!

----------


## Lacrymosa

> με τσακισες....
> της ηλικιας μου δεν μπορω να βρω, εχουν ψοφησει ολες...
> 
> καλομελετα κι ερχεται..
> 
> εχεις @ρχιδια;;;
> ιδιαιτερη περιπτωση εισαι...
> 
> ναι, εχω, problem ??
> ...


............

----------


## Lacrymosa

> σους εσυ, φλερταρω τωρα με τη θεοτητα(υβρις, το ξερω, μα πως, ΠΩΣ να αντισταθωωωωωω;;;ωωωω...ωωωω ωωωω.ω.)


Πω πω εχω να μαλακιστω κ να διασκεδασω ετσι ουτε εγω ξερω απο ποτε... να στε καλα μου φτιαξατε τη διαθεση κ ειμουν κ πεσμενη.. θα σας αναψω κ λαμπαδα .......
(μαλακιζομαι εντωμεταξυ σιγα μην παιρνω στα σοβαρα, οχι δεν θα κοιμηθω το βραδυ μετα απο αυτο...)

----------


## Θεοφανία

Ενα θα σου πω Ξωτικό...
Μετά από τόσα χρόνια εδώ είσαι η ΠΡΩΤΗ που κατάφερες να μας κάνεις να μη γράφουμε, παρά μόνο να απολαμβάνουμε...:ΡΡΡΡΡ

----------


## Lacrymosa

το μηνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση.

----------


## Lacrymosa

> γιατι δεν μπορειτε ρε να αναγνωρισετε το μεγαλειο ρε
> ...αυτο..
> .αυτο το πλασμα το ομορφο, το παραμυθενιο. 
> Πεσατε ολοι να το φατε...τι να φατε ρε;


Ελα δεν εχω κ κρεας πανω μου να φαγωθω, κριμα κ να θελουν δεν μπορουνε...
Ξωτικο μου σε λατρευω !!!!
Τετοιο μυαλο δεν εχω ξαναδει !!
Νιωθω πολυ τυχερη που το γνωρισα !!!!

----------


## λιλιουμ



----------


## Lacrymosa

Το μήνυμα εχει τροποποιηθεί από τη διαχείριση.

----------


## iberis

Lacry μαζέψου πριν σε μαζέψουν.

----------


## Lacrymosa

Ξωτικο που εισαι ??
Δεν θα συνεχισουμε??
Δεν μπορω χωρις εσενα..
Μην με εγκαταλειπεις.. σε ικετευω
Κριμα τετοιο ατομο να παει χαμενο..
Κ μην αυτοκτονησεις...
Δεν θα αντεξω τοση δυστυχια....
Τι θα απογινουμε χωρις εσενα ?
Πως θα ζησουμε ??
Δεν μπορω να σταματησω το κλαμα τωρα..
Σερνομαι στα πατωματα,,,,,

----------


## Lacrymosa

το μηνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση.

----------


## Militon

Lololol Ξωτικό γράφεις και ερωτικά ποιήματα τζάμπα ή μόνο για τις μεγάλες σου λατρείες;

----------


## Lacrymosa

Καλα εχω καρασπασει την πλακα μου εδω μεσα σημερα !!

Ξωτικο δεν μπορω να σου γυρισω την πλατη..
Δεν μπορεις να γυρισεις την πλατη σε κατι τοσο σπουδαιο, υψηλο κ ιδανικο.. Ποιος μπορει ??
Η παρουσια σου μας ομορφαινει, μας ανανεωνει κ μας τερπει..
Εισαι το ογδοο θαυμα του κοσμου !!!
Δεν υπαρχει ανθρωπος να μην σε θαυμασει !!!
Δεν μπορω να αντισταθω στο τοσο μεγαλειο..
Υποκλινομαι..
Νιωθω τοση λιγη..
Τελικα δεν ημουν η καλυτερη.. Μαλακιες νομιζα..
Αλλα τωρα ! Τωρα ! Τωρα που παρουσιαστηκες εσυ μπροστα μου, δεν μπορω παρα να το παραδεχτω..
Υποκλινομαι στο μεγαλειο σου καλο μου..
(Φταει το οτι ξεχασες τη δοση, τωρα θα αρχισεις να επανερχεσαι.. γι αυτο δεν παιρνω κ ορκο..)

----------


## Lacrymosa

> ΟΠΟΙΑ μου τιμη να με αντιγραφεις στο υφος,,,
> μα, μα δεν το αξιζω πενταστερη...


Μα δεν μπορω να μην αναγνωρισω τετοιο ταλεντο !!!
Ποιος μπορει ??
Αξιζεις τα παντα, τα αστρα κ τον αυγερινο, τη θαλασσα, τον ηλιο.. (κ τον πουλο μαζι βεβαια.)
Εισαι για μενα πηγη εμπνευσης , μην το ξεχνας αυτο !!
Θελω να μαθητευσω διπλα σου !!
Θα μου κανεις την τιμη, εμενα την ασημαντη, αισχρη κ αχαρη υπαρξη, να με δεχτεις ??
Δεξου με σε εκλιπαρω !!!

----------


## Lacrymosa

> ΔΟΞΑΣΤΕ ΜΕ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΤΟ ΚΕΡΑΤΟ ΜΟΥ ΝΑ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΝΟΥΜΕ!
> τοση ωρα το παλευω.


Σε δοξαζω, ω υψιστη θεα της σοφιας κ της εμπνευσης !!
Αξιοδοξαστη, αξιολατρευτη, τα σεβη μου μετα τιμης, φοβου κ προσκηνησης !!
ΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩ

----------


## Lacrymosa

ΩΩΩωωωω μεγαλη αρχοντισσα διατι με εγκαταλειπεις ??
Τι κακο σου εκανα κ με αφηνεις στα κρυα του λουτρου ??
Σου προσφερω και τα δυο μου μπουτια να τα πιασεις, ο,τι θες θα σου το προσφερω..
Πως μπορω να αρνηθω την υψιστη προσφορα στο θαυμα αυτο της φυσης ??
Και την ζωη μου την ιδια δινω, οχι υπερβολες, την ζωη μου!!
Θα μου λειψει η μεγιστη αυτη τερψις αμα φυγεις..
Σε εκλιπαρω, stay here !!!!!!
Μην με αποστρεφεσαι, μην γυρνας το προσωπο!!!
Δεν θα το αντεξει αυτο η ματαιη μου υπαρξη....

(Το καταδιασκεδασα εγω παντως !!!!)

----------


## Boltseed



----------


## Lacrymosa



----------


## Boltseed

Έτσι και remix ! Να οδηγάμε το datsun για να πηγαίνουμε στο χωριό και να ακούμε το μπιτάκι της θώδη! yeeaaah!

----------


## Lacrymosa

Αυτα ειναι !!!!!!!

----------

